# Shop-made Tool Swap



## BrandonW

*NOTICE:* Don W has posted a new forum thread for the upcoming swap. See here: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/51323

*UPDATE:* Link to posted marking gauge swap projects: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/tag/gaugeswap

In the past six months on Lumberjocks, we have had two shop-made tool swaps (a mallet swap in December and a marking knife/awl swap at the end of March), both of which have been big successes. We're now looking to do our third, which will take place sometime during the summer.

*Important information for swap participants:* This is a marking/mortise gauge swap. You should now know who your recipient is via the Elfster page . The tool must be mailed in time so that your recipient receives it on or before June 30, 2013. Please do not post photos of your gauge before that date. Have fun everyone!

NB If you have any issues contacting your recipient, please send me a PM on Lumberjocks.

======================================================

All comments are welcome! Let's see where this takes us.

Links to Mallet Swap Projects and Marking Knife/Awl Swap Projects.


----------



## ksSlim

I'm in.
Thanks for taking the lead.


----------



## Ripthorn

Count me in. Wooden planes would definitely be easier, I've just had a one track mind lately . Thanks for taking lead on this one. I can do one of the following ones.


----------



## Mosquito

I hope to be in, but it may depend on what ends up being decided upon, and how busy things are around then.


----------



## BrandonW

So, what are your preferences for the type of tool, Chris (and everyone else)?


----------



## alba

Marking gauges would be good as it can be made by all levels of experience
It also can be done from the scrap bucket and light to post.
Great ideas, all of them though.
Jamie


----------



## Mosquito

I'd probably shy away from making the scraper plane and/or wood body plane, depending on how many other things are going at the time.

So I guess that would make my vote for square/bevel, or marking gauges


----------



## Dal300

Why not any of the above items? That way no one would know exactly what they are getting.


----------



## ShaneA

Does the square have to be square, or the plane functional? : ) I will have to admit, I had never made a mallet before the mallet swap, and I had never made an awl or marking knife before that swap either. They both seemed intimidating, but were not too bad. These sound tougher, but I guess if I study up, I can make another substandard item. I think I have been the recipient both times of items that were better than what I gave. I am dragging the curve down…

I would also like to emphasize the importance of actually sending an item if one signs up…I feel bad for those that have been jilted, and that will always be tough to patrol.


----------



## BrandonW

Dallas, what has worked well in the past is to give a theme for each of the tool swaps, because it makes it a lot of fun to compare the diverse approaches to a single tool. Plus, if we base the swap on a tool genre each time, then the people that are in need of that tool or interested in signing up can participate, whereas in a random swap a person might get something they have no interest in or might not be as commensurate with the tool they built for someone else.

Shane, a wooden plane, especially in the Krenov style, is much easier than it sounds. I would put it on par with a decent mallet in terms of construction difficulty. I'm actually a little more intimidated by the square tool myself.

It does suck when someone doesn't follow through, but in the past the response from the other participants has, I think, more than made up for that. We have a great bunch of people here. Of course, if someone hasn't followed through with their promise to send a tool, then anathema to them!


----------



## Hammerthumb

I'm in on this one also. I was thinking that I would make a square or bevel guage. I have been asked to do a blog on the marking guage that I made for the last swap so I think that would have to wait until after this swap. Thanks Brandon for taking the lead!


----------



## Gatorjim

I'll throw my hat in on this too.
I will try my best to make what ever it is the best I can and hope the recipient isn't to disappointed.


----------



## shampeon

I think the people that didn't send a tool in the previous swap should be ineligible for future swaps, first of all. And maybe we should do some sort of check-in 2 weeks from the finish line to make sure everyone is on track.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Gatorjim - you can't disappoint anyone as long as your project makes it to the recipient.


----------



## wormil

I will be happy to participate again. A plane will be a new thing for me but I've been wanting to make some anyway, this will be a good excuse; but summer can be a busy time and a simpler tool might be better.

There are one or two folks that joined previous swaps and didn't send anything, I would make note of those people and exclude them. Seems wrong for them to keep reaping the benefits without actually participating. Probably should mention signing up on Elfster unless you don't want to use it again but it seemed to make the last swap much easier.


----------



## donwilwol

I've seen on other boards where you need to send a picture of the completed project before you're considered in.

Edit: email the moderator, not shown publicly.


----------



## Hammerthumb

How does that work Don? The draw happens after everyone is finished with the projects leaving just enough time to ship? Sounds like a good idea. No one would be left out (unless they forgot how to use UPS!).


----------



## BrandonW

Yes, I think we'll be doing the Elfster thing again since it seemed to work out well. Right, Mauricio? I also agree on the bad apples not participating in the upcoming swaps.

Ian, I like your idea of some sort of check-in about two weeks prior to the end-date, because that gives us enough time to make some changes if someone needs to drop out.


----------



## donwilwol

The draw happens after everyone is finished with the projects leaving just enough time to ship? Sounds like a good idea. No one would be left out (unless they forgot how to use UPS!).

I've never been through one, but it seems like that's the idea.


----------



## shampeon

I guess the only downside would be that you lose the ability to tailor the item to the recipient.


----------



## bondogaposis

I'd be in for a marking gauge. I've been in on the last couple of swaps and they have been fun. I liked elfster, although some of it is kind of dorky, it seemed to really help make the process easier to manage. There have been a few no shows and that is disappointing. I think we all realize that life happens and if you are signed up for the swap and something in your life prevents you from participating, drop out, and the rest of the group will adjust and not think the worse of you. The worst thing is to make no effort to communicate take your prize and disappear. I also think that we should start a separate thread for just the swap. The last two swaps were done on hijacked threads and that left some people out and others having to wade through a lot of posts that pertained only to the swap.


----------



## mochoa

I agree that the square may be the most difficult to make because it has to be dead on square. Takes a lot of fiddling and attention to detail.

I'd say the scraper plane would the most fun to make.


----------



## BrandonW

Ian, I think that would only happen in the rare cases that one needs to drop out, but for 95% or so of the time, you'd know your recipient.


----------



## mochoa

Maybe making the swap so that its not anonymous will reduce the chances of people faking out.


----------



## Ripthorn

We could also have one or two volunteers to have a backup waiting to go in the even of a no-show. Hopefully they wouldn't be needed though.


----------



## Mosquito

I like the idea of the moderator having a progress check-in or finished photo-sent a couple weeks before the deadline. Though it sort of ruins the surprise for the moderator, though.

Out of curiosity, how many people were no-shows on the last one?


----------



## mochoa

Perhaps a minimum LJ membership period before entering? That would have filtered out one of our no shows.


----------



## mochoa

Just two. Lance and Derec.


----------



## mochoa

By the way Lance said he would be sending his. But I believe it when I see it and when he says so publicly.


----------



## shampeon

I think with Lance, whatever his intention, he hasn't hit the deadline twice now and that should preclude him. I sympathize that he's going through a tough spot, but that's his burden, and nobody elses.


----------



## mochoa

Oh and by the way I did a progress checkin with Lance a couple of weeks before the deadline. Didnt help.


----------



## Timbo

Some how I missed the first two swaps but I would like to be in on this one. Any of the items listed would be acceptable to me. Also count me in for an extra should it be needed.


----------



## BrandonW

Okay, Let's do an official poll for the type of swap. I made one using a third-party website:

http://poll.pollcode.com/or7fa

In one week's time we'll choose whichever one has the most votes. In the meantime, I'll start to put together an Elfster page.


----------



## mochoa

Wow a poll! See we picked the right guy!

And yeah, elfster is awesome, makes it very easy.


----------



## ShaneA

I voted, but would like to add that it really doesn't matter to me what gets picked. I will cobble together a weak entry, as usual…I like these swaps. : )


----------



## Mosquito

I would laugh if we ended on a 4-way tie


----------



## mochoa

Anyway to add a "whatever" to the poll?


----------



## Gatorjim

Shane 
Maybe will get matched and we can send each other our valiant attempt of making tools.


----------



## Mosquito

yeah, I feel like a multi select would have worked too. You'd still get the same ultimate results, but a more completed representation.

Either way, a good idea. Thanks Brandon


----------



## terryR

Count me in…I voted for a square, but a bevel sounds pretty tough, too. I need both tools, and to be challenged!

Can I rig elfster so that I get Shane's project? I think your marking knife was great, bud!


----------



## GMatheson

You can count me in on this swap too. All the choices are good and whatever doesn't get picked for this swap will probably have a pretty good chance of being the theme of the next swap. So that being the case - I vote for any of the above.


----------



## Mosquito

That was another reason we decided to be more specific for the last swap (in adding to the response to whomever asked about making the swap more generic). We figured if we were going to try to do a swap every 3 months, we'd have to make it more focused so we wouldn't run out of things to make lol


----------



## mochoa

Terry, if you would have volunteered to organize the swap you could have rigged it… Next time man. 

Look at Shane up there lowering expectations. Like his marking knives wernt amazing. Cut the act Shane, we know your sandbagging. ;-)

Mos, yes good point, we need to spread it out.

The thing I love about these swaps is they are making me do projects I want to do but might never get around to doing without the extra push.

I want to make all the things that are on the list. Its hard to decide so I'm going to have to just go with what I feel like making right now and that is some type of plane… I think…

They really are easy to make.
-Square up a chunk of wood (Jointer, planer or hand plane)
-Slice the cheeks off (band saw, table saw, or handsaw)
-Cut the front ramp and blade bed (chop saw or handsaw)
-Chop our or route the space for the cap iron nut (chisel, gouge, or router)
-Make blade bed perfectly square (block plane or sandpaper)
-Make a wedge (Band saw or handsaw)
-Glue it all back together with some dowels for alignment
-Drill for your pin, easy if you use a 3/8" brass or steel rod (drill press)
-Shape to your liking.

The main details to pay close attention to are the squareness of the bed and the mouth opening when you glue it up. Other than that its pretty straight forward.

I have a link to bootleg copy of the David Fink book if anyone needs it.


----------



## derosa

Voted, couldn't do the last swap due to moving. I might be able to get in on this one depending on the project but do have a house to start on shortly that might get in the way. Hope I don't have to wait till Christmas for the next one I can participate in.


----------



## RGtools

Square don't leave much for variety. But Marking Gauges sure do. I might be up for that.


----------



## OnlyJustME

I'm definitely in on this one too. I think any of them but the square would be good. lol


----------



## CL810

+1 to several comments that it should be a specific project.

We should state up front that anyone who does not deliver will be posted in a new separate thread titled "Thread of Shame." ;-)

Oh yeah, Aye for Brandon.


----------



## BrandonW

Looks like the square/bevel gauge are tied with the mortise/marking gauge in the poll so far. We may need to flip a coin when it's all said and done.

Ryan, it's a square OR a bevel gauge, so there's variety right there.  Plus there are different types of squares and if people settle on that one I'd make a layout square like the one Schwarz uses for his logo. I'm really sounding like a Schwarz evangelist lately-- someone splash me with water in the face or something.

EDIT: something like this:


----------



## Mosquito

I agree Mauricio. I like the swaps because I'm more motivated to make something for someone else in the swap than I am to make it for myself. I wanted to make a mallet for quite a while, but never did. Then the swap came up, so I opted in, and made one for someone else. I didn't think I'd ever make a marking knife, and though the one I made probably isn't that great, I made my first one none the less. It keeps pushing me to try new things, and that's why I love it.

LJ rocks. Just sayin'.


----------



## Mosquito

I like the square/bevel in that it gives us something to use our marking knives with lol


----------



## Boatman53

If it's a marking or a bevel/square build I'll probably be in. I've got a great design I've been wanting to do,.as Mauricio said just the push I need.
I don't know if I can keep up with the volume of posts on the three threads I watch here on LJ. Holy mackerel there have been a lot of posts the last couple of days.
Jim


----------



## waho6o9

I'm in for the next swap and just voted.

These are awesome ideas and a great chance to build up a hand tools only 
configuration from fellow LJers.

Thanks for taking the lead on this Brandon!

+1 for Mos, making a try square to use your new marking gauges makes
sense.


----------



## mochoa

Brandon, if the poll is still a tie at the end maybe we can have those who voted for a losing idea to vote for one of the finalist?


----------



## Tugboater78

would love to join in one of these swaps but my skills and more signifigantly, time, keeps me from participating


----------



## Iguana

I voted for a plane, but I'm in for any of the options.


----------



## evalyn

You people are really amazing and I am learning here a lot of new things. thanks to you all.


----------



## pastahill

I would also be in, if the vote is for not a so big thing. Because shipping oversees can be very expensive. I ´m sitting in Bavaria and a big square can easily be over 50 - 60 € or more to sent. So a plane or a marking gauge is better for me and i think there is more room to play around with these.


----------



## OnlyJustME

If we can get another euro LJ to paricipate you wont have to ship overseas.


----------



## Ripthorn

I voted square because I just might get off my lazy rear end and build a replica of a Bridge City TS2. That is, if I can get together my funds for the brass and if I can get myself motivated right  I don't care what anyone says, them things is NICE!


----------



## waho6o9

Maybe Andy can participate and help defray the shipping costs to Pasta.


----------



## LakeLover

I would be interested. Can I get a Canuck to swap with? Avoid that border hassle.


----------



## marcuscraft

I'm not sure I would use a shop made square from someone I didn't know. Something like that I would prefer to have a nice machined piece that I wouldn't be as concerned with the accuracy of.


----------



## mochoa

Marcus, listen to be now and believe me later, your gonna want one of these tools.

I blieve Pasta has a freind on a US military base we could ship to in a flat rate box. same as domestic.

We included Canadians on the last swap and it didnt seem to be an issue but I'll let Brandon make the call.


----------



## BrandonW

I may have found another Canadian to join the swap:

http://www.bcsportbikes.com/forum/showthread.php/146566-Build-to-Fail-Fail-to-Build.-What-is-this-I-don-t-even


----------



## GMatheson

As a Canadian that was in both previous swaps I had no problems shipping my items and it was actually cheaper to send to California than to New Brunswick. Personally I think it's fine for us Canadians to be thrown into the general population as long as the swap items are not overly huge.


----------



## mochoa

Brandon LOL, I just checked out that thread. If that shack doesnt fall down on its own from the first storm it will rot in a year. Untreated Pine sitting directly on the ground… What a gift he's made for the termites.


----------



## mochoa

Shipping from the US to Gmat in Canada was cheap also.


----------



## Cosmicsniper

I would love to try a plane of some kind. Regardless, I'd be in on it.


----------



## LakeLover

Ok Count me in.

Last time I used UPS, I got bent over the barrel and no vaseline.

Brandon I checked that thread yesterday, I don't thing a square would help. Maybe a match ??? Some of the comments were priceless.

How many sheets of OSB can you fit in your SUV !!!!!


----------



## OnlyJustME

Thanks for making me waste a whole morning on that thread Brandon. Quite chock full of laughs though.


----------



## BrandonW

The poll as of 1am EST on 4/7/13:


----------



## fatandy2003

I just voted and I am in (I would prefer a plane, but the others would definitely challenge my limited ability).

I do live in Europe, but have never shipped using any of the post offices here in Italy (most of them are crooked and it is a very good possibility the box could arrive EMPTY). I have access to USPS on the Navy base, so I would probably use a Priority Flat Rate box…


----------



## Airframer

I'm in. I voted for Marking/Mortising gauge. Mainly because I need one and had already planned to build one however; I could try whichever is decided on.


----------



## shampeon

Andy, we could also see if there are enough Europe-based members to have a micro-swap.


----------



## Iguana

LakeLover, the problem is UPS. Way easier to ship crossborder with Canada Post or Purolator.


----------



## JayT

Well, I voted and depending on the project, would like to participate. We'll see what the final result is.


----------



## carguy460

Voted, and hope to participate this go-round…

I'm practicing just in case I have to send someone a marking gauge…May need another year or two of practice though…

Rough shape cut:










Need a spokeshave to refine that curve on top though, as I hate sandpaper…


----------



## Mosquito

rasps/files?


----------



## carguy460

I've never had good luck with rasps - always tore the hell out of what I was shaping…and files worked great, but slow as molasses in January


----------



## Mosquito

It's an outside curve, could you use a smaller plane? #3 or block maybe?

I understand about the rasps, done it a time or two myself lol


----------



## mochoa

Looks like a fun build Jason. I like rasps, I don think they are slow but there are few things as fun as using a spokeshave. You need one!


----------



## waho6o9

Shinto rasps are awesome, one side is for roughing out your shape
and the other side is fine to smooth out the rough work.

Works well and worth the money.


----------



## Mosquito

By all means Jason, if what you need is for us to say "you need a spoke shave" then most definitely, you need a spoke shave 

I've only got one, but I don't know what I would have done with out it when I needed it…


----------



## terryR

Auriou makes some sweet hand cut rasps, that's all I use to shape totes and rounded stuff now. Well, I usually break out the sandpaper for a nice finish. But, they don't tear up the workpiece like machine cut rasps.

+1 to spokeshaves, though…very handy shaping tool, and no sawdust to breathe.  A sharp cabinet scraper is also quite handy on small stuff IMO.

Jason, the marking gauge looks great, BTW, I rekon I need to start practicing as well…


----------



## waho6o9

A new to me Auriou works quite well and it smooths out the rough cutting
very nicely.


----------



## donwilwol

+2 Auriou


----------



## carguy460

Mos - I probably could use a block plane to smooth that out somewhat, I hadn't really thought of that. I probably should have not laid out the curve so close to the top edge of the block and I would have been able to complete the cut with the coping saw. Hmm…

It sounds like you guys have forced me into the spokeshave market - thanks for that! I did need someone to say "you need a spokeshave".

I also need a rasp that isn't junk. The one I have is a cheap True Value one, and it really tears the heck out of whatever I'm rasping. And as far as filing goes, I probably shouldn't be using a steel mill bastard file. Looks like Auriou may be in my future along with that spokeshave…


----------



## Mosquito

I'm in a similar boat… I've got crappy cheap rasps. Best one I've got is one of those combination wrasp/coarse file, rounded on one side flat on the other jobs from Stanley…


----------



## OnlyJustME

I think everyone starts out with that one Mosquito.

Jason i would suggest a #151 or clone of it. really easy to set/adjust and keeps it. so far the only one i have but i havent wanted for another yet. well maybe one of those concave shaped ones.


----------



## mochoa

I got to try an Auriou at the LN hand tool event. They are phenomenal, night and day difference from what I use from HD. But it it worth ~$100? I mean, its for rough shaping…

I have a Kuntz. They work alright. There is an article on FWW about tuning them up and getting them working really well but I haven't applied any of the tips yet.


----------



## CL810

I've been thinking about these rasps from Liogier . They are about two-thirds the price of an Auriou. Popular Woodworking's Robert Lang gave them a positive review . In PW's articles they say the shipping is reasonable. I think it said $15 for two rasps.

Here's a you tube review . This is a part of the Canadian Woodnet "pass around" review.

Lee Valley has the higher end Liogier Sapphire rasps which, I believe, are comparable in price to the Auriou.

Has anyone tried these?


----------



## Mosquito

I also tried the floats that Lie-Nielsen sells. They were pretty nice as well, but also somewhat expensive, and not as versatile as rasps


----------



## RGtools

A good cabinetmakers rasp will find it's way into a lot of your work. Auriou & Liogier being the two best makers out there that I know of.


----------



## CL810

*RG *- Do you know anything about the difference between Liogier's sapphire and traditional models?


----------



## terryR

I would have to vote…yes…Auriou rasps are worth $100 plus IF you shape a lot of rounded thingys. I mean, if you can stand the sawdust, a stationary belt sander would do more work. But, for hand tool geeks, the feeling of that fine rasp removing wood fibers only where asked to do so is sweet. Makes the work fun, ya know? 

They also make smaller hand cut rasps that get into areas very small, yet leave a decent finish. Different than a scraping tool…not better…just different.

Gramercy rasps are also very nice.

OK, I admit it, I have a rasp problem! Not enough of them!  Seriuosly, I could've bought a router and table for what I have invested in rasps. But, for some reason, I find them very pleasing to use…


----------



## GregInMaryland

I voted for the hand plane.

Greg


----------



## mochoa

I hear you Terry, I've tried it, that rasp is magical, and sanding sucks! But its ultimately disposable, thats what gets me. I wonder how long it lasts.


----------



## donwilwol

save up some bandsaw blades, cut them into 14" sections, and tape the ends together for a home made raps. Work pretty well.


----------



## ShaneA

Spring 2015 swap….bandsaw blade rasps, just saying.


----------



## Boatman53

I have a couple of Nickolson rasps, had them a long time. The ones I have are USA made, now there made somewhere else. As to how long they could last, ones been in service for over twenty years, shaping hardwoods mostly. But you got to treat them nice and not let them bang around with other tools.
Jim


----------



## superdav721

Im in what are we doing?


----------



## stan3443

Just voted , i'm o k with any one


----------



## RGtools

*CL180* Liogier has an LJ account and happens to be a nice fellow from the small interaction I have had with him.

I don't have personal experience with Liogier rasps, but my friend Julio (who happens to be a better woodworker than me, and a bigger tool nut) loves them. You could always ask him here:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/31269


----------



## jordanp

I would be in for making a marking gauge.. since i have made one or two before..


----------



## mochoa

Brandon how is the pole going?


----------



## BrandonW

Update on the poll as of 1am on 4/9/13:










It's interesting that the marking/mortising gauge has taken such a commanding lead since it was tied with the square/bevel gauge earlier, which now is in third place. This is going to be sweet!

Hopefully everyone's only voting once! Honor system. It won't let you vote twice from the same IP, but there ar a number of computer people on here that can find ways around that, I'm sure.


----------



## BrandonW

On Friday, once the voting deadline has passed, I'll post a link to sign up on Elfster.


----------



## mochoa

Wow, based on the comments I figured that the wooden plane would be gaining steam and it is (#2) but its way behind the marking gauge.

Look how many votes there are! 55! Well if we have less participants than voters then we know there were some double votes.

I wish LJ had an indicator of the number of people watching a particular thread, kind of like the view count.

Jim I didn't know rasps lasted that long, hmm so maybe the fancy rasps are worth it.

Bandit mentioned tying together hacksaw blades to use as a rasp. So BS blades for your rough work and hacksaw blades for the finer work. ;-P


----------



## mochoa

Alright now we are really going to need that blog from *hammerthumb* on how to make those sweet marking gauges.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Mauricio - as I said in a prior post, I'll have to wait on doing the blog. I think I'll put it together while making the next one but will not post until after the swap. I am going to do some minor changes on the next one also.


----------



## DaddyZ

Voted - I'm in for another swap !!!

I missed the first swap, but *gatorjim* made up for it in the second !!!

I think this is one of the coolest ideas, you get a tool from someone you don't even know, but yet you cherish the tool all the more, every time I look at my knife & awl I think of LJ's & Gatorjim..

Priceless


----------



## Hammerthumb

Know what you mean DaddyZ. Just finished cutting a bunch of dovetails and used the marking knife I got from KSSlim. Got to send him some pics.


----------



## Gatorjim

DaddyZ
Thanks for the kind words it makes me feel good to hear them.


----------



## CL810

I want to make sure everyone sees what arrived at my house today from Shane.


----------



## wormil

It's neck and neck!!! .. (not really)


----------



## OnlyJustME

so when is it decided what we are doing?


----------



## terryR

OLM, looks like you and I need to start practicing marking gauges. 

I took my Marples apart last night to see what was what…looks a little over my head to pull off that double marking mechanism…but that's the point of the swap Push myself to learn! The fact that others here are in the same boat as me just makes it all the more fun. Anyone have a good link to brass thumbscrews and whatnots?

Not to mention that whenever I want a mallet, I now reach for Boatman's sweet piece from the first swap! It feels better in my hands than the mallets I made for myself! LOL.


----------



## waho6o9

http://www.mcmaster.com/#brass-thumb-nuts/=madmdu

Mcmaster - Carr might be of interest for you TR.


----------



## mds2

This looks like fun. Voted plane.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Waho, one of my fav sites! They have so much stuff it's overwhelming!


----------



## RaggedKerf

I'm in too--I've been kicking around an idea for a marking gauge and this is the perfect opportunity to push myself…

Apologies in advance to whoever gets mine!


----------



## waho6o9

http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/other-products/clearance.html

You're welcome TR, glad to help.

Bridge City Tool Works has some brass parts that are reasonable as well.


----------



## wormil

Having 2 plane categories hurt its chances.


----------



## mochoa

Can we have this be the primary election and then do a runoff election?


----------



## Ripthorn

Way I figure, the ones that don't get picked this time are the candidates for the next swap. So really, it's a matter of when and not if we do another.


----------



## Mosquito

That's what I was thinking too Ripthorn


----------



## BrandonW

Exactly! Unless something goes horribly wrong with this swap (which it may) I assume we'll keep on doing these and could get to planes next time around.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Has it been decided what we are doing???


----------



## BrandonW

Paul, the poll is technically open for another five hours, but I'm sure just about everyone who's going to vote has voted and it looks like it will be a marking gauge or mortise gauge swap.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sounds good to me. Voted for the square or bevel, but marking guage is ok with me. Just glad to out here with you guys having some fun.


----------



## BrandonW

Nice, Hammerthumb. You've already made the square, marking gauge, and marking knife in the last swap, too!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah, but I didn't get to make the bevel! Someone made a really cool bevel in the last swap that gave me some ideas. We'll get around to it sometime.


----------



## BrandonW

The poll is closed and it's official, we will be doing a marking/mortise gauge swap. You can sign up for the swap on Elfster (third-party website) here:

http://www.elfster.com/exchange/view/9062310/006174/

Sign up closes on 4/20/13.

Also PLEASE let us know on here that you've signed up.


----------



## DanKrager

I shared an idea for a marking gauge with Woodpecker but they didn't like it enough to do anything with it. I'll share it here, but I don't have pics. It was all drafted by hand and I don't have a scanner. I don't have a need for one (yet) so I haven't built it either. LOL. I might get busy and do a Sketch-up. 
Basically it was six (or more) marking gauges in one unit. Using a six sided "dowel" of about 2" diameter, drill six holes into the end as far as you can, say six inches. Use a 12" stick if for some crazy reason you want 12 settings at once (using both ends). Insert six metal dowels with cutter wheels on the end (like the nice brass ones at veritas) or even a spur cutter in a cross drilled hole. Secure them with the traditional thumb screws, one for each of the six metal dowels. I think a clever craftsman could make them micro adjustable if he used threaded rod instead of smooth metal dowels. No threading or nuts needed: the threads will make an impression on the wood when the set screw is tightened, then when set screw is loosened just a bit, a turn of the threaded rod will move in or out slowly. 
There are times I've wished for more than the three my existing marker can hold. If you are doing tenons from a "true face", that's five settings, 2-width,2-thickness,1-length. The "true face" mortise is five more, 2-width, 2-thickness, 1-depth, assuming that the tenoned rail is not as thick as the mortised piece. 
A 12" length could be a bit clunky, but an 8" length would be nice. A brass face on each end would be easy…dang it. I'm gonna talk myself into building it yet!
DanK


----------



## JayT

Hey, Brandon, I clicked the Elfster link, logged in with my Facebook and promply got "Access Denied".

Any clue?


----------



## donwilwol

same for me JayT


----------



## BrandonW

You guys aren't allowed, obviously.

Just kidding, lemme look into it.


----------



## BrandonW

I changed the link, so hopefully it works now. Let me know if you still have issues.


----------



## donwilwol

oh, I wasn't going to join, just testing the failure.

yep, its working now.


----------



## Gatorjim

Whats the due date going to be?


----------



## RaggedKerf

Ok I'm officially in!


----------



## JayT

Sure 'nuff, it works. I'm in.


----------



## BrandonW

Jim, Sign up by April 20, then after that we'll draw names for who gets to make a tool for whom. The tool should be in the recipient's hands by June 30.


----------



## mochoa

I'm in!


----------



## Gatorjim

June 30th got it. signed up


----------



## Ripthorn

I'm in, but I ain't waiting to open mine once it comes!


----------



## TerryDowning

Do you have to have an elfster account to sign up?


----------



## Airframer

OK, I'm in. This is my first swap and I'm excited to get started!


----------



## Hammerthumb

I'm in. How much time are we gonna get to make this one??


----------



## terryR

Count me in…wouldn't miss it for anything!


----------



## Timbo

I'm in too.


----------



## superdav721

Brandon can you put the elfster link up top. Before it gets swallowed up in the comments.


----------



## bondogaposis

I signed up.


----------



## shampeon

I'm in.


----------



## BrandonW

Dave, the link already is up there.


----------



## Boatman53

Brandon… Good job pulling all this together. I'm in. I will most likely start this weekend 'cause I know my time is going to get really crunched in a month.
Jim


----------



## ksSlim

Elfster confirmed Slim's in.


----------



## zwwizard

Well I think I'm in! BUT I can't see the page for the contest or if anybody is there.


----------



## waho6o9

I'm in for the June swap, yeppers.


----------



## marcuscraft

In.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Just signed in.


----------



## superdav721

Im in!


----------



## wormil

21 people have signed up including me. Looks like a good one.


----------



## jordanp

Just signed up, This is my first tool swap was just wondering if we will find out who we are sending it to after the deadline or before?.

scratch that found you post Brandon


----------



## Mosquito

Delivered by end of June, got it.

Signed up, and revved up!


----------



## ksSlim

Make it happen folks.

Extra points for shiney metal and sharp blades.

No deduction for wacky woods.


----------



## terryR

Anybody up for a good laugh this morning? 

Yesterday, I made my first attempt at a marking gauge…red oak and walnut scraps…brass knob is stolen from my Marples gauge temporarily. (Looks like Mc-Master Carr has the exact same brass thumbscrew for $4.14).









Unfortunately, I did all the layout for the mortise in a hurry, so results came out sloppy and out of square. I read a tip on the www yesterday, where some dude took the piece to the drill press and bored 4 small holes near the corners of the mortise. Bad mistake to use my Ryobi drill press for this task…it's out of square, and always will be.

So, the bar and fence are out of square by 4 degrees. Next time, no drill press, AND careful layout lines! just sayin'


----------



## LakeLover

I would like to throw my hat in the ring. But this Elf website thing, I am not sure about. Maybe a bit of a skeptic, but no one (facebook) needs anymore of my info.


----------



## DonBroussard

@BrandonW-Thanks for taking the lead on organizing this tool swap. This is my first one, so I'm trying to lower expectations. I am all in with the elfster RSVP now. Looking forward to seeing the completed tools.


----------



## mochoa

You don't have to put your address in elfster, not required. Just wait till your sender contacts you for your address and give it to him/her directly.


----------



## OnlyJustME

no need for facebook either. i dont have one.

Terry, looks like good practice. I expect to see something spectacular from you now with all that practice. lol


----------



## LakeLover

Thanks

I'm in.


----------



## fatandy2003

I'm in.


----------



## Iguana

I'm in.


----------



## DonBroussard

I'm getting ready for my first tool swap. I made a practice marking gauge today, also a personal first. It's made of ash, and the knife is a filed-down ring shank nail. I realize that I need to practice my mortise-making skills to have a tighter fit on the beam. I also realized that the one I picked to practice is a little tricky with the captive wedge. I didn't spend a whole lot of time shaping the headstock, nor did I finish the gauge. i was more interested in function than appearance. I'll make sure that the one I send to another LJ is well-fitted.

Here's a pic of my inaugural marking gauge:










I am already enjoying the motivation of an LJ tool swap. Thanks for the opportunity to expand my personal woodworking skills. I am looking forward to finding out who's is going to get a new marking gauge from me!


----------



## DanKrager

OK. I did the SketchUp of my idea for a marking gauge. It's kind of a wild hair, but functional I believe. I think I will build one for myself, having talked myself into it. If any of you want to try it, you are welcome.








Good luck with this swap. I'll be following along.
That premier gauge has a lot of promise, DonB!
DanK


----------



## JayT

Hit the hardwood dealer today to look at possible woods for the swap.

Came home with a stick of curly bubinga (amoung other things). Whoever gets the marking gauge is now at least assured of some gorgeous wood, no matter how poor my skills. And yes, I am also practicing on some other stuff first.


----------



## derosa

Signed up, I need one and need to make something fun. I'm more then happy to ship overseas if it means someone outside the US can be involved.


----------



## GMatheson

Just signed up…..that makes 30 of us now


----------



## mochoa

Don, most of us have never made a gauge so you have most of us beat no matter what it looks like. That said I think it will look pretty good once its cleaned up.

Pretty cool idea Dan, looks like something out of Star Wars.

I'm thinking I need to make a practice gauge too.


----------



## RGtools

In. I better get started.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Pics of the previous swaps getting a work out.



























Got the mallet from Smitty and the marking knife and awl from Marty.


----------



## BrandonW

Nice, OJM. Way to make the most out of the swap tools. After this coming swap, you'll be able to set up the layout lines with the marking gauge.


----------



## terryR

DonB, that marking gauge looks nice…like the captive wedge…I may try one of those.

OJM, I love that mallet way too much! Didn't Smitty paint it?  It sure matches your awl nicely! If Elfster matches me to you, I'll have to send ya a painted marking gauge.

DanK, that is over the top, man. A dozen wheelie cutters! Wow!!! 

Question for all…how square does the beam need to be in relation to the fence? I've noticed the mortice on my Marples is sorta sloppy, but once the thumbscrew is tightenend all is well. I also saw this lovely Derek Cohen tool last night…









...and it appears you'd need a square to set it up? I dunno. Please teach me!


----------



## superdav721

Guys when I was refurbing my Panel Gauge. I paid attention to how the fence was tightened to the rail. There was a piece od coppe inside that as the adjustment screw was tightened it cinched up the rail square. I was not able to get it out for cleaning, that tells me it was press fitted in and is permanent.


----------



## Boatman53

A knife gauge wants to be pretty square, or canted just a degree or so to pull the fence into the edge while cutting. A pin gauge doesn't matter because it will score in both directions no matter what. If the blade is toe in on a cutting knife gauge it will want to wander out towards the edge, in other words constant attention in use.
Jim


----------



## Boatman53

For those skilled in making threads you do one like this.








Jim


----------



## CL810

I'm in. Noticed the spending limit is $100.00. I hope I won't disappoint the recipient of my gauge, but there won't be anything close to a $100 put into it.


----------



## waho6o9

No where near $100 here as well.


----------



## mochoa

Great pic *OJM*! Maybe we should do router planes next, then you will have everything you need for setting hinges? ;-)

Wow *Dave*, very interesting detail. Who would of thunk it.

Nice one *Jim* I was just thinking of how I could use a wooden screw to make a gauge. A 2" screw might not be that convenient though


----------



## stan3443

Just signed up . I'm in


----------



## BrandonW

The spending limit is completely irrelevant for our situation. You all can ignore it, unless you draw my name of course!


----------



## JayT

Don't know what's wrong with you guys, I'm sure there will be $100 in the gauge I make, by the time you count mistakes, labor, remakes, practice, screwups, etc.


----------



## DonBroussard

I expect that the largest cost of my marking gauge will be the shipping cost! Unless, of course, I draw Brandon's name . . .


----------



## Airframer

I have started on mine today  It has already undergone 3 different revisions in the 3 hours of work this morning lol. Absolutely pumped for this swap. I can't wait to get a name for the recipient!


----------



## Quaternion

I'm in! Will be spending a fair amount of time in May playing with this one.


----------



## marcuscraft

I think I'll send the 17 rejects I make along with the final. Be prepared whoever my partner is.


----------



## CL810

*JayT* - you're right!!


----------



## RGtools

I started mine today as well. I am new to the wood I am working with (which shall remain a secret for now), but it is a dense exotic I had stashed in my shop…and it is hands down the worst smelling wood I have ever worked with.

I have a bunch of brass around the shop for just this sort of thing…I hid it well apparently as I only found half of what I was looking for.


----------



## Airframer

I have a question for the group.. is this done in a sort of secret santa type way or are the partners public knowledge?


----------



## bondogaposis

I think it is more of a secret santa type. Once the sign up deadline has passed you will get a name to send your project to, but you won't know who is sending you one.


----------



## shampeon

You know the name of the person to whom you're sending the tool. You can message them anonymously to keep yourself unknown, or message them with your name if you want. But you can't find out the person sending you the tool on your own. They have to message you beforehand with their name.


----------



## Airframer

Sounds good. Thanks ;-)


----------



## DonBroussard

@Airframer-Thanks for asking that question, since I was wondering the same thing. It will be helpful to know if my assigned LJ will use the marking gauge right- or left-handed. It makes a difference to me on how I build the gauge.


----------



## wormil

I keep going back and forth between thumbscrew or wedge. Maybe I'll make one of each then decide.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Use a thumb screw to hold the wedge Rick. Simple solution when you cant decide is to do both. i solve problems that way often.
Hmmmmm do i want vanilla ice cream or strawberry? I'll have both please.


----------



## terryR

Ahhhh, like the secret Santa method! I missed out on that in the first swap…

I started another gauge yesterday…perfecly square mortice this time! Just took a 20 minute session on the DMT's before hand, and careful attention to layout. NOW I'm pumped to make a fine tool! 

So…how does one inlay brass? Start with a cutting gauge or sharp saw to define the outer lines? Cleanup with a tiny plane? Glue in the brass, and sand till pretty? I have a little Veritas detail rabbet plane, but it doesn't have nickers to clean up the edges of the rabbet…still, I'm dying to use it on the marking gauge…








.
.


----------



## DaddyZ

I'm In


----------



## Mosquito

Terry…

#45!


----------



## Dcase

I am just seeing this thread for the first time… Is there a tool swap going on now? How do I join?


----------



## wormil

Dan, we are doing a marking gauge. Sign up info is in the first post.


----------



## BrandonW

Dan, let us know here, too, if you decide to join. I'm trying to correlate the LJ users with those who've signed up on Elfster (third-party site).


----------



## terryR

Mos, you are correct, my friend!
This is a good time to assemble my 45, and sharpen an iron or 2.


----------



## mochoa

Terry I would do the inlay with a knife and router plane. That reminds me, I may ned to get a smaller iron for my router plane.


----------



## Mosquito

I too would probably do it with a knife and router plane, as Mauricio mentioned. That's how I've done similar things in the past.

I've also only got the 1/2" V and flat front Veritas replacement irons. I think I might have an original 1/4" though…


----------



## mochoa

Or just use a Routah'.


----------



## ChuckC

Signed up!


----------



## BrandonW

Or just use a Routah'.

Gosh, you might as well just buy a marking gauge and call it a day! ;-)


----------



## ShaneA

Was there a link or some sort of tutorial on how to make one of these devices? I have no earthly idea what the heck I would be doing. I assume they will need some sort of metal work as well? I need to study some sort of "how to" before I can assess if I will be sending a lame gauge out into the world.


----------



## mochoa

Shane someone posted a link a while back.

Just google Logan Cabinet Shop + Marking Guage, he has a great video on making them.


----------



## mochoa

Here you go:
http://logancabinetshoppe.com/blog/2010/11/episode-29/


----------



## TheCook

Count me in.


----------



## JayT

Shane, look at a marking gauge or two dozen and let your creative mind wander-there are many ways to make a tool to mark a consistent distance. The gauge I'm making is not quite like the traditional ones most frequently seen. For most designs there is no metal work required at all. Metal parts, yes, metal work, no.


----------



## Gatorjim

Shane
I found this one which is sorta kinda what i might do. But seriously with never having done one or used one I see this method as totally doable.

http://www.thedustydeveloper.com/2012/03/build-your-own-marking-gauge.html


----------



## terryR

GJ, that's a great link…thanks!

Also, thanks for the tips on inlay, guys. I was also considering a marking knife and routah plane. No routah in my shop…

Here's attempt no.2 for me. Come on, Shane… 









This one is much more square! Made from cherry. I didn't have any problems tapping the threads for the brass thumbscrew, they seem plenty strong and tight. Brass is stolen from some Veritas tool. I soaked the beam in super glue several times hoping to harden the wood, but the thumbscrew still dents the soft cherry.

But, it's small, and fits in the hand nicely for marking little stuff. I can see it's a waste of money for me to buy another one of these tools. Even this soft cherry would last for a long time…and another is so easy to make! I suppose learning really is one of the benefits of these swaps, huh?


----------



## ShaneA

Ok, I got questions…after watching Gator's video. Where did the threaded insert go? Is it in the end grain of dowel? If not, what holds the dowel in place. Cause my initial concepts of the device would lead to rod damage as Terry states. I have a better understanding, but I ain't all the way there yet. I would hate to commit, and flop. Because I do like the swaps. Plus I have to build like half a dozen…some for me, some to pick up the inevitable slack of the no shows : (


----------



## terryR

Oh, I also volunteer to pick up slack this time, too… 

I took my Marples gauge apart, Shane. Don't you have one?

Mine has a simple nut pressed into the upper side of the mortise to capture the brass thumbscrew. There's also a small piece of plastic that's just in place by friction, which prevents the thumbscrew from damaging the brass insert inlayed into the post. I may try that inlay next? Looks tough without a power router…


----------



## DonBroussard

I did some more practicing on my marking gauge skills today. I haven't finalized the design, but I hope the recipient doesn't expect inlays! No pics today but I am getting more satisfied with the tightness of the joinery-the function is primary and the appearance is secondary. Like terryR said, that "learning is really one of the benefits of these swaps". I'm enjoying the stretching and the challenge.


----------



## Boatman53

I sure hope there is no slack, it really spoils the fun. However I too will be making several. If something unseen happens and you can't fulfill tell Brandon so someone else can fill in before it gets too close to the deadline.
Jim


----------



## ShaneA

I don't have one yet, I use a Veritas wheel gauge. With the sign up date being so close, not sure I will be able to "know" that I can build one. May be a leap of faith. Scary stuff.


----------



## donwilwol

but the thumbscrew still dents the soft cherry.

Inset piece of hardwood or better yet a piece of brass or aluminum inside below the bolt. Let it float. It will keep the bolt from denting and will hold shaft better at the same time. Cut the recess with a sharp chisel.


----------



## GMatheson

The Veritas wheel gauge is nice but I've found a flaw in mine. The screw keeps coming loose when used left handed which is often since I'm a lefty


----------



## terryR

Thanks, DonW, I'm thinking along those same lines…a floating protector…

Hmmm, I've always wanted that Veritas wheel gauge, hate to hear of a flaw. I think a wooden gauge that could accept Veritas replacement wheels would be sweet! Still pondering that one…


----------



## Airframer

Don have you been spying on my shop? I just set up that exact same mechanism on mine last night lol.

I also found out that my homemade marking knife is indeed very sharp.. I managed to keep any DNA off of the project though ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

if your making it buy gluing it from 2 or 3 pieces, drill a hollow and use a penny.


----------



## wormil

Shane you'll have 2 months to complete it so should be plenty of time.


----------



## RGtools

*Gmatheson* I have had the same issue with one I got secondhand, ever linking of coating the threads with lock-tite? Is has not annoyed me enough to do it yet, but I may get there.


----------



## GMatheson

I usually just tighten the screw back up and switch to the right hand. It's not the only tool built backwards for lefties so it helps to be semi ambidextrous.


----------



## superdav721

I drew one today on a piece of paper. Does that count?


----------



## wormil

@Dave, Not if you draw my name!


----------



## Airframer

...


----------



## Mosquito

Are we still not sharing progress pictures until they get revealed here?


----------



## Airframer

See.. these are the rules we need to know about lol. I had no Idea.


----------



## Mosquito

That's why I was asking, wasn't sure if it was specified, implied, or no longer accurate lol


----------



## wormil

In the knife swap it was supposed to be a surprise until your LJ received it; same in the mallet swap I believe. So I assume it would be the same for this swap.


----------



## terryR

I guess Brandon is in charge of that answer…I assumed we could photograph and show practice pieces. But, no photos of the gift we plan to mail.

I'm just playing around with these practice gauges…trying to see what my skills will allow on the cheap cherry before switching to the exotic woods! Although, IMO, the lil cherry guy I posted above is good enough for a user. Not a life long user, but surely a reasonable amount of time?

I'll probably give that cherry gauge to my power tool only friend for a wall hanger. I mean, do you need a gauge to lay biscuit joints?


----------



## carguy460

You guys and your practice gauges…whip a few out in a couple of hours…makes me realize I've got lots to learn.

I've been trying to make one for a few weeks now, and I decided to chronicle the frustration and failure ...take a look, if you dare…


----------



## BrandonW

I see no reason why we should change the swap rules now. Like Terry said, I think it's perfectly fine to post pictures of ideas, gauges and practice gauges, but don't post pics of the one you're building for your recipient (who will be determined this weekend). It's mostly a surprise as others have pointed out.

The fact that people are already making test gauges is incredible. I haven't even given thought yet to the details of mine.


----------



## mochoa

Quick tip I just remembered reading somewhere. A good source of hardware is a cheap Harbor Freight mortising gauge. You can break it up and use the parts.


----------



## CL810

Great idea Mauricio!


----------



## BrandonW

That was going to be my trick, Mauricio.


----------



## terryR

Would it be cheating to purchase a $30 gauge, and sand off the maker's mark?


----------



## mochoa

This Paul Sellers blog has me thinking about putting the screw on the corner of the beam. Pressing the beam into a corner eliminates any slop or wiggle in the gauge. The only trick is making a clamping "pad" for the screw to press against. (See the little red thing in his blog)

http://paulsellers.com/2011/10/3478/

Or, you can make the beam triangluar and use a wedge to press on the top of it? Kind of like this old panel gauge I picked up recently










Hmm the wheels are turning…


----------



## BrandonW

Lots of good options here, guys.


----------



## superdav721

Look at Japanese gauges. They have had it right for centuries.


----------



## mochoa

I'll check them out. FWW has plans online on how to make them.


----------



## mochoa

I see what your saying Dave, the rounded side pressed into a rounded mortise has the same effect of eliminating slop once clamped. However the advantage that the triangular gauge has (or the pin going through the corner of a square post like Paul Sellers does) is visibility of the cutter.


----------



## mochoa

Stanley 5061


----------



## shelly_b

I'm in! Do I have to sing up on the other site? B/c I don't have an account there so it's not letting me RSVP.


----------



## BrandonW

Shelly, yes, you have to sign up, or you can log in with your Facebook account I think. The third-party site (Elfster) is what we used last time and it worked pretty well. It's the one that randomizes the names for the drawing and provides a way for you to contact your recipient anonymously. We're glad you're in.


----------



## superdav721

ah but I am going to make the iron for mine. I am thinking damascus


----------



## BrandonW

Dave, I don't know what that means, but it sounds awesome.


----------



## shampeon

Whoa Dave. That's some next level sheet there.


----------



## chrisstef

I might jump in just for a chance to draw Damascus Dave as a swap partna. Shop time has been fleeting for me lately, ill see if i can hack it.


----------



## BrandonW

Yeah, unfortunately Mauricio rigged it the last time so he was Dave's recipient (though he still denies this), which means if I do it this time around, people would probably raise hell.


----------



## CL810

Dave maybe you should make, oh I don't know, say maybe 30 or so extra in case anyone needs to be covered. Just sayin…..


----------



## marcuscraft

In all seriousness, is there a good source for blades? I would like to use a nice little blade vs a nail if possible.


----------



## ChuckC

I've made a decent blade from and old jig saw blade. You just grind off the teeth and shape a point on the end.


----------



## mochoa

I'm thinking of using either a piece of had saw blade or a broken drill bit. I have a few of those that I've been keeping for some reason. Now I have a use for them!

Japan Woodworker has these sweet laminated blades (kebiki) for pretty cheap ($16) but they want to charge you $10 for shipping. Would only make sense if you order a few of them. 
http://www.japanwoodworker.com/product.asp?s=JapanWoodworker&pf_id=15.261.09&dept_id=12996


----------



## Hammerthumb

You might try using a piece of a card scraper for blades.


----------



## CL810

Here's a source of blades. And another example of a very nice marking gauge.


----------



## mochoa

I've also seen plans in FWW that use an exacto knife blade but those have double bevels, I'd be afraid it would want to follow the grain.

Those are nice CL, thanks for the link.


----------



## ksSlim

Most any blade can be altered to what ever shape or style.
Dave is raising the bar if he's going with damacus iron.

I have fair luck with used up sawsall blade for raw stock.

Or McMaster sells smaller chuncks of AO orA2 tool steel.


----------



## superdav721

I dont know if anyone has posted this one yet. If so sorry.


----------



## waho6o9

http://www.harborfreight.com/5-piece-m2-high-speed-steel-mini-tool-bits-for-metalworking-lathes-40641.html










Maybe shape your own for around $5.00 from some HSS from Harbor Freight.
It takes a while, for me at least, because the metal is wicked strong.


----------



## DonBroussard

@Dave-This video had not been posted yet. I've been looking for other designs for a marking gauge-the video has some good stuff. I wonder if he used Damocles steel for the knife?


----------



## shelly_b

It let me sign in with my facebook. I forgot there was a website for anything and everything these days lol. This will be fun I can't wait to see which tool wins so I can try to come up with some ideas. I'm hoping for the marking guage. I have been wanting to make one or buy one for a long time!


----------



## jordanp

Just made 4 blades for my marking gauges, about ready to get started


----------



## superdav721

Don thanks. It is interesting to see what you guys are going to come up with.
He didn't. I think its a jig saw blade.


----------



## terryR

Don't forget used power planer blades…HSS is hard to ruin…


----------



## RGtools

I was curious if anyone new a good source for SMALL amounts of brass, for wear strips and general merriment?


----------



## bondogaposis

RG, my Lowe's has small brass strips. Go to the fastener dept.


----------



## waho6o9

Do It Best hardware centers have small brass stock as well.


----------



## RaggedKerf

I just picked up various sizes at Ace down the street…pretty excited to play with the shiny stuff on this project!


----------



## ksSlim

Big Box stores ,Hobby Lobby, model/hobby shops and local hardware.


----------



## RGtools

Lie Nielsen does sell replacement blades for their panel guage if you call them. I just bought 2 Nickers from their 10 & 1/4 Jack Rabbet Plane (with screws) and a replacment cutter for the Panel Gauge for $18 total (shipping included).

Not a bad route, I will let you know if the Nicker works out.


----------



## BrandonW

Ryan, that's a great idea! I might have to get a couple of those knickers-sure beats grinding down a sabre saw blade.


----------



## ShaneA

I am impressed that one can by ANYTHING from Lie-Nielsen for $18 delivered. Bravo!


----------



## AnthonyReed

*DanK *- Veritas made a gauge for you already, the Dodeca :


----------



## donwilwol

An 1/8" drill bit works well if you want a pin. Heavy jig saw blades can be fashioned as well.


----------



## bondogaposis

A block of wood, some shiny bits and a sheet of brass, I'm ready to begin.


----------



## mochoa

Awe snap!


----------



## mochoa

Awe snap!


----------



## terryR

Goodness gracious, Bondo…how many tools ya gonna make?  I spent $50 at McMaster-Carr.com last night, but didn't get quite as much shiny stuff as you…

Darn it! I've officially looked at soooo many marking gauge designs….that I'm confused as Shane as what to build! There are so many options. FIRST, I have to build something for the wife…I've made too many knobs and totes for you guys lately!  Thinking of a small chalkboard with nice wooden frame…THEN I can probably focus on marking gauges again?


----------



## ChuckC

I've been looking at a lot of designs too. Is everyone using brass? I was going to use something like Purpleheart for the wear strip.


----------



## Jeff82780

im in


----------



## marcuscraft

Chuck- Not planning on using brass here either. Maybe for the thumb screw if I dont use a wedge, but thats it.


----------



## RaggedKerf

Well, I'd like to use brass…I'm going to try because I think it looks cool. But I have a backup plan if that…um…fails. LOL like it probably will.


----------



## BrandonW

This is gaining some nice momentum. So far we have 41 registered swap participants. If you've registered but have not commented it on this thread, please do so. Just say, "I'm in" or something to that effect. Most people have already done that.


----------



## terryR

Yep, brass wear strips are a big maybe for me, too! We'll see…


----------



## DaddyZ

How about a frankenguage, build it, hook it to electricity, watch it come alive !

HAHAHAHAA

Egor - I said Brass, Not Glass !!!

DOH !!


----------



## bondogaposis

Goodness gracious, Bondo…how many tools ya gonna make?

"A journey of a thousand marking gauges begins with a single marking gauge." I think someone famous said that.


----------



## 489tad

I'm in.


----------



## RGtools

I am opting for a heavy wearing wood myself…but Brass might get used if I get extra time. I kind of want to make an easier gauge at first just to take the pressure off and then I want to make more advanced ones after. The best one (or ones) go in the box.

I have not started yet except for general design stuff, because I really want to know if my recipient is right or left handed (this makes a difference on a lot of gauges). I myself am equally incompetent with both hands.

*How do you guys attach thin strips of brass?* I was thinking of using brass pins and peening them into the work.


----------



## BrandonW

You guys and your brass strips. I'm making my gauge out of solid bronze.


----------



## jap

I just joined the swap. I'm also in Canada.


----------



## mochoa

I think brass can just be epoxied in right?


----------



## jordanp

How about Cocobolo And Tzalam. Dang with all the brass talk I have to go find some brass..


----------



## Hammerthumb

I tried epoxy in the last swap and it did not hold on one of the pieces. Urethane glue works well.


----------



## superdav721

Scratch up the glue side real good with some 60 grit. Give your glue of choice something to grab. Pinning it is best, like RG said.


----------



## mochoa

Isnt hide glue good for that kind of thing to?


----------



## BrandonW

Mauricio looks for every opportunity to use hide glue.

I'm not settled on whether or not to use brass or just a very durable wood. I promise that mine won't be made out of eastern white pine.


----------



## mochoa

he he he, I'm just trying to use the stuff I have on hand!


----------



## donwilwol

I use JB weld. I don't trust regular epoxy.


----------



## RGtools

^trust the infil guy on the glue choice…but you pin your stuff too, so I am not sure we will ever know. Overkill is a good thing.


----------



## Iguana

My marking gauge is done!

Spent all day today in the shop designing and building my gauge for the swap. Here's what I came up with:










Features and Benefits:
- All parts made from readily available shop materials, making for easy replacement when they wear out.
- And when replacing parts, no complex joinery or alignment needed. No need for tools, either.
- The soft spruce fence will not mark your work.
- Riftsawn hardwood beam (Alder) for stability, yet it also is soft enough not to mark your work on accidental contact. (Really! It's not hard enough to mark balsa.)
- Cutting point can be easily adjusted, sharpened or replaced.
- Infinitely adjustable.
- Beam can easily be replaced with longer one, making it into a panel gauge.
- A second cutting point can be added to the beam for use as a mortise gauge.
- A cutting point can be added to far end of the beam for use as beam compass.
- Disassembles in seconds for convenient, flat storage.










The lucky recipient of my work will get several of these in different sizes. Basically, whatever I can fit into a box(^). I get to thin out my scrap bin, you get a bunch of useful, handmade tools in different sizes. Pick the one that best suits your task at hand! Mix and match fences and beams! Recycle and reuse!










Note the crisp hand-planed chamfers. Note the rustic surface texturing on the top of the beam. Note the use of the Robertson-drive cutting point for accurate, slip-free adjustments.

(^) Note - does not ship with the clamp, nor the pieces of curly maple and teak used to prop up the gauge for photographs.


----------



## DanKrager

I've been gone for four days! Trying to catch up. 
Tony, I've never seen that Veritas thing before! Ha! I guess Woodpecker took my drawing across the street and sold it! That is pretty neat if it's real. You can mark two lines at once from a "true face" and retain 10 settings at once, just what you need for true face mortise and tenon layout.
DanK


----------



## DonBroussard

@MarkK-Somebody's getting a top-notch marking gauge with lots of features! I was disappointed that the gauge does not ship with the clamp, or the curly maple, teak used in the setup. Aw, shucks. It would look just slightly better if there was some brass in there-maybe you could find a brass screw for the marker-just a suggestion for the next one . . .


----------



## superdav721




----------



## Iguana

Hard to tell from the pics, but the screw is the "brass-look" type. I could ship with that one and the "oil-rubbed bronze" look type.

That, or turn some from A2 to enhance edge retention.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Mark - u used my idea except I was going to use a piece of cardboard, a banana, and a toothpick. Could not figure out how to to wedge it though. I'll try the clamp method and see if it works


----------



## jap

Inspiration…


----------



## donwilwol

I finished mine twice today. I didn't like the knob so I had to make a new set. I thinks its done now. I'm a little nervous though. It doesn't look as nice as Marks. And my quick clamps are blue.


----------



## ShaneA

I am in…no idea what I am doing, but that hasn't stopped me yet.

The elfster site would not let me rsvp?


----------



## Airframer

I finished mine today and will be starting over. It is functional and probably just fine for the swap but I see the flaws and they bother me so off I go to start take 2.


----------



## bondogaposis

I am working on mine too. I am having some problems, if I can't overcome them I will move on to marking gauge 2.


----------



## waho6o9

Judging by your fine work bench Bondo you only have 
solutions.

U da man


----------



## RGtools

I know I am just having a dense moment. When do we learn who we are sending a gauge to?


----------



## superdav721

And what are the dates?


----------



## BrandonW

RG, soon. I'm trying to verify one account and I extended it so that Shane could register since he said he had some difficulties.

Dave, the swaps are due June 30, which gives people just over two months to figure out what they're doing, make it, and mail it off. It could be mailed much earlier if you'd like, but people should refrain from posting their gauges until that date.


----------



## superdav721

Thank you


----------



## superdav721

I have been outside all day making Damascus steel. I think I got it. I mixed tool steel, file steel and spring steel. I won't know what it looks like till I get it shaped and annealed. Then you give it an acid bath and the pattern is revealed.


----------



## GMatheson

Lots of iron on these Japanese marking gauges.


----------



## waho6o9

GM's happening, no doubt


----------



## superdav721

The steels I picked didn't have a lot of contrast. I soaked it in watered down hydrochloric acid for an hour.


----------



## BrandonW

The sign-up period has expired. So, these are the LJ members I have in the swap:

489tad
Airframer
boatman53
bondogaposis
brandonw
ChuckC
CL810
Cosmicsniper
daddyz
Derosa
DonBroussard
donw
fatandy2003
GatorJim
GMatheson
Hammerthumb
Iguana
jap
JayT
Jeff82780
JordanP
ksSlim
LakeLover
lysdexic
Marcus
Mauricio
Mosquito
OnlyJust Me
Quaternion
raggedkerf
RGTools
Rick M.
RipThorn
shampeon
ShaneA
shelly_b
stan3443
Superdav
terryR
TheCook
Timbo
waho6o9
zwwizard

If you're name is missing for some reason, let me know. I also have a "Chris L…" that signed up, but I don't know his LJ username and he hasn't responded to my attempts to contact him. I need your LJ info dude, fast.

I'll do the drawing of names tomorrow around 8pm EST, so you should know your recipient then.


----------



## terryR

Awesome job so far, Branson! Thanks for setting all this up.

My recipiant didn't enter his mailing address…email yes…snail mail no. I'd hate to ruin the secret santa part of the swap by emailing him to ask for an address. Any suggestions? Maybe evreyone should check Elfster if they are new and verify the snail mail info?


----------



## BrandonW

Most people gave their mailing addresses, but for those who haven't you can contact them anonymously through elfster. If that doesn't work, send me a PM and I can PM them on Lumberjocks.


----------



## terryR

Super Dave, that steel looks fine to me…how much for your 'reject' blades?

And a big THANKS for fixing that other thing in the other place!


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Brandon…if I send this guy an anonymous request for snail mail, NOW he will know it's me!  Maybe I better wait a week…


----------



## BrandonW

And for the record, I was planning on doing the drawing at 8pm today, but Elfster did it automatically at 8am. Canada and the US were the only two countries, so nobody should have to deal too much with shipping, but if you drew a Canada address and you're in the US (or vise versa), and you do not want to mail something across a border, let me know and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## BrandonW

Exactly, Terry. You have plenty of time for that address and there were a handful of people who didn't enter their address.


----------



## Boatman53

Thanks Brandon. My victim, I mean recipient, didn't give his address either. I'll have to look again I'm not sure I can even find him on LG don't think I found his screen name. 
Jim


----------



## superdav721

Thank you Terry. It took me a while to find where you entered that.
If I have any they might ship with bench pins.


----------



## ksSlim

You can send anonymous message thru elfster.
Tell them you drew their name.
They can then reply to the msg. you'll be able to see the response.


----------



## BrandonW

If anyone wants to know what their recipient's LJ name is, because that's not available through elfster, let me know via PM. I pretty much have them all in a spreadsheet.


----------



## waho6o9

I'm paired up, woo hoo.

Is this my recipient, or do I send my marking gauge to some one else?


----------



## Mosquito

It says I got a message from someone asking for my address, but I don't see a "reply" button anywhere… And I was pretty sure I had entered my address. But then again, the person who was supposed to send me one never tried last time, so who knows


----------



## JayT

Yep, Mos, I had a similar issue-the person asked whether I was right or left handed and I couldn't reply. Finally got something figured out.

On your elfster page, go to the "View Exchange"

In the upper left, under "Person Who Drew You" click on "Secret Pal" and a message window should pop up so you can send them a reply. I can't get the Send a Message button to work, but clicking the Secret Pal link does.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks JayT! Seems they've got a few bugs to work out lol


----------



## mochoa

Ok if someone buddies you right after the exchange pairing went out is that a clue to who you're getting a tool from? lol.


----------



## BrandonW

Mauricio, LOL.

Regarding Elfster, it's not the smartest tool in the shed, but hopefully it will be enough to get the job done. PM if you have any issues.


----------



## waho6o9

Thanks Jay T


----------



## ShaneA

Mine name came complete with address, so looks like now all I have to do is figure out how to make some sort of functionable device. Thanks for the efforts Brandon.


----------



## mochoa

Sending an anonymous message is Elfster is really easy. All did was go to the email I got, clicked on the "See your Draw" button, my guy pops up, click "Send a message", they are automatically checked off as anonymous unless you uncheck it. Pretty straight forward.


----------



## Mosquito

for sending to the recipient yes, but sending to the person sending you one doesn't work as well lol


----------



## ksSlim

Mos,
hit reply then the comment button


----------



## Hammerthumb

Someone sent me a message, but there was no text in the message! Should I respond "yeah, what's up?"


----------



## Gatorjim

I have my recipient and his address so all's well. I will do my best to make you a useable tool.
Now were did I put the construction paper and glue.


----------



## BrandonW

Cardboard. I'm pretty, pretty sure that cardboard would make for an excellent marking gauge.


----------



## OnlyJustME

i was gonna use a couple drinking straws.


----------



## DonBroussard

I was thinking a red crayon for the marker. I think that'll be fine. It will leave a good mark, and it's easy to sharpen.


----------



## JayT

I think the Paul Seller poor man's marking gauge should be just fine. Saw him use one at the Woodworking Show earlier this year. A 2×3 inch piece of 3/4 stock with a drywall screw in the middle. He had filed the top of the drywall screw down a bit to create the cutting edge. Need to change marking depth? Just grab your trusty Phillips screwdriver and adjust as needed.

I'll be sure to use a nice knot-free piece of scrap pine.


----------



## Mosquito

he also uses it as a beading tool too… multipurpose!


----------



## stan3443

Have my guy and address all is good….........upside down marking paint …should make a nice mark.


----------



## BrandonW

he also uses it as a beading tool too… multipurpose!

I take my cues from Alton Brown: I don't allow any uni-taskers in my kitchen, I mean shop.


----------



## donwilwol

Mine's in the mail!


----------



## BrandonW

Don, you're a stud.


----------



## DonBroussard

@BrandonW-You must be talking about DonW. I consider myself more of a beam or a rafter.


----------



## Ripthorn

I got my recipient's address. Turns out he's someone who I know works to a very high standard, so the heat is on.


----------



## terryR

Kinda slow here the past few days! Everyone working on marking gauges which cannot be shown?  Hey, are we allowed to show 'extra' gauges? Ones not intended for our recipient, but could be extras?

Here's what my bench looks like today…










The wooden knife is made from 8 layers of wood, and brass pins. The visible woods are Bloodwood, Poplar, Walnut, Tigerwood, and Osage Orange for the blade. What's it for? Ummm…I dunno. I like to make knives, and here is the most recent one that came out of my sick brain. 

carry on…


----------



## Hammerthumb

I think we can show ones that we are not going to use for the swap. Still have yet to get the picture of the one I made with cardboard, a banana, and a toothpick. By the time I go to take a picture of it, the banana has gone bad. Real cool knife! It has been real quite here lately. I wonder how many gauges actually get made during this swap counting all of the practice ones? Judging by how quite it is on this thread, there must be a lot!


----------



## mochoa

Terry that looks like a pretty cool letter opener!


----------



## AlBTha

I'm in. Where can I find the rules, if there are any?

Al


----------



## BrandonW

Sorry, Al. The deadline for signing up has already passed. We'll probably have another swap in a few months, though, so stay tuned.


----------



## Gatorjim

This was actually Wednesday but I posted it in the work place.

Started on my first attempt this evening. Every thing was going good had a nice looking piece of wood a few passes on the jointer to true it up some then to the planner to get it to the right thickness every thing looking good. Consulted my sketch for the measurements set the fence on the table saw and made my first cut. Hmmmm some thing doesn't look right grabbed my square and checked the blade oh crap it wasn't square to the top. It wasn't off by much but enough. I tossed the pieces into the scrap bin and turned the lights off and headed for the shower. Oh well I have plenty of time.


----------



## derosa

I thought I was off to a good start, then I found out who I'm sending it too and the level of work they can make. Not gonna be easy to make something to their level.


----------



## RGtools

I finally started work on mine this evening. Had to tweak the panel blade slot a bit for my needs. Nothing I could not handle with an auger bit file and my saw vise.

I have decided that the wood I am working with right now might be my least favorite to work with…smells awful, dulls tools fast, screams when you handplane it, and will slice the crap out or your hand if you get a sliver. When your done it shimmers as though it loved you the whole time.

I had a blast.


----------



## Boatman53

I think one needs to keep in mind that everyone has different skill levels. That is what makes it fun. What matters is that you make your best effort, 'cause that is all the person making yours is doing. Some will be better made others. That is part of the learning curve. I signed up to push myself and try out some metal working. I just acquired a milling machine and needed an excuse to jump in and run it. I might need all the time allotted to end up with the new skills needed to make one (ok a couple) that I'm happy with. All I'm expecting is a gauge that in all probability will be different than what I'm making so it will be useful on different tasks than what I make for myself. 
Don't panic, have fun, stretch, learn and don't forget to ask for help if you seem stumped.
Jim


----------



## wormil

I started one from padauk but realized it was too small for my liking and tossed it in the scrap bin. Then moved on to giving my planes some attention, they were way overdue for a tune up. One little block plane that I had never tuned and a smoother that was last tuned about 15 years ago. Last is a transitional jointer plane that I bought a few months back and the sole had some bad twist, still working on that one. This weekend I have to finish a wood plane I'm building then I'll get back to work on a marking gauge.


----------



## lysdexic

Well, I am panicking!

Seriously, I have no clue what I am going to do. But I signed up for the same reason Jim did - to push myself. If mean really, if Shane can do it!


----------



## BrandonW

if Shane can do it!

My thoughts exactly. ;-)


----------



## superdav721

Oh that was funny.


----------



## donwilwol

I've seen some of the throw a ways posted. I just hope mine isn't a disappointment. It was made with all scraps from the shop. It was nice enough that I wanted to keep it, but then I have low expectations.


----------



## superdav721

I want my to function properly in ONE hand. If I get that right I'll be happy.
We all have doubts. I am my own works worst enemy.


----------



## terryR

Yeah, I'd like a one handed gauge, too…cannot seem to adjust the tool if it has a brass thumbscrew with one hand. But, the brass is so pretty! 

Just for a teaser…I'm working purpleheart, walnut, cherry, and beech. No, not all on the same piece! I still plan to make several. Heck, the little cherry gauge I first made is a daily user now, since it's smaller and fits on small projects better than my store bought Marples! I can def see a reason for cheap, quick marking gauges…they work…and can be replaced as needed.

These swaps are great! The only down side I can see, is lost sales from the online vendors that are selling gauges! But, I bet McMaster-Carr is getting a LOT of orders for little brass thingys.


----------



## JayT

I'm in the same boat as most of you, this was a chance to push a little in a different direction. I've made a couple practice gauges (one with a wheel and one with a blade) that are good enough for shop use, but not for gifting, and am now working on several more. Besides the swap, I plan to give some away to friends and as thank you's to woodworkers that come in and do demos at the store I work for. The only wood that has been purchased specifically for the swap was a small stick of curly bubinga, all the rest is scraps.

Everything besides the wood has been purchased at the local hardware store. Of course, it helps to be the buyer for those departments and know what is available.


----------



## ShaneA

Dang! You guys are killing me. The sad parts is…it's true lol. And remember, just because I signed up doesn't mean I can actually make one. I am still trying to figure out what fiddly bits I need to cobble something together. I will probably be near the $100 limit by the time I get stuff to make a handful. Plus I see an extra 96 brass machine screws in my future : (


----------



## DanKrager

I made this marking tool from a discarded line printer paper feed tractor. I took the rubber track and wheels out and sharpened the washer for a marker. Can't find these big markers anywhere! One handed operation too!


















Aren't you glad I'm not in the marker swap? 
DanK


----------



## wormil

We still have 2 months folks so no need to be in a hurry.


----------



## Airframer

I just finished ver. 1 of my gauge. I still have a couple more designs I want to try out before deciding on a winner. I was able to get a few very nice test marks out of this one ;-)


----------



## jordanp

Im about done just have to make time to run across town for some hardware.


----------



## superdav721

I have been at it half the day.
Tiger maple and zebra wood.


----------



## superdav721

Not that I am marking gauge poor.
I might have a problem.


----------



## waho6o9

Good stuff Super Dave


----------



## Timbo

Dave, Tiger maple and zebra wood…Did you have to go there? 

I will be in the shop now working (humbly) on my cherry wood and looking around for something Oh, and you do have a marking gauge problem.

Marking gauge inspiration for today:


----------



## RGtools

I have only managed to go backwards today.

*Question* for this esteemed group. How in Zeus's electronic butt-hole does one get a brass insert nut into purpleheart and have it go in straight?

I might have screwed up a touch today. OK I ruined 3 brass insert nuts, one chunk of purpleheart a piece of brass meant to be a wear-plate, 3 or 4 scroll saw blades, and I dulled just about everything I touched.


----------



## OnlyJustME

You're doing it backwards. you need to put the purple heart onto the brass nut straight. 
sorry you're having so much trouble. I have not the experience to advise. Sounds like when you do get it straightened out it will be a fine looking gauge.


----------



## ShaneA

Ryan can you drive it by hand somehow chucked in your drill press?


----------



## Boatman53

RG I haven't tried it but here is my take on you're problem. The Purpleheart is really hard so drill the pilot hole slightly oversized. I use a bolt with locked nuts to insert the threaded inserts. If you cut off the bolt head you can chuck it in the drill press (if you have one) turn the chuck by hand and use the down pressure from the press to install the insert. Don't use a screw driver, I've never had any luck that way.
Jim

Shane you beat me. I think ShopNotes had a jig to do it by hand. I'll see if I can find it. If not I'll sketch it, it was simple.
Jim


----------



## derosa

Being as hard as purpleheart maybe skip the insert and run a tap through it? I watched a video of the woodwhisperer doing that with maple yesterday, I'd assume PH can handle it as well.


----------



## superdav721

Use your drill press as the press. Put a cheep counter sink in the press and use it to push the insert in square.
~
I did do a test run in pine.
All those 6 inch scraps I just can't toss out are coming in handy.
~
You can anneal the brass and make it a lot softer.


----------



## JayT

Ryan, I would forget the insert and just tap the threads directly into the purpleheart. It is dense and strong enough to hold just fine, and I can't think of anything on a marking gauge that would be tightened so much to strip those threads. The only concession I make for tapping wood is to use a pilot drill bit one size smaller than would be used on metal.


----------



## bondogaposis

How in Zeus's electronic butt-hole does one get a brass insert nut into purpleheart and have it go in straight?

First off don't make your hole too small. You'll have to experiment a bit w/ your stock, usually about a 1/32" undersize is adequate. Then make one of these.









It's just a bolt w/ the head cut off and 2 nuts jammed together. Chuck it in your drill press put the insert on the end and lower the drill press w/o turning it on and just hand turn the drill press chuck to screw the insert into the hole. The drill press just keeps everything straight and plumb. Waxing the threads helps too.


----------



## Timbo

JayT has it, tap the wood, run some thin super glue in the threads, let dry and chase the threads again. That is what I am doing, the threads will be just fine in this application.


----------



## Hammerthumb

RG- if you have a piece of 1/2" brass rod, drill the hole for the insert this size and then score the sides of the brass rod (this will allow room for the adhesive) about 3/4 of the length that you will make the insert. I use urethane adhesive as I did not have good luck with epoxy. Insert the brass rod to the depth you want, wait for the glue to dry and then saw off the excess rod flush with the gauge body. Drill a pilot hole thru the insert after this process and then tap the threads. I like to use stock instead of a nut because of the issues you are having. The gauge I made Rick was done like this the length of the insert was a little more than 3/8" after I cut it flush with the body. All drilling was done on the drill press with jigs to keep everything straight. Just a tip. Don't know if this will work for the style of gauge your making.


----------



## waho6o9

That's an interesting way of tapping a thread Hammerthumb, thanks for 
the friendly advice.


----------



## Tugboater78

Gonna have to try to make something when i get home lofl


----------



## donwilwol

With wood that hard, why use an insert? Just tap the wood.


----------



## terryR

You guys never cease to amaze me! I was gonna ask this morning about a brass insert in purpleheart…

Thanks for the answers, I think I will just tap the wood…

This purpleheart I have is dry and brittle…cannot be planed even with Dan sharp irons. Back to sandpaper…


----------



## RGtools

Thank you all for the advice.


----------



## superdav721

Done! all it needs is finish.
Hint
Japanese style
Its a Tiger and Zebra fighting over a Cherry.


----------



## Derec

I just want to say sorry for dropping the ball on the last swap.

I had some issues that I had to take care of and I let time get away from me, before I knew the deadline came and went.

I have apologized to Andrew and sent him the tools I made.

If you would allow me, I would like the opportunity to participate in future swaps so that I may learn and improve my woodworking skills and redeem myself.

But I will understand if you don't.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Derec, the sign up deadline has passed and the names have been drawn. you can play along and still make one or 2 or 3 or more as some people do and some one might swap an extra one with ya.


----------



## Derec

I will do that!


----------



## terryR

I tried some new stuff today…brass insert in the end of a walnut dowel…not too hard. Made a brass washer…came out like crap. Here's the result of practice…










Rod is walnut turned on the lathe, fence is Osage, just drilled and tapped to accept the black steel thumbscrew. Blade was stolen from a cheap rolling fabric cutter. A real cutter would make this tool a user. I'll try a little harder on the washer while I wait for Lee Valley to ship a cutter.


----------



## superdav721

Looks good to me.


----------



## DaddyZ

I haven't even started yet - Where to begin ???

At the Beginning, I never will forgive that Dr..


----------



## jap

I just finished my prototype, will post pictures of it soon.


----------



## Mosquito

I need to get rollin' on this… I have an idea of what I want to do, but I'm not sure if I'll be able to pull it off lol


----------



## ChuckC

I got started on mine last weekend. I think I have the general design down but I'm still trying to figure out how to hold the blade in? Two common approaches are a set screw or wedge, I'm just not sure which one I'll do?

The person I am making this for has some nice projects on his project page so the pressure is on!


----------



## jordanp

*RGtools* I was working with Cocobolo and Tzalam, both of which are pretty hard and I just Tapped it.
Put a little past wax on the screw and work it in so the threading action is nice and smooth and not wearing down the threads.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I have yet to start on mine yet. The only drawing I have is in my head. Need to get a can opener to get it out.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Use a bung hole reamer it works better Hammer


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa! OJM…That sounds serious.


----------



## OnlyJustME

this one drills the hole and reams it. (I'm sure there are some jokes to insert about ex-wives and such but i'll leave that up to you)


----------



## Hammerthumb

Which orifice??


----------



## OnlyJustME

Well the Egyptians used the nasal passage but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Hammerthumb




----------



## ChuckC

^^ I'm glad I'm not Egyptian…

So, I know it's optional to divulge to the recipient your identity but who's going to and who's not??


----------



## CL810

Just wanted to let everyone who participated in the last swap know that Derec made everything right. I received the marking guage and awl from Derec today. (Reference post #412 above.) I've communicated with Mauricio and ShaneA and everything has been put right. Thanks Derec!


----------



## BrandonW

Chuck, no one is going to stop you from contacting your recipient, but where's the mystery in that? You can always contact them anonymously through Elfster.


----------



## ChuckC

I wasn't suggesting that I was, I was just curious if anyone was??


----------



## Airframer

Putting the finishing touches on candidate 1 of 3 today. I have 3 designs I want to try out before deciding on a winner.. or possibly send all of them lol… ya never know..


----------



## jap

Here's my prototype from salvaged parts. It's made from ipe. 3" long. It's small, but large enough for most work.








Problems:
The knob is too large.
The cut-out slot in the blade is not even, next one i will use high-carbon steel so i can use a drill bit to remove most of the waste.
The arm slides a little to easily.
I need a better way of cutting the slot in the arm, because I don't have a small enough router bit. I used the drill press and a chisel, but my next one will have a narrower slot so the chisels thickness will keep it from fitting. 
Nevertheless, it's good enough as a user for my shop.


----------



## BrandonW

Nice, jap. That is freaking small!

Chuck, I'm sorry, I meant for my comments to be a little more generic sounding, not directed at you.


----------



## mochoa

Thats pretty cool Jap! I like the size, I bet it will work for most mortise marking.


----------



## mochoa

Jap you know what you could do. Instead of trying to drill a hole through the cutter you can make a brass clamp that holds the blade. Just a little bar with a screw on either side. Just an idea.


----------



## DaddyZ

Very Cool Jap !!


----------



## CL810

Way nice Jap! Pick me! Pick me! ;-)


----------



## jap

Thanks guys,
Mauricio- I can't quite picture what you mean by a brass clamp. Do you have a picture of what you mean?


----------



## Mosquito

What I think he means is a really tiny moxon vise, essentially. Where the blade would be in the middle, and the two screws hold a flat piece against the cutter to hold it in place.


----------



## mochoa

Here you go.


----------



## ChuckC

I know, I get it 

Nice gauge Jap! The lines it made look good too!


----------



## superdav721

Love it Jap.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Very nice Jap. I actually like the size.


----------



## terryR

Nice one, Jap! What is the wood? Looks lovely…

Mauricio, where did you get that image? Can you post the link? I can't see any of the text on my lil iPad…I get the idea of the drawing, but am looking for all the hints I can find for this swap.


----------



## DonBroussard

Just a little knife-making practice. It's just a jigsaw blade with the teeth filed off, shaped on a grinder and sharpened on sandpaper. Not too shabby for my first attempt, if I may say so myself . . .


----------



## CL810

Some dovetail work with the help of LJ friends - Thanks Derec & Shane!


----------



## Derec

That is something I want to learn to do. I am wanting build a tool tote for my to give to my son, his birthday is coming up in May.


----------



## mochoa

Don, thats some sweet steel you got there. Nice work. I might need to try that.

Very nice CL!

Terry, here is the link to the Finewoodworking article. You might need an online subscription though. http://www.finewoodworking.com/how-to/qa/a-shopmade-slicing-gauge.aspx

If you dont I can send you the image file but it might be a little blurry.


----------



## wormil

I found a better pic.










Also one of our fellow LJ's made one here:


----------



## CL810

I've never used a guage with the tightening knob on the bottom. What's the advantage? Brumley's looks big time nice.


----------



## ChuckC

Derec, I just made my son a tool tote for his birthday. He turned 5 and asked for real tool for his birthday. No problem there!

How old is your son turning?


----------



## jap

terryR, the wood is ipe, a really hard,dense splintery wood.

Thanks Mauricio and Rick M. , the funny thing is that i was earlier today watching a woodwrights episode on hammer veneering where they were using the same or very similar cutting gauge.


----------



## Derec

ChuckC, I have been looking through LJ and Youtube for some tool tote designs I like. I have found a lot, now all I what I need to do is draw it up and add some of my own ideas.


----------



## BrandonW

Check out the Roy Underhill tool tote in this book:

http://www.amazon.com/W/dp/0807846120/

I've made one and really like it, even I don't have much use for it in the shop.


----------



## terryR

Hey Rick, thanks for posting that image…I can read the text even without glasses! 

Mauricio, thanks, but I keep putting off that online subscription. Sure looks like a good value, though…

Great looking dovetails, CL, love the little sliding bevel on the bench!

DonB, thanks for the inspiration with that jig saw blade…makes me wanna try one today! Hey, I broke a small HSS drill bit yesterday…hmmm…


----------



## BrandonW

So I know a few other people own the little brass planes that Harbor Freight sells. I never use them, except for the bullnose one, very rarely. I'm thinking of stripping the other two for parts, brass screws, brass plates, and possibly even the blades. Just thought I'd pass that along if anyone else is looking for cheap parts that they might already own.


----------



## ksSlim

Are they (Thumb screws) threaded Imperial or metric?


----------



## lysdexic

Brandon,

Dont own them but that is a good idea.

Off topic: why dont you use them? Do they suck?


----------



## BrandonW

I think they suck and I've never really found a use for them. I'm not planing toothpicks that often. The bullnose one is good for getting into tight corners, but usually so are chisels.

Slim, I don't know if they're imperial or metric-don't have them in front of me at the moment.


----------



## shampeon

Made a prototype out of some intense purpleheart and osage orange.









Hope my recipient is getting excited!


----------



## DaddyZ

Excellent construction there Shamp !!

Can't even see any planer or drilling marks

Is it OSHA Compliant


----------



## Hammerthumb

Wow! Nice construction. Best thing is you'll never have an accident with that thing!


----------



## RGtools

I have drawn a very nice picture of mine so far…and I have made the stem.

I have also decided to invest in some decent metalworking gear. Question: what amprage does one use to weld purpleheart?


----------



## Hammerthumb

RG - try 64. Or was that 46???


----------



## BrandonW

You can't weld purple heart, silly! You need to brazen it.


----------



## OnlyJustME

You can JB weld anything, cant you?


----------



## Airframer

Duct tape.. if it can't be fixed with duct tape and a bigger hammer it simply can't be fixed…


----------



## zwwizard

Damm Kidds, Don't know anything about bailing wire!


----------



## superdav721

You guys are a hoot!


----------



## donwilwol

bailing wire and a couple of Schlitz cans and you got yourself a new muffler system!!


----------



## Airframer

Soooo… It looks like I might be starting over now with new wood. My mom just moved into town today so she could be around to help the wife out with the inbound baby when I am away from home for work. She handed me a bag full of stuff she found in her old garage and asked if I could use any of it. She had no idea who it belonged to but she didn;t want to leave it there.

Inside that bag was an unopened grab bag of pen blanks of a variety of exotic hardwoods! Not quite gloat worthy but this is what I ended up with. I think I have the species figured out but please correct me if I am wrong (which I probably am)

From left to right.. A burl of some sort, mahogany, tiger wood and purple heart?


----------



## ksSlim

*Why buy when someone will just bring it to you.*

Can I borrow your Mom? I can wait til after the inbound infant.


----------



## Derec

I was given a small box of pen blanks a couple weeks ago from an old woodworker with some heavy lifting and close his shop, along with about as much scrap wood I could fit in my truck. I have trying to figure out what to do with them. I don't have a lathe (yet). Most are about an inch or two long and are already pre-drilled.


----------



## CL810

ksSlim -LOL!

What happened to Shamp's pic?


----------



## RGtools

The stuff next to the purpleheart looks a bit like sassafras but I suck at identifying woods I have not worked with personally.

Don was right about tapping the purpleheart by the way. I spent some time working on perfecting the pilot holes on my newly dubbed "test piece". I also played with my newest toy…a four flute HSS end mill bit, for cutting metal. Watching that eat through a mortise in this stubborn wood to leave an immaculately clean hole only strengthens my belief that this substance does NOT grow on trees.


----------



## wormil

Hard to tell from the pic but your mahogany might be rosewood.


----------



## RGtools

Plane the "mahogoany" a bit, if it smells wonderful (citrus, cinnamon and other spices you would find in a tagine) then my bet would be on Sapele.


----------



## jap

Airframer, purpleheart is hard, splintery, burns easily, dulls blades, and is hard to plane - send the purpleheart to me and I will dispose of it for you.


----------



## terryR

AF, nice score from your Mom! Looks like a pile of marking gauge beams, or tool handles to me!  Heck, glue up some purple and whatever, and have a cool fence for your marking gauge. For what it's worth, I think those blanks in the center are marblewood. Bud, you need a small lathe!  Everyone does.

I have been avoiding making pens on the lathe since it looks sooooo addictive! But, I'm pretty sure, one of these days…


----------



## terryR

Hey Ryan, didi you get a bit that looks like this end mill?










Or something rounded? I've wanted to mill a slot exactly as you described on the drill press, but don't know what sort of bit is correct…

Thanks for any help!


----------



## RGtools

^ that is almost exactly what I got, it melts purpleheart like a sharp-knife through cheesecake.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice score Airframer.

Had to look up tagine. Thanks Ryan.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Those four pieces on the left after the first two definitely look like sapele.


----------



## Airframer

Thanks guys. I am not quite sure what I am going to do with the pieces just yet. You guys are probably right about the Sapele I will have to get some shavings and smell it.

*Terry* You are right.. I do need a lathe it is just not in the budget for now. I have had a hankering to build a treadle lathe lately for some reason.. I am a glutton for punishment though ;-)


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Ryan, I'm getting a few of those guys!

AF, I know what ya mean…I want a large air compressor now, but it's just not in the budget…A shop built treadle would be sweet, but really conflict with my Oreo addition.


----------



## wormil

I was all set to build a treadle lathe but then happened across a sweet deal on a vintage lathe.


----------



## Boatman53

Terry… Be aware useing a drill press for milling doesn't always work. It depends on how the chuck is attached to the quill. If it is press fit on a taper like mine the sideways thrust makes the chuck fall off. DAMHIKT. At least in my case it wasn't dangerous, the chuck stopped spinning immediately while the quill carried on. Of course my drill press is from the 50's I guess, perhaps the newer chucks are set up differently.
Jim


----------



## donwilwol

I tried milling metal on my drill press. I just couldn't make it work. I've not tried milling wood.

Jim, I haven't had it apart, but I'm pretty sure my new Rigid drill press is made the same. I did turn a plane knob on it before I got my lathe, but it was a bit of a pain. It worked, just not very well.


----------



## RGtools

^Don, it works pretty well. The only thing is, I would like to have a bigger mill-vise, I am pretty sure I will find an application or two where this kind of precision will be handy.


----------



## donwilwol

*RG*, I've been eye balling those for a while.


----------



## terryR

Thanks for the heads up, Jim! I have a cheapo drill press, pretty sure the chuck is a Jacobs33 in a MT2, and I'm pretty sure I've seen a little set screw helping to hold it in place. Probably just strong enough to fight the pull of gravity and not lateral forces on the chuck. I've read several places that using a sanding drum in the drill press can be bad for the tool since it wasn't designed for lateral forces at all…just spin, and move up and down.

That disclaimer being said…

I've actually milled a ton of wood on the drill press…little pieces intended for flint knife handles, and a few dados for frames or boxes. It works like crap! I've broken so many small drill bits, too! Oh, what I'd give for a mill/drill…about $1200!  I hate to admit it, but I'm very close to a router purchase now…gonna blame it on the marking gauge swap, though!


----------



## mochoa

Rick, I have an old vintage lathe now but I still want a treadle lathe!

Ive tried using router bits in my cheap aas drill press, it didnt go so well.


----------



## terryR

LOL. Mauricio, I've even tried router bits in a hand held drill which was clamped to the table…once.

Now, that precision drill press vise that Ryan posted looks like a handy tool for milling!


----------



## GMatheson

Just an early pine prototype.










Needed to see it full scale to know how it felt in the hand.










Fits my hand great. Just hope my recipient has the same size mitt.


----------



## jap

Someone should try making this. 








http://jtsgblog.blogspot.ca/2013/04/


----------



## DanKrager

You that are hot for a router mill could build your own. Those of us who have tried standard Bridgeports for miliing wood find them WAY to slow, cumbersome, and heavy enough to punch a hole in your 4" concrete floor!

I've ordered plans and kit from Mark Sternberg (Mark55 here on LJ). They haven't come yet, but I'm pretty excited about it. He's got a web site up to show it off…
http://routermillwoodworks.weebly.com/
DanK


----------



## DanKrager

TerryR, I've never seen a 33MT with a set screw. They are basically incompatible. If there is a set screw, the shaft is straight with a milled flat. That would be OK for sanding drums and sideways pressure.

Edit: ...no set screw in ANY MT. It "screws" them up! pun intended. 
DanK


----------



## RGtools

That could a a forum topic all to it's own *Dan*. That really does give you an idea of what can be done with some time and determination.

Tempting. While looking for mills I found a guy selling his entire machine shop for $43,000. a few questions ran through my mind. 
How best does one slip that purchase by the Mrs?
And where can I get 43k quickly without getting shot at?

*Back to the gauge, I can't wait to play tonight. Any advice on drilling a tapping endgrain purblheart (1/4 20 thread screw to hold down blade)?*


----------



## DanKrager

DonW,
If you could find a SuperShop, (not Shopsmith) near you (for $500-1800) , they have the basic strength and setup to do metal work. They use R-8 collets to hold tooling. All you need then is an angle plate ($75) and an X-Y table ($150) and a vise ($50 for a good one). I've seen that setup used to mill automobile heads, so it can be accurate! You won't touch a Bridgeport for that kind of money. And you can move the SuperShop without a fork lift. 
DanK
'


----------



## Boatman53

Since we're talking about mills….. This is the little bench top mill I picked up just after Christmas. Cute little bugger and just right for most of my needs. Found it on another forums for sale page. I committed 6 minuets after he posted and a line formed quickly behind me.









Jim


----------



## donwilwol

I'm a little jealous Jim!!


----------



## Boatman53

The best part was I didn't even know these small ones existed till I saw it advertised. The guy I bought it from had basically just finished the rehab on it and someone gave him a Bridgeport (his cost was the moving) so this one had to go. And I was happy to be first in line.
Jim


----------



## OnlyJustME

Sweet machine there Jim. Definite envy here.


----------



## DanKrager

Jim, I've never seen one like that! Nice score!
DanK


----------



## ChuckC

Here's a prototype. It's just some pine and I still need a knob to lock the arm. The track is slightly wider than the bearings so the arm doesn't lock but still tracks straight and smooth.


----------



## DonBroussard

Very cool design, ChuckC. I really like the wedge holding the knife.


----------



## Airframer

You guys and your "prototypes" are killing me! If those are the toss aways I have some serious work to do. I was feeling good about mine until now….


----------



## Quaternion

Yeah I'm in big trouble here. (Not really - I'm sure it will be fine. But damn you guys are doing some fine work.)

I'm still playing with ideas, not much shop time until school is out (I'm a professor…) but last classes are Monday and finals the rest of the week, then I'm free!


----------



## Tugboater78

Keep the ideas coming, i didnt join swap but i need/want to attempt to make one, and really cant think of a good way to make it, but getting ideas!


----------



## donwilwol

This is why I put mine in a box and mailed it. I hope it's good enough.


----------



## fatandy2003

Alright Don. I don't know if I am supposed to do this, but I want to put your mind at ease. Today has been a very special day for me. First, at midnight 30, my wife gave birth to a healthy baby boy (our second child). AND THEN, as if the day could not get better, when I went home to pick up our daughter from the sitter, I had a box from Don W in the mail. In it there was a beautiful maple and bloodwood marking gauge, decorated with solid brass and the unmistakable letters "D W' stamped into the top. I cannot wait to use my first Don W tool in the shop. And the best part of the whole story is that the son that was born today (and of course my baby girl… if she wants  ) will be taught how to use this beautiful tool and will eventually become a second generation "D W" tool owner.

Thank you for an excellent tool; and thank you LJ members for being generous enough to spend time and money to send to complete strangers. Mine will be in the mail soon!

To be clear: I do not think I broke the rules of the swap in this post because I won't haven't posted pictures of the tool I received until 30 June ;-)


----------



## BrandonW

Andy, thanks for sharing that story! Congrats to you!


----------



## terryR

DanK, you are coreect, sir. No MT 2 as I thought, just a straight shaft. So, I can keep abusing it now? 

Love the small mill, Jim! Looks like a great size to me…


----------



## waho6o9

Fantastic news Andy, wow what a day!


----------



## mochoa

Congrats Andy!


----------



## ChuckC

Congratulations Andy!

One of the issues I have to work out in the prototype is how I'm mounting the blade. When I put the wedge in the blades ends up tilting. It doesn't remain parallel to the face of the body?? The mortise it sits in is square, I'm guessing I'll have to angle one of the walls to match the angle in the wedge??


----------



## chrisstef

Happy day Andy, congrats!


----------



## jordanp

Congrats x2 Andy!


----------



## donwilwol

Andy, that's so cool. Congrat's. Best wishes to the whole family.

Chuck. The wall of the opening that excepts the slant on the wedge, should be slanted with the wedge. Otherwise all of the force will be at the top and allow the knife to slant. If anything, you want the wedge tighter on the bottom, but ever so slightly.


----------



## ksSlim

Andy, you're one lucky guy, a new Son and a new tool that arrived in the same 24 hrs.
Congrats on the boy and the Don W gauge. You're one blessed man.


----------



## superdav721

Grats on the baby!


----------



## Derec

Glad to hear that your 9 month project is healthy and ok!


----------



## Tugboater78

Thats a good set of memories to cherish Andy!


----------



## ChuckC

Don W, thank you for the advice. I will do that.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Congrats Andy. A wonderful night to remember all around.


----------



## RaggedKerf

Congratulations Andy, awesome news!


----------



## fatandy2003

Thanks guys. Didn't mean to hijack the thread, just wanted to share a "life/tool gloat"  And to let everyone know that Don W is being modest… his tools are top rate even if they are made from his scrap pile!!


----------



## superdav721

Thats not hijacking. Its a new woodworker in the making.


----------



## DanKrager

Smiles all around, Andy. Life is short…good to see you cherishing it!
DanK


----------



## Wally331

Heres my prototype for the swap. I could use some work on my mortices for sure. Thoughts?


















The body is all pine, I'll switch to walnut or padauk for the swap though  And the screw is a 3/8 inch bolt sunk into a piece of wood trapped in some copper plumbing pipe.


----------



## donwilwol

Wally, it looks pretty good to me. Its a marking gauge, so the mortise only needs to be reasonably close, its not the mortise that holds the beam, its the screw. I made the same type of set screw for my infill but scored it a few times around to help tightening.










Just be careful, its easy to cut to deep with copper pipe. I've made some smooth ones but my fingers slip and I wind up tightening with pliers.

Also, what holds the pin? Are you adding a screw for that as well?


----------



## Wally331

Well Don, I actually got the idea from you. Thanks  I do realize that the beam doesn't have to be square to the face, but for aesthetics I would prefer if it is pretty close. For the pin, I'll actually be switching to a cutter, I just didn't want to make one for this testing piece.


----------



## RGtools

Wally. Try a brass shoe to distribute pressure from the screw.

It really helps. Also if you can manage to get some sort of round or angle on the bottom of the stem the screw pressure will force the stem into alignment (this makes the mortice harder).

Finished mine enough that I am not freaked out at this point. Need to test drive it to get any kinks worked out. What finish would work best to seal off that horrible smell of purpleheart?


----------



## Hammerthumb

RG - I use blonde shellac to seal purpleheart. You can use anthing after that. On a tool, I prefer to just wax it.


----------



## RGtools

^ sounds good to me. Thanks so much.


----------



## terryR

Ryan, I haven't noticed the awful smell from purpleheart…although I used Howard's Orange Oil for a finish. Smells kinda like oranges…got it at HomeD…mixture of oil and wax. I love the stuff!

Here's a little sweetheart I won off kneeBay for change…no. 61…



















...trying to keep my gift marking gauge simple and functional. Plus, I just can't pass up a SW that needs a better home!


----------



## RGtools

I love th wooden pressure screw. I need to try to make one that way at some point.


----------



## mochoa

Hmmm, a wooden screw can be made by making a tap and die by simply cutting grooves in a steel nut and bolt…. it eliminates the need for a clamp pad between a metal screw and wooden beam.


----------



## Mosquito

I do have a 3/4" tap and die set for wood dowels… but it isn't tuned and working at the moment


----------



## superdav721

Check this one out.
http://toolerable.blogspot.com/2013/05/a-brilliant-gift.html?showComment=1368040932446#c6454217593811447432


----------



## DaddyZ

I got one done !!! now to get it shipped !!!

I wish I had made (2) at the same time, I kind of like the one I made…..


----------



## mochoa

Dave is a really cool gauge, the geometry looks like it would be fun to make.

Way to go Pat! Post. A pic!... Jk


----------



## Airframer

Well, I dove into this head first today. I need to get this finished up pretty quickly due to the pending birth of our son. I figure if I don't get it finished before then it will be difficult if not impossible to guarantee completion by the deadline afterwards.

It was a day of challenges. You know one of those kind of days where everything you do ends up going wrong. After stepping back and rethinking what I was doing I tried again and this time things started working out finally. I have to say this thing is looking pretty nice! I hope to have it finished and in the mail sometime next week 

I will say…. this build has shown me just how badly I NEED TO FINISH MY WORKBENCH!!!!!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

@DaddyZ-I plan on making three, the best of which is going to the swap. One for me and another for gifting or whatever.


----------



## RGtools

I have not test driven mine too much yet (it works, but I need to know how it feels). It looks kind of rough right now, but I like my tools that way. Not sure if my recipient will agree with the sentiment, so I think I may have some prettification to do.


----------



## bondogaposis

Mine's getting close to be being ready to ship.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Prettification can be a deceptively difficult task.


----------



## BrandonW

Oh just paint it! Amirite, Smitty?


----------



## Airframer

"Prettification can be a deceptively difficult task."

Amen! That is what I was doing yesterday when I almost had to start over from scratch! Today is all about applying finish so the light at the end of the tunnel is finally visable.


----------



## JayT

I've got the gauges made-six of them, for the swap, keeping one or two (at least until someone sends me one that will probably be way better than what I made) and the others will be gifts. Now am just finishing up blades-trying three different ideas to see which I like the best. Should be mailing out for the swap either tomorrow or sometime next week, depending on shop time.


----------



## Mosquito

my goodness, I need to get workin'... I feel like I'm way behind already. I have an idea of what I'm going to do in my head, but that's about all the more I've been able to get done so far


----------



## ChuckC

I am getting close to finishing mine too. I still have to work out a locking screw, knob, something….


----------



## RGtools

What irritates me is I am at a stage that I could bring the gauge to work and mess around with it on my lunch break, but I keep forgeting to do so. Silly me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Load up the workmate, put on the trench coat and make it so.


----------



## Boatman53

I'm with you Mos…. I've must have built six or seven by now all perfect and all in my head. I'm not even going to have much time to do more than a test cut or two with the milling machine till after Memorial Day. Dang pond closed early this year and all the little boats I take care of (and the owners) want to be sailing on the big weekend.
Jim


----------



## BrandonW

Load up the workmate, put on the trench coat and make it so.

Yes! We need another Ryan in the trench coat video.


----------



## ShaneA

+2 on the trench coat!


----------



## RGtools

I will use the bents next time, you get a bigger better bench that way.

I just aquired a pretty cool coat (by cool, I mean 100+ years old and the best built thing I have ever worn). I sense another random video post coming.


----------



## donwilwol

Cool….can't wait


----------



## mochoa

Man you guys are on the ball. How much more time do I have to procrastinate?


----------



## Airframer

Mauricio your good… you have till June 30th to get it in the mail. PLENTY of time to procrastinate ;-)

On another note.. I think we need a "Shop Made Tools of Your Dreams" thread in here. I have been googling (dangerous I know) and there are so many bad ass tools out there that can be made in your shops. I think eventually I would like to build up an entire chest of them (after the bench is done.. after the bench is done *mumbling under my breath).

Does one of these topics already exist somewhere in here?


----------



## mochoa

Oh good, thanks, thats a relief! I feel like I just finished that knife….

Eric, I know how you feel. I got a couple of projects in during my bench build, you have to break things up on those large projects.

I had to make an effort to push through and finish it. It doesn't help that I got all complicated with splayed legs and home made wooden screws and shiit.

Now I have a backlog of stuff I want to make that I have been putting off. The creative juices are overflowing, not enough time in the day to get it all done.

Now my HOA is bugging about my landscaping so there goes this weekend….

I like the idea of a shop made tool thread, I'd love to have all wooden planes that I made.


----------



## Airframer

Well, like we need another "Of Your Dreams" topic but I started one anyway 

Shop Made Tools of Your Dreams

Now back to your regularly scheduled program….


----------



## BrandonW

Mauricio your good… you have till June 30th to get it in the mail. PLENTY of time to procrastinate ;-)

I just have a minor clarification because this was an issue in the last swap as well. The item should be in your recipients hands by June 30th, that is, you have to mail it before then.


----------



## Airframer

Wow! Thanks for the clarification Brandon! I misunderstood the directions. Hopefully I can get mine finished up this weekend and mail it off next week.


----------



## ShaneA

Dang Mauricio…get the rules straight!

Guess I need to buy the parts, and get tinkering. I barely even have an idea.


----------



## Boatman53

It seems I'm in good company. All I had was about a 1/2 an hour before I had to leave the shop today. Started to set up the vise on the milling machine. 
Jim


----------



## BrandonW

It's still a lot of time! Eric, I'm just trying to be clear, because in the last swap I read somewhere that it was supposed to be mailed by a certain date, but it ended up being the due date and so mine was a day late. Probably not that big of a deal.

I have the design down, but I haven't actually started constructing mine yet. It's going to someone whom I really respect and want to do a great job. Like others have said, I'm making more than one (two actually) so I can keep one for myself.


----------



## Mosquito

My original sender is over a month late and counting, so I think you were fine with a day, Brandon 

Now that I've completed the leg vise on my bench, I can move on to other things like this now


----------



## GMatheson

I got most of the woodwork done on my gauge. Brought the blade to work with me to use their grinders and the thumbscrew has been ordered and should be in my hands Monday. I should be done pretty soon then I can start a second one. I'm also planning to make myself a Lacewood panel gauge eventually (got all the needed pieces out of my scrap bin)


----------



## wormil

Spent about an hour or so working on a new prototype, I think it's going to be a winner. I have my thumbscrew, just need to glue up the wood and make an iron.


----------



## waho6o9

I'm batching out 4 of them on this run and I'll pick the best to send

to my recipient. I've got a nice piece of off fall, marked off into 4 sections

with 4 mortises pretty much done to the acceptable level, not perfect,

but not too shabby either.


----------



## RGtools

I sat down and made mine pretty as I am willing to make a tool. Mineral Oil seems to ave knocked the stank of of it. Now I just need to put in in a box and send it off.


----------



## JayT

Done and sent!


----------



## DonBroussard

I made a prototype earlier, and I've already made the marking knife from a jig saw blade, but my marking gauge bodies began the conversion from fantasy to reality this afternoon with some glue-ups. So far, so good.


----------



## ShaneA

All you non procrastinators have forced me to buy all the little bits I "think I need". Better develop a prototype before June 30th I suppose.


----------



## Airframer

Got the finish applied today. Just need to give it some wax tomorrow and it should be ready to ship next week  I'm happy enough with it to want to keep it so I hope the recipient likes it as well. Kinda nervous about that part…


----------



## superdav721

Airframer when I found out who I drew I wanted to go swallow a beach ball.


----------



## shelly_b

Mine is in the finishing stage! I have been putting finish on it for the last few days. I have REALLY enjoyed this! I have been able to try a lot of new techniques I have never done before. I have never made a blade, done inlay…or maybe it's just called laminating since the wood goes all the way through, I am using my Bush Oil for the first time, and I have never made a marking gauge! It's turned out pretty well so far. This project has made me realize I want a mortise machine lol. Has anyone used Bush Oil before? I am trying to build up the coats but don't feel like the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th look much different than the first.


----------



## OnlyJustME

i don't know what brush oil is.


----------



## shelly_b

One more question, do any of you know how to tarnish brass? I have heard vinegar, but my "brass" thumb screw has been sitting in vinegar for hours with no changes. Maybe it's not really brass:/ So far that is the only thing I'm not happy with. I really wanted the fancy thumb screw from rockler, but the shipping was outrageous for an item that wouldn't cost more than a postage stamp to ship and I was afraid it wouldn't be here on time, so I ordered a few from amazon prime and got them in 2 days


----------



## shelly_b

Bush Oil is a brand of finishing oil. I believe the guy that made it had the last name Bush. I got a like 2hr DVD about how to use it. I watched most of it…but can't seem to build up a finish. I guess I'll keep trying!


----------



## ksSlim

shelly-b--try egg yolk to tarnish no ferrous materials.

the sulfur content does the trick. Jewelers supply stores sell a more expensive product to do the same stuff.

lemon juice and salt to remove tarnish.


----------



## shelly_b

Thanks ksSlim I'll give that a try. I have 10, so I'm not worried about ruining one and running out lol. I even tried battery acid, but it didn't work either.


----------



## donwilwol

Shelly, I use brush oil a lot. I Use it just like BLO. (its blo based). It dries a little quicker than blo but doesn't seem to build up much faster. I'll often mix a few coats of blo in, and to be honest, never really seen much of a difference.

Just like blo, it also depends on the type of wood. Like I don't care for it on maple, but love it on cherry, etc.


----------



## shelly_b

Thanks I am using it on sapele…I will try a few more coats, then send it out!


----------



## shelly_b

This is my first swap. Do we find out who our sender was?


----------



## Mosquito

You do once you get it in the mail from them  Or once it gets posted here, usually


----------



## shelly_b

ok, thanks


----------



## OnlyJustME

How often are you putting it on or how long do you let it dry before re-applying?


----------



## BrandonW

Shelley, they'll often figure it out from the return address on the envelope, or a note in the package. It's just mainly a secret until they receive it. It sounds like a lot of people are making good progress. I started on mine, but I need to order some thumb screws from Mcmaster Carr.


----------



## CL810

…. "when I found out who I drew I wanted to go swallow a beach ball."

Ditto that! But I like that it makes me focus and dial it up. Definitely a motivator.


----------



## shelly_b

Thanks Brandon OnlyJustME-I'm putting it on every 12-24hrs, depending on what else is going on in my life lol. The DVD said to wait 12-14hrs. I might let the next coat sit for 30min before I wipe, unlike I have been doing which was wipe right after I applied it like it said to.


----------



## shampeon

Quarter-sawn wenge preview:


----------



## Timbo

After a week of back and forth over the type of blade I settled on an xacto blade (easily replaced). The marking gauge is sanded and the BLO is drying. 

@ Shelly, I have used the bush oil also and have switched to making it. This allows you to make only what you need and you can add more varnish to build the finish faster.


----------



## donwilwol

Shelly, I haven't tried it, but I can image you can mix a little more poly or shellac with it to get faster results.


----------



## Derec

My new bench dog!

Just picked him up from the pound Friday!

Not amused to be on the the bench.










Just wanted to show him off and say Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## superdav721

Cl its so bad I made a little extra.
Nice wenge.


----------



## DonBroussard

@shelly_b-Re: identity of your sender: I just read the postings here and rule out the ones that give hints. For instance, if the maker inidcates that they are intimidated by the recipient, I just rule them out as my sender. I think I have it narrowed my maker down to about 30 participants!

All-Like others have posted here, I am motivated by this swap to do my best so my recipient is happy with the quality of my product. I made a little more progress today and am learning some new skills.


----------



## shelly_b

lol Don, I know, I did the same thing! Thanks Don and Tim! Good ideas


----------



## shelly_b

ps. if my sender would like to put a comment indicating they are intimidated just to make me feel good that would be ok


----------



## mochoa

Ha, all this time I thought it was called B*r*ush oil. Turns out its called Bush Oil.


----------



## JayT

I'm with you, Don. Whoever drew my name is definitely not posting that they are intimidated or having to step up their game. Then eliminate DonW, since he had to be an overachiever and blow the procrastination curve and it greatly reduces who could be my sender.


----------



## terryR

Yeah, what's up with DonW blowing away the procratination curve? Makes me feel like a slacker.  Can we have rules next time on how EARLY a gift can be mailed?

No intimidation here…Elfster paired me with myself! I'm certain I can pull off a tool good enough to make me happy!

LOL.


----------



## BrandonW

Terry, I like the idea of limiting how early one could send the gift out to make the procrastinators feel better!

Also, I hope you're joking about your pairing! You actually do have a recipient, who is not yourself. PM me if you have questions.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Brandon! Just kidding, of course. 

For the mallet swap, I didn't get to enjoy having a secret santa…now I like it! But, it's also pretty cool to be able to view the entire swap list and chuckle over some of the pairings.


----------



## BrandonW

I thought you were joking, but I have heard a number of complaints about Elfster, so I had to double check. 

Like you said, there is a little bit of chuckling knowing who's been paired up with whom, but I can't wait to pass the baton on to someone else for the next swap.


----------



## ShaneA

I will second the "Early Limit" on sending the items. I mean, Don had his sent out 10 minutes after the draw, WTF? talk about an overachiever, making the slackers among us look bad. Heck, I hope to have the parts by late this week. I will probably be right down to the wire.


----------



## donwilwol

You know Mauricio, I've got a can and have been calling it B*r*ush oil too.

Did the rest of you guys have a hard week end? To tired from all the procrastinations? Do you need Al to give you a Hug?


----------



## BrandonW




----------



## chrisstef

I believe that the bear is facing the wrong direction to be an exact depiction of Al. Just sayin.


----------



## bondogaposis

Done and shipped today.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ +66 to what stef said


----------



## Gatorjim

I am figuring June 15th as my mail by date. So far all I have accomplished is making my scrap pile bigger. Technically since I am using wood from the scrap pile I am not changing the size of it jut the size of some of the pieces.


----------



## OnlyJustME

I just got started on mine today. At least i think i got the design down. Only so many ways to skin a cat i suppose. Well, and make it look good.


----------



## Mosquito

I don't imagine a skinned cat would look good no matter how well it's done…


----------



## OnlyJustME

Restaurant down the street makes it look reeeeaaaaalllll good.


----------



## shampeon

Got my package today, and am extremely happy. Can't wait to post the pics. Kudos to the sender.


----------



## terryR

Here's another cool design option from Veritas…only 4.5" long…










I've made 2 nice gauges…nearly completed…but which to give away? decisions…decisions…


----------



## OnlyJustME

Well there goes my design. back to square one. thanks Terry. lol


----------



## terryR

Sorry, OJM. I feel strong with the Force today…guess I picked up your vibes…you must be my Santa? 

Seriously, the Veritas is only $20. You could sand off their name, or turn wooden fences for use on their steel rod, and still have a great gift!


----------



## ShaneA

Now you are thinking Terry. That is what I should have done. Or maybe, will do once mine goes down in flames. I always feel a bit of pitty for my recipient on these swaps. I could set the craft back 10 years with this swap.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ Hahah… so full of sh!t.

You have posted your projects for all to see, no one is falling for the incompetent act.


----------



## BrandonW

You've been called out, Shane! You gotta deliver now.


----------



## jap

Am i allowed to send my gauge with assembly required?

I'll do some work before i send it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ I believe Lysdexic alluded to sending his mallet in similar fashion. You are in good company.


----------



## BrandonW

Good memory, Tony. Here was my response on that thread:

http://lumberjocks.com/replies/548258


----------



## AnthonyReed

I don't mean to embarrass you Brandon but i think your "W" fell off.


----------



## BrandonW

I was wondering if anyone would notice. ;-)


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah? What is up with that Brandon. I am too easily confused. Is to throw the feds off?


----------



## BrandonW

I just thought we were all friends here, you know, first name basis and what not. Right, Shanea?

Oh and don't tell the feds I'm on here.


----------



## ShaneA

You are probably right Brandon. When I signed up, there was already someone that was using Shane. So I was unsure if there could be duplicates. So I threw a middle initial on it. But, now I know there can be duplicates. There are a few that throw me off from time to time though.

The worst one was when there were two Dans. The other has changed his name several times, I think it is Dan'um Style now. But, I would read the tag lines and wonder what Dan "collector of hand planes" was doing in the OT area so much?

Oh, and who can forget that Scotty B guy? What ever happened to him? : )


----------



## AnthonyReed

I believe B Yo got booted from his ISP for downloading copyrighted material. File name was something-BUKKAKE. I could be mistaken though.


----------



## RGtools

In the mail. Now I can freak out over whether or not it will be well received.


----------



## ShaneA

LOL Tony, that was a good one.


----------



## superdav721

I have been procrastinating on sending mine. Dang that was a lot of syllables.
I am skerd of the same RG.


----------



## DonBroussard

I am hoping that I get my marking gauge before June 15 so I can repackage and resend it to my recipient on time. Just kidding of course. Making good progress. My target is to get it in the mail by mid-June.

Question: Are the makers putting some sort of maker's mark on the tool? I might do that, depending on how well mine comes out. If it looks like crap, I might attribute its creation to another participant . . .


----------



## superdav721

Don I am torn on the makers mark. 
Do you guys want your tool signed?


----------



## superdav721

I would like mine signed.


----------



## donwilwol

at the request of many, I've been marking all my tools as I make them. I think it should be a requirement of the swaps.


----------



## ShaneA

Will Crayola work?


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, Shane, Shane!!


----------



## superdav721

I want you to know I have a Smitty autograph.


----------



## donwilwol

I want you to know I have a Smitty autograph.

And is it for sale?


----------



## superdav721

Oh no! He did it on a scrap piece of paper from his shop with sketches on it. I'll be a millionaire.


----------



## OnlyJustME

It wont be worth much until he dies. that's how it works with the artsy stuff.


----------



## superdav721

Oh no OJM he is MR. STANLEY


----------



## RGtools

I stamped mine very discreetly.


----------



## BrandonW

I designed mine so the whole thing is in the shape of my initials. I'm very narcissistic.


----------



## DonBroussard

@Brandon-With or without the "W"?


----------



## DaddyZ

Mine is Signed, I would like mine signed.

^ Dave, I even toyed with signing a marking knife, Couldn't figure out how to keep it looking nice with signature…..


----------



## BrandonW

It'll have the double u, most likely.

In truth, I'll probably be happy with the marking gauge, then go to sign it, and mess the whole thing up.


----------



## Mosquito

I've signed the last two swap items, so I also intend to sign this one


----------



## BrandonW

So, how have people been signing these things? Carving? Burning? Sharpie?


----------



## Mosquito

fine tip sharpie for me. Nothing else that'd work well for me.


----------



## JayT

I didn't sign mine (hangs head in shame). Wish I would have known, but don't know how or where I could have done it anyways.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Usually the way I sign mine is I find an inconspicuous place on the piece, place my left thumb at that point, and then use my right hand and a hammer to make the mark. Viola - Hammerthumb! Some people don't like the red color though.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Thats why i usually have about a month between projects.


----------



## BrandonW

Nice, Hammerthumb. I will say this, I was working on the gauge last night and cut my thumb up pretty good. No, not from a saw, plane, or chisel, but from the sharp corner of damn jatoba I was working with.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I wish I had choosen Jatoba. I picked Ipe. That %^#@* stuff makes me want to scream sometimes. First 2 are in the scrap pile, 3rd is almost finished, and the 4th has just the basic body formed. Ipe machines real well but is hell on hand tools. I gave up cutting mortises in it and completely changed the design. Should have stayed with the original design and changed species. Just wasnt gonna let that wood beat me.


----------



## terryR

Ooops…sorry HammerThumb…I tried to copy your signature yesterday mistakenly. Holding 6d nail in left hand, hammer in right hand, dropped the tiny nail just as I swung the hammer…ouch! 

I usually sign stuff with a wood burner…would love to stamp tr into this gauge. But alphabet stamps sets are sorta pricey…anybody got a set and you never use the t or r?  Hell, maybe a few of us could go in together and buy a set! I don't need the BW, or Shane, or, Mos, or DZ, or…


----------



## Hammerthumb

I was going to look for one myself. You think HF might have something like that?


----------



## chrisstef

Nah Terry I got a set of alphabet stamps and numbers from the dreaded HF for a song, $8 maybe. Its what I had used to stamp the mallet I sent Mauricio. Except I used his name instead of mine.

Edit - $10 …. http://www.harborfreight.com/36-piece-1-8-eighth-inch-steel-letter-number-stamping-set-800.html

They may not be really good for stamping metal, but they worked like a charm on oak.


----------



## Mosquito

CJA for me… I typically sign my initials, as I have a (what I believe to be) somewhat unique/distinguishable signature of initials. Then I add the year. On the swaps, I also added "LJ Swap" as well. I signed both on the ends as they had just enough space, and would be the least obtrusive.


----------



## wormil

I sign them at the atomic level, arranging the electrons into a likeness of my face. Bit tough as I always know where they are going but never where they are.


----------



## terryR

Yeah, I'd like to add LJ Swap and the date this time, too. Guess I'd have to purchase an entire set of stamps…

I'm hoping to stamp my initials in brass this time…after seeing Don's infill planes with His initials! Awesome!


----------



## donwilwol

I just use a DW with stamps similar to Stef's.


----------



## BrandonW

The signed back of a project from jr high woodshop class. I apparently wasn't too concerned with stamping the letters straight.


----------



## DaddyZ

1/4" Stamps for me also

Brandon - how did you get the Letters Raised, & not Dimpled in ??

I know a lot of suction - Right !!!


----------



## BrandonW

They're not raised at all.


----------



## ChuckC

I was going to personalize mine with the recipients name. Would you guys rather have your name/initials on it or the builders?


----------



## BrandonW

For me, I would prefer the builder's initials or symbol or logo (if they're that put together). But I can see benefits of both ways.

Personally, I'm still on the fence about marking mine, unless I could come up with a good way.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Didn't B Yo carve his microphone logo onto your mallet before he sent it Brandon?


----------



## mochoa

Brandon that Jatoba has gotten me to. Sharp corners on wood get me more than any tool.

I use the HF letter bunch set. Works ok, but would love to have a custom branding iron made one day.

I just realized that I'm going on vacation the first two weeks of June which means I would only have about a week to get it done once I get back. I better get on it!


----------



## ShaneA

I have never signed or dated an item I have made. Maybe getting one of those branding irons would be pretty cool. However, I will wait till completion to judge whether the gauge is signature worthy. There is a good chance I could just send it without a note or return address so it cannot be traced back to me. : )

I have at least started to get the parts in the mail. What I am going to due with 100 brass screws is beyond me? I did not see a way where I could order 5. I am looking forward to seeing what the blades look like, haven't got them yet. I went with ones from Hamilton Tools this time. At least if my gauge sucks they can scavenge the blade to something more useful.


----------



## BrandonW

What size brass screws did you get, Shane?

I figure if my gauge sucks, I'll just sign it with someone else's initials.


----------



## ShaneA

I think I may have gone too small on the screws ( that sounds funny). I got a few thumb screws for the top of the gauge, and some threaded inserts for the thumb screws. Then I got some 4-40 threaded inserts for the blade as well as the 4-40 screws. Not sure how long they are, maybe 3/8". Maybe I should have waited till I got the blades, because they are looking real small. Not sure what size the hole in the blade is? Could be a problem.
http://www.hamiltontools.com/replacement-blade/


----------



## jordanp

I went a whole different route on marking my gauge, I drilled a hole into the gauge and then put my mark on the endgrain of a dowel rod and pressed it in with some TB II

Kinda weird but I haven't seen it done so…..


----------



## BrandonW

I'm using 4-40 screws for the blades as well. I bought some inserts, but I broke one trying to get it into the jatoba test piece. Tapping the wood directly worked pretty well, so that's what I'm doing. I need a couple 1/4" brass thumscrews for the top, but I will probably order them from Mcmaster Carr, unless someone here has extras they'd want to sell, since I don't need 10 of them.


----------



## ShaneA

Brandon, the thumbscrews I got from McMaster Carr were sold individually. Although I think I ended up with 10 of the inserts. I would be more than happy to send some of the extra inserts 1/4-20 or the 4-40 inserts (or screws) out because I think all of those came in packs with more than I need.


----------



## BrandonW

Thanks Shane, I appreciate it, but I think I'm going to bypass the inserts with this jatoba and just tap the wood directly.


----------



## RGtools

^brandon send me your address in PM and I will take care of you.

I sent a bit of a letter of apology with my guage. Not that it's a bad guage but it has a lot of my odd personality quirks embedded into it, so I though I should explain myself.

Should have signed it from Tony.


----------



## BrandonW

Thanks Ryan!


----------



## ShaneA

Oh, I also got a tap too Brandon. I am all about the options…


----------



## DonBroussard

I plan on signing mine with my mark with a fine Sharpie, and Like terryR, I plan to include "LJ Tool Swap" and "2013" on the one I'm making. I would like my maker to sign his/her name on the one he/she's making for me. Pretty please!


----------



## superdav721

Mine is signed and packed up. I think I have done all the damage I can.
To the person that receives it. I did try and it was done with care.


----------



## OnlyJustME

That's all that matters Dave.


----------



## superdav721

Its a crayon, chop stick and a washer.


----------



## OnlyJustME

What color crayon? :\


----------



## BrandonW

Dave stole my idea.


----------



## superdav721

I love you guys.
Blue
and yo nailed it!


----------



## terryR

I can make anyone purpleheart chop sticks if needed.
Just sayin'


----------



## BrandonW

and THIS is why I like using hand tools over power tools. I was working on the crossbar piece of the marking gauge and needed to route a 1/4" groove through much of the piece. Set up my router and everything was going swimmingly until the fence slipped and instantly ruined the project. So now I'm remaking that piece.










The second time around I may just use a mortiser, or mortise it by hand.


----------



## waho6o9

Was that a Colt router that ruined your fine work?


----------



## mochoa

Thats sucks Brandon, you know often machines seem faster but not when you factor in the errors that make you have to start over again.


----------



## mochoa

However in this case, the routah is probably the best rout.


----------



## BrandonW

It was a PC690 in a Rockler router table. I don't know why the fence slipped since it was locked down pretty well, but I was applying a lot of pressure against the fence because I didn't want the router bit to stray and mess up my nice straight lines.


----------



## mochoa

Oh damn, so you cant even blame a crappy router fence.


----------



## waho6o9

Amazing, something doesn't seem right. I'd be leery of that fence.


----------



## terryR

That sucks, Brandon. I don't own a router, but have wondered about feeding small, critical work pieces past one. Now, I'm scared to even try…

I'm glad you didn't get hurt!


----------



## superdav721

Dang Brandon good luck on the next try.
Mine is in the mail.


----------



## BrandonW

Terry, yeah I usually don't like to do stuff like this on a router, and I think I operate it pretty safely. I use stop blocks, a push stick and a push pad so that my fingers don't get near the spinning router bit. I don't use the router for much any more, but it was a staple of mine when I was first starting out. I just hate how loud the thing is.

Waho, I gotta check that fence out. The table is made out of MDF with a laminate top, so I'm wondering if the MDF is wearing out or breaking where the fence locks down.


----------



## waho6o9

Good idea Brandon.


----------



## mochoa

I just got started on mine last night with some African Mahogany scraps. Hi galoot points so far, mostly because it's really nice to work and smells so good! Also the dust isn't good to breath.

It kind of smells like Cedar but way better.


----------



## ChuckC

Tough break Brandon. Whenever I have an operation like that I'll do it on a larger piece of wood (shallow passes) and then trim it down to size afterwards. I'm glad you didn't get hurt!


----------



## CL810

Brandon I feel your pain! Just came in from the shop to take a break after a minor screw up with the router. I decided it was a good time to recharge and change my sig line.


----------



## RGtools

*Mauricio.* Are you sure it is not Sapele? The smell factor makes me think that is what you might be working with (and is by far my favorite smelling wood).

*Brandon*, Tough break, I have had crap like that happen…on my fully assembled bench that I was retrofitting the stretcher on, that sucks. But I have seen your design and a router might be the way to go. That's a long mortise to chop.


----------



## mochoa

Hmm, I dont know Ryan, I got it from the scrap bin at the lumber dealer. They told me it was African Mahogany. Its what I made this saw handle out of.


----------



## shampeon

That's definitely not sapele. Nice handle.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Mauricio - I've worked a lot with African Mahogany and neve notice a pleasant smell. It does machine and sand well but it is not very dense and dents easily. The tool chest I posted in that other thread that you commented on is African Mahogay. Bought 800 to 1000 bf of it a few years ago. The saw handle looks a little orange for African Mahogany, or is that just the photo? Stuff I have is tan color.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Shamp! Its probably too nice for the saw. I also bought brass nuts for it, it originally had nickel hardware.

Hmmm, who knows then.

Paul, you are right that this stuff is not very dense. I'm hoping it will work ok for a marking gauge if it has some brass wear strips.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I actually really like working with it Mauricio. I think it would be fine with brass wear strips.


----------



## BrandonW

I'm hoping it will work ok for a marking gauge if it has some brass wear strips.

Wait, are people planning on using these as tools? I better step up my game!


----------



## Hammerthumb

I was thinking of putting the one I receive in a glass case. Put it on my mantle.


----------



## RGtools

Not Sapele from here (though I should send you a scrap just so you can see what I mean). Odd how often you run across woods you can't quite put an ID on.

The handle looks great by the way.


----------



## shampeon

Mauricio, it might be cedro aka Spanish cedar, which is in the mahogany family and is named for its smell. It's lighter than khaya, sapele, and Honduran mahogany, and usually doesn't have very fancy figure.

Here is a blank of cedro, with some ribbon khaya on the right.


----------



## BrandonW

Ian might be on to something! Mauricio, is this from the same wood as the piece you gave to me?


----------



## mochoa

Hmm that could be it but its hard to tell my the pic, this stuff is much reder, also it is crazy aromatic. It might even be insect replant. I swear I was getting eaten up by mosquitos in the garage until I started making shavings with it.

Brandon, yeah its the same stuff. I got it at Peachstate lumber.

Well crap, Cedar doesnt sound like good tool making material…. I may have to use Ian's resin infusion technique to harden it up.


----------



## ShaneA

Mahogany definitely does not smell good when being worked.


----------



## Hammerthumb

If it's Spanish Cedar, save it for a nice cigar box!


----------



## BrandonW

Of course, we all might have different definitions of what smells good.


----------



## OnlyJustME

I just recently used some African mahogany and some of it was very aromatic. It kind of smelled like something in a hospital antiseptic like. Some of it barely had aroma at all though.


----------



## shampeon

Mauricio, it's not a true cedar. Cedro is just a touch lighter than Honduran (aka true) mahogany, and has most of the same properties. It'll be fine for a tool, although I'd add a wear strip of some harder species or brass if it's going into a marking gauge.


----------



## DonBroussard

More good progress to report today. Made the fence and the beam, cut the opening and the fence to fit the beam. Hoping to install the knife tomorrow. Depending on how that comes out determines whether this one gets called Prototype No. 2 or goes to the US Post Office on Monday.


----------



## mochoa

Good to know *OJM*, maybe it is what they told me it was.

*Iam* thanks for the insights man, really appreciate it. I'm going to go ahead with it and plan on the wear strips. After all it has held up so far as a saw handle, a gauge will see much lighter use.

Good idea *Paul*, I have a few more scraps that would work well in box, I enjoy the occasional cigar, but my wife hates it. ;-)


----------



## superdav721

You will get her done Don.
Mine is gone in the wind.


----------



## BrandonW

Okay, I'm done with the prototype. Now on to the real deal . . . tomorrow.


----------



## Boatman53

You guys are killing me here. I can't keep up with these threads. By the time I get to add to the chatter whatever I was going to comment on is about 40 posts ago. I might have a bit of time tomorrow to work on my gauge. I'll post a photo tomorrow night. It's going to be close to the deadline for me under the best of circumstances, but my dad is back in the hospital again, it's tough being 90.
Jim


----------



## ChuckC

I worked on mine a little tonight. The body is done but I screwed up the beam. It looks like crap and doesn't even deserve a spot in the scrap bin. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## superdav721

Good luck to your father Jim


----------



## Boatman53

Thanks Dave, he's been in and out of the hospital and rehab since Christmas Eve. At the moment it seems as if he's lost the will in his heart, he lost the will in his mind about a year ago. He's had different medical issues for about 4 years now and he's ready. Sorry to divert the conversation. As you were. I'm off to the shop.
Jim


----------



## Quaternion

Wow guys, been busy for a week and you posted so much it took me an hour to catch up!

Should get some shop time to finally get started on this soon - you guys with your non-procrastinating ways are ruining it for us slow folks.

Signed or not? I'd love a maker's mark or initials or signature!


----------



## Iguana

Done. Got some pics, going in the mail next week.


----------



## terryR

Jim, Best Wishes for your Father!

Hey Shane, wanna trade a handful of #4-40 brass screws for a handful of #6-32's?

Working on my gift gauge today, finished the beam, made a tiny blade for the first time from some O1 steel, I think?. Wow, I need some smaller files!  Also, gonna re-check my receipts, and make sure the steel type before heat treating tomorrow…


----------



## ShaneA

I will just send you some Terry. I will try to get them in the mail in the next couple of days. I think I still have your address.


----------



## ShaneA

Well, I now know I can build a marking gauge. The prototype was made today. Not sure I am overwhelmed w/the ergonomics. Plus keeping that crayon sharp could prove to be a bit of a chore.


----------



## OnlyJustME

crayons are super easy to sharpen though. just have to do it often.


----------



## terryR

LOL! Shane, we all knew you could handle this one. You've made some nice stuff, bud!

Thanks for the free screw offer! What a friend!!! 

Seriously, though, I'll send ya a few size #6 brass screws in case you want them for the next swap…or the next…


----------



## terryR

Photos…or it didn't happen…

Here's my humble heat-treating station…









Yellow gas from the Borg, a few rocks (gonna use a steel plate next time), and nasty diesel oil.

I shaped this little blade from O1 yesterday. The hardest part was definitely drilling and filing the slot. Took me a couple of hours since it was so hard to hold on to…gotta build a smaller knife clamp!  So…I torched the steel until orange, then a quick dip in the oil. Very cool. I mean, hot.










Then, a quick trip to the DMT's for sharpening. Honestly, the little guy could use another go around at the sharpening station, but I was sorta lazy with that step since the heat in the shop was getting to me. At least, I feel good about the heat-treating process! The little files that I used the previous day to form the slot will no longer scratch the surface of the blade! very cool.

Big Thanks to Dave for getting me motivated! Gonna upgrade my metal working tools, tables, and skills…


----------



## ShaneA

That little blade is sweet Terry. Looks a lot like the ones I got for mine. Of course, I took the easy way out and bought mine. Do you need a couple of 4-40 threaded inserts too?


----------



## OnlyJustME

I sure am glad i'm terry's recipient. That's a cool little blade there.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, guys!

What's really cool is This Swap. It has forced a number of us to try skills for the first time…love it! 

Shane, I sure would hate to turn down a couple inserts as well. But, only if you have extras like I do! This box of 25 should last me years if I can still find them in a few years!


----------



## Boatman53

Nice blade Terry. I use some fire bricks when I've got to heat treat something. A friend of mine does fireplaces so it was no trouble getting a few rejects for free. 
I know it's not much compared to you guys already finished and shipped but I gathered some of my raw materials together for a photo. The small blocks in the middle are rosewood I believe and they have been waiting for a project for maybe fifty years. 








Glad to be a part of this.
Jim


----------



## OnlyJustME

Nice stock of raw materials.


----------



## Boatman53

Thanks, now I just have to figure out what wood to use. I know the style I'm going to make, and will be making three or four most likely. One for the swap, one for me, one to trade and a gift for a woodworking buddy here in town. The blade stock is a dull disposable planer blade.
Jim


----------



## superdav721

Nice bit of smithin Terry.
I had a feller fill my oxygen and acetylene bottles now I own his wife a few hooks to hang her flowers on.
I cant wait till the reveal and show time.


----------



## ChuckC

It took 4 tries but I think I have the start of a decent bar. I still haven't worked out the lock knob yet?

Question: If your name was going to be on it would you prefer your LJ name or your real (first) name?


----------



## waho6o9

I just started a decent bar as well ChuckC, I didn't think it would be 
so problematic. One thing at a time I guess.

LJ name works for me.


----------



## DonBroussard

Working on Prototype No. 3 today. Prototype No. 2 was real close to being mailable.

Real name = LJ name for me = no decision to be made. I would like my maker to sign mine with his/her name.


----------



## ChuckC

There are times I go into the shop and nothing goes right.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm more well known by my LJ name on the internet than my real name 

But I usually sign just my initials, CJA


----------



## JayT

I'd prefer the maker's name, not mine.


----------



## BrandonW

Mos, you should sign yours with a logo of a mosquito. That'd be sweet. And like many others are saying, I'd prefer the maker's initials rather than the recipients. But it's up to the maker to sign it if they want.


----------



## terryR

+5 or 6 to preferring the maker's name on the tool. Real name or username.


----------



## Mosquito

lol Brandon that could work…


----------



## donwilwol

+1 more for makers name. I already know who I am (most of the time)


----------



## BrandonW

I'm just going to sign mine: C. Schwarz.


----------



## superdav721

Makers Mark Lore


----------



## bondogaposis

As most of you know I finished my swap gauge a while ago and sent it off. So while I'm waiting for the varnish to dry on my latest project. I had some time to think, I know dangerous activity for me. The chopstick and crayon marking gauge really got the gears engaged. So with out anymore fanfare I present:

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

The mitered pencil marking gauge.


----------



## superdav721

That is amazing. I love it.
Quick get a patten before harbor freight does.


----------



## Mosquito

They already tried the mitered pencil…


----------



## BrandonW

Nice, Bondo! Now let's see if someone could dovetail the pencil.


----------



## superdav721

Oh its on Brandon.


----------



## mochoa

haha, good one Bondo.

Hey doe anyone have some broken 1/8" (or so) drill bits they dont need?


----------



## Ripthorn

Maur, I've got some O1 drill rod (annealed) in 1/8 if you want a piece of it. Just let me know.


----------



## mochoa

Oh cool Rip! The last swap taught me how to harden steel so I can handle that. I'll send you a PM. Thanks!


----------



## BrandonW

Are these for the blades?


----------



## mochoa

Yes for the pins on the marking gauges I'm making.


----------



## wormil

If you want to see crazy contraptions, look up antique pencil sharpeners.


----------



## terryR

Rick, that's wild!

I have to admit I have a thing for pencils and sharpeners! I only buy pencils from Dick Blick's art website, and just splurged on this little gadget from Veritas. I highly recommend the product, BTW, works like a dream!










Love me some sharp pencils…and neat gadgets, too.


----------



## waho6o9

Neat gadgets rock, yeppers!


----------



## shelly_b

I think I will try to send mine out tomorrow. Thought I would have it out last week but have been so busy haven't even had time to get online for a few days. Finally got the brass to tarnish. I guess there was some protective coat on it, so after soaking it in laquer thinner, the apple cider vinager worked great….now should I put another protective coat on it or just leave it alone? Now I just need to put my initials in it and hope I don't screw it up! I think I am going to try to burn them in…


----------



## Mosquito

I got a start on mine earlier this week  Should be able to get some good progress going the rest of this week, and next. Hopefully done the following weekend. That's the plan, anyway lol


----------



## RGtools

Shelly. I would probably hit the brass with some spray on laquer to help stop any further color loss. That being said, brass ages well so if you don't it will look fine anyway.

Burn in initials are cool. I just use a cheap punch set on smaller projects.


----------



## wormil

Started another prototype today and it's going so well it might be my final; might get finished in time to mail out Friday. I shouldn't have said that because I'll jinx it.


----------



## BrandonW

Just mailed mine out yesterday. The first time I'm early on one of these swaps. Now on to other fish to fry.


----------



## mochoa

Way to go Brandon!

I'm almost done on my fist gauge and halfway through #2. But #1 is the prototype so its a little rough, I'll keep that one.

Hey, what did we settle on being the best way to glue brass onto wood?


----------



## OnlyJustME

well whoever get a marking gauge made out of fried fish knows who made it now.


----------



## JayT

Mauricio, I've had good luck using polyurethane glue for brass to wood. Just make sure to scuff up the brass first.


----------



## BrandonW

OJM, All of my marking gauges come with cocktail sauce.


----------



## JayT

Mmmmmm, edible marking gauges, interesting idea. You might have a winner there, Brandon.

Snack while laying out your dovetails, repeatability depends upon your appetite.


----------



## jordanp

I guess i made my rail a little snug to the fence, we just got a few days of rain and the humidity in the air cause the wood to swell enough to make it non functional.. heh guess i have to get the hand plane and sand paper out..

And of course i've already applied the finish =)


----------



## waho6o9

Maybe wait a while before you hand plane and sand out the rail JordanP.

I did that, and Oops, had to make another rail.

The other rail was snug and I didn't sand it, just lightly filed it with an Auriou file.
One acceptable rail.

Several were made, and some are snug in the morning and float freely in the afternoon.

Good luck my friend.

A humbling experience no doubt.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Mauricio - I tried a couple of adhesives for brass and the best I found is urethane. Had bad luck with epoxy. Make sure you scuff the area like JayT said.


----------



## mochoa

I see some Gorilla Polyurethane glue in my future. Thanks guys!


----------



## jordanp

Well waho I built and finished the wood about a month ago, and I check it fairly often, this was the first time I've noticed this.. But hey it happens
I will bust out the sanding blocks and see what I can do..


----------



## wormil

Finish is on. Only two things left to do, grind the blade and final assembly.


----------



## TheCook

Blade is made, half the brass hardware is made, rail is done, need to make the fence and do a bit of finishing.


----------



## floyd1365

pardon me for butting in but glue for brass to wood doesn't work well imo. the wood moves and the brass don't so much. years later they are two separate pieces. best way is to inlet the brass and pin in place (raise tiny teeth on the pins so they bite in the wood and don't pull out) or use tiny screws.


----------



## mochoa

yeah, maybe I'll throw some brass screws in there for insurance.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I would agree with floyd with most adhesives, but urethane is very flexible and will be able to move with the wood. I don't think it would hurt to pin it also, or use brass screws. Might look a little more decorative that way.


----------



## Boatman53

Mine will have little brass screws as well as some type of glue, I haven't decided yet. I had a bit of time today and got some of the pieces layed out and marked. It looks like rain for the weekend around here, bummer after all my pushing to get the boats in by the weekend they won't be using them. If it's raining I will however get some time on the marking gauge, so that's good. 
Jim


----------



## DonBroussard

Mine's going in the mail tomorrow. If you haven't already received your marking gauge, check your mail in the next few days-there might be a surprise! I hope I've managed to lower expectations on this forum . . .


----------



## waho6o9

What makes for a good blade?

A 1/8" drill bit was not up to standards.

Good luck with sanding blocks JP!


----------



## superdav721

How many folks are partaking in the swap?
I forgot, I suffer from A.D.D. and O.L.D.


----------



## OnlyJustME

*Waho*, Could try a really small allen wrench if you want a rounded pin.


----------



## waho6o9

Thanks OJM

What did you use, and how do you like it?


----------



## OnlyJustME

I "forged" a blade out of a round masonry nail. Don't have it together yet so i can't test it out but as far as i know it worked out ok on the marking knife i made for the last swap.


----------



## waho6o9

Interesting, a masonry nail eh.

Thanks.


----------



## BrandonW

I'm using a nicker from a LN Bench Rabbet Plane-I bought a couple of them at six bucks a piece, looks like they're eight bucks now. I think I got the idea from Ryan.

Dave, there are 43 participants in this swap as of today.


----------



## waho6o9

Looks like the nicker would make a fine marking line, thanks.


----------



## TheCook

I used a piece of 440c stainless for the blade. I've never had much luck gluing metal to wood so I knurled the brass pieces that I pressed into the wood. It seems like a reasonable plan but only time will tell…


----------



## RGtools

LN does not advertise it, but they also sell their panel gauge blades, the geometry of the blade is very forgiving. The knickers also do well, but I found them a bit harder to mount because of the VERY small eye for the set screw.

How are you mounting yours *Brandon?*


----------



## BrandonW

I used 4/40 screws for it, rather than the tiny screws that came with the nickers. I also cut a dado in the end of the rod, so that the nicker wouldn't try to rotate. I hope that makes sense. I wish I had known/remembered about those panel gauge blades (you probably said something about them).


----------



## RGtools

+1 on the dado in the end of the rod for support, This is a very good way to stabalize the blade.

You can also use the head of the guage as a paring block so that you can chisel the bottom of the dado paralelle to the head…this helps alleviate any issue with an out of square stem.


----------



## superdav721

Ah ha!
I got a box and you aught to see what was in it. It is purdy.
Thank you!
That is a very nice gauge!
I will proudly make my next set of dovetails with it.
Really I cant wait to use it.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Dave - I finally got a box also. Really ultra-cool!!


----------



## wormil

*Done!* Wanted to mail it today but it'll have to wait until Monday. I have to say, it works well due to using a heavy steel blade. It's killing me to part with it. The nice thing is I have the hardware to make another!


----------



## superdav721

When I drew the Hammer, I had to try my best.
Brandon gauge use and loved. Nice job.


----------



## terryR

OOOH…now that I know who my sender is, I can't wait to see the tool…Hey Rick, do I need to wear leather gloves to open the package? 

Here is another prototype I completed yesterday. The wood is a pretty fruit wood from Hawaii called Rambutan, but this little guy has too many problems to be a gift. I mortised the hole too wide, so had to glue in wooden shims. Plus, I screwed up while tapping the threads for the end…didn't drill the pilot hole deep enough…so had to switch ends on the beam. As you can see, there is a sorta large gap on top of the beam…I was working on a captive antler wedge, but have given up on that plan…










What IS of note, is how I attached the scribing pin. A simple set screw tapped right in the end of the beam holds the pin in place, and provides for easy removal. This pin is from a broken drill bit; low carbon steel. No prob, easy to replace later. This guy will be my daily user now…slowly to be upgraded as I see fit. Or until I get to open my gift!


----------



## BrandonW

Dave, I'm glad you like the gauge. I hope it works well for you.


----------



## waho6o9

Perfection, while nice, is out of the question. Isn't functionality a priority?

One that I made works well with some design changes, think mess ups that were
overcome, and I like it a lot.

Another one is lacking, so it's on the back burner, oops.

How tight is the beam supposed to be anyways?

I made a couple of good cutting edges out of HSS and I'm going to work on one from
an allen wrench, thanks for the friendly advice OJM.

BTW, your marking gauge is top shelf in my book Terry, not to mention that it 
looks darn good as well.


----------



## superdav721

waho6o9 I made mine with one oval side. So when it locked in, its forced a square as I could make it.


----------



## waho6o9

That's what I tried to do Dave.

And, I tried to make the cutting edge square to the beam as well.

I'm not sure if the ergonomics is comfortable though. I got feed up with this
mortise and beam nonsense and made the beam and then made the rest of the
gauge around the beam. Kind of bulky.

Went back to the mortise and beam and one is acceptable.

I think the more you make the better and more refined they become.
Time will tell I guess. This sure is fun and pushes the limit as everyone tries 
to do their best.


----------



## superdav721

Its funny how something so small provides a whole lot of challenges.
This is what makes us better woodworkers.


----------



## wormil

Terry, I'm not your sender. I think I confused a few people when I posted on the Elfster swap page. It sends an email to everyone and looks like a personal message but isn't.

My marking gauge isn't perfect either, most obvious is I forgot to sand the end grain of one piece before assembly and I can't do it after without making a mess. You'd have to see it to understand. It doesn't affect the usability one bit though and it works well so I'm sending it. The recipient will just have to forgive me.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, waho, I tried to make that little Rambutan gauge the best I could. You are correct about perfection being impossible and un-needed. But, I want the beam as square to the fence as possible just for presentation purposes. 

Honestly, I'd love to be a tool maker! And I'm just using you guys as experimental subjects…

+1 to such a small project providing woodworking challenges. Especially for the router-less woodworker who wants a clean groove routed. This Swap has forced me to:

-Take my Stanley 45 out of the box for the first time.
-Become familiar with two different shoulder planes which were just sitting.
-Learn to sharpen my router plane iron.
-Actually try heat-treating steel for the first time.
-Become better at marking a small mortice, and chiselling it open.
-Spend too much money on little brass thingys…oops!

Awesome!  Already looking forward to the next one…


----------



## terryR

Rick, yeah I guess I was confused, too. Bummer. I was looking forward to opening something wild from you, bro!


----------



## DonBroussard

@RickM-I was excited too, thinking that you were making my marking gauge. I was planning on setting up a chair at the mailbox next week until the box showed up. Oh, well. When it gets here, it gets here.

Mine was left in the Postmaster's custody yesterday (Friday). I hope my recipient is not too disappointed.


----------



## Boatman53

So I guess I'm not the recipient either. Or maybe Rick's just confusing everyone. I got a chance to work on my gauges today, finally. Not a woodworking challange for me but I got to play with the milling machine and bronze. So far all those times I did this in my head are paying off. I can't remember can we post any build photos? Or do we have to wait till after the swap date and do a project thread? I decided to use the old rosewood as the size was good without further milling, and it looks awesome with the brass. 
Jim


----------



## superdav721

We gata wait.
Damn it, that is the worst part about this. Show and tell.


----------



## BrandonW

I can't wait until the reveal day! There's so much talent here.


----------



## wormil

Well I definitely confused everyone, but you guys are not my recipient … or are you <evil>.


----------



## Timbo

The one I made has been ready for a while, I told myself the BLO needed to dry longer, then a week vacation, now I am thinking of making a blade…I will be in the shop.

Oh and thanks Rick , I'm either confused too or the recipient but wait until Tuesday to mail it.


----------



## Timbo

The blade making went well, an old used up Stanley #4 blade has a second life. Cutting it turned out to be easy, a couple passes with a cut off wheel then snap it off. The marking gauge will ship it out Tuesday.

I know Brandon said not to post any pictures of the finished marking gauge until June 30 but I can't wait!

So here it is:


----------



## wormil

Well that was supposed to say < evil laugh > but apparently the forum software interpreted it strangely.


----------



## CL810

Rick - if you're going to send everyone a gauge shouldn't you be in the shop working? ;-)


----------



## Hammerthumb

Gee Rick, I thought you were sending me an extra! Knew you were not my draw as I received a package from Dave a couple of days ago. I decided to open it early cause I knew Dave would include some extra goodies. I wasn't disappointed. My only complaint is Dave's packing. Took me an hour to unpack. Where did you get that tape Dave? Dave's guage is extreamly nice and works excellent. His is completely done with hand tools. I admire that. Great job Dave! Can't wait to post pictures.

Well, I finished mine today. It is ready to pack up. Need some of Dave's tape. Got to the point where I just needed to sand and finish it, and took a look around my shop. What a mess! Took me a couple of hours just to put some of the things away and lightly broom up. I think I used every tool in my shop. Who would know that a simple marking gauge would require that many tools to make it. I don't think I will ever try that with Ipe again as it is soo hard to work with hand tools. I ended up using more power tools than I wanted to. It came out ok. Has a few flaws, but works extreamly well. I tried a few prototypes with beam and mortice, but Ipe splinters too much when going with the grain. Kept folded over the edge of my chisels and I was spending more time sharpening than morticing. Gave up on that idea. Fourth try with a new design finally made the grade.


----------



## superdav721

That tape is from an elementary school. I dont know what they use it for but its there when they use it. I wanted it to get there unharmed.
Thank you for the kind words.
Brandon the only complaint I have is my gauge rack was full. Now I have to make a whole new one.
Problems, problems.
I made a shelf for the wife today and put it to good use. It works beautifully. Job well done.
Oh and there was no way in hell I was going to stare at that box for another month.
thanks again Hammerthumb.


----------



## wormil

I came very close to making this one from ipe, but after reading Hammerthumb's post, glad I didn't. Tried sanding that stuff once and it made my ROS curl up and whimper. Someday I'd like to build a spinny machine and make ipe bearings just for fun, might not be oily enough though, would probably squeak.


----------



## Boatman53

I thought I'd share a few details of my build without giving too much away. I use a lot of these bolts for jigs and things and thought they would be perfect for this job.








The head is great for jigs, it's nice and flat, but the shape isn't that attractive for this hand tool.








So I used a sticky label to have a good drawing surface.








Then it was over to the belt sander to turn it into this. I will recess this flush with the surface of the wood and will most likely use this surface for my initials.








Jim


----------



## Hammerthumb

That's awesome Jim. Great imagination!


----------



## ShaneA

What is a suitable finish for these gauges? I hit them tung oil, but I would like to lacquer too, but I am a bit worried about the rubbing of the fence/face. No metal wear plates at this time for me.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Shane - I like to use oil and wax as it is easily repairable. Danish, BLO, etc. Any film finish will eventually show ware. Also, the oil finish will wipe right off any brass or metal used.


----------



## waho6o9

Shellac and then wax worked for me.


----------



## BrandonW

I did BLO and wax, but I usually do things the wrong way.


----------



## ShaneA

I have a walnut prototype. In the past I have had problems using wax w/walnut. Not sure if I am using the right wax, or more likely some kind of user error. I usually use a carnuba based paste wax, but it seems to leave a milky haze on walnut. Seems to also get "trapped" in the pores. Since the wax is white in color and the walnut so dark, it really mucks things up? Should I be using a dark wax for dark woods? I am a finishing illiterate : (


----------



## Hammerthumb

Shane - for dark woods that have porous grain, a dark wax would be preferable. I use Behlans natural color for Ipe (dark wood) but Ipe has very tight graining. What are you going to seal it with?


----------



## ShaneA

Seal it? Should I embarrassed that I don't have a clue? Should I be sealing stuff? Maybe that is why I am an illiterate…can I spray it w/shellac? You know I have never used shellac before…the journey is so long. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Shane - shellac is a good sealer, but what I meant is what is the first coat you will be using? Your not going to apply wax directly to bare wood are you? I would recommend a dark Danish oil first, apply a heavy coat and let it soak in a few minutes and then wipe off the excess. Let that dry overnight and then apply the wax. When applying the wax, let it haze over for a few minutes and then buff it out. Don't leave it on too long. That might have been your prior problem.


----------



## ShaneA

First coat was 50/50 pure tung oil/ms. Then dried for 3 or 4 days days before the wax. Maybe I left it on too long, but it hazed up and seemed to clog the pores with it too. I buffed w/steel wool, but couldn't get haze and clogged pore look to go away. Walnut is always tricky for me w/oil. I have tried a "natural stain" on some my last walnut projects, a weak theory I have is that top coats, either wax or lacquer are applied too soon and the oil still rises and gets trapped beneath the last layer. Causing it too look pitiful. Walnut seems to be the one where this happens to me on. The others seem to go more smoothly.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Try removing the wax with mineral spirits and start over. Maybe next time try sanding the tung oil/ms into the wood with 220 grit. This will fill the pores so they won't trap as much wax.


----------



## superdav721

Oil based finish's for me and hand rubbed with 0000 steel wool.


----------



## mochoa

I'm mostly done with my gauge but havent finished yet. I'm going out of the country for 2 weeks so I'll have to cram when I get back to make the deadline!


----------



## BrandonW

Mauricio, it only takes about 30 minutes for spray paint to dry. Get on it.


----------



## mochoa

Shane you might try a blow dryer to melt the wax thats in the pores.


----------



## mochoa

Yeah actually all I have left to do is glue in my brass, and apply a finish. But I'm kicking around the idea of soaking this wood in some wood hardener to toughen it up a little. Maybe I should just leave it along, it's got brass wear strips after all.


----------



## terryR

Shane, I feel your angst and pain…do ya have a heat gun or blowdryer? That or an old toothbrush will remove most wax from the pores.

My finishing secret…no I haven't cut a single dovetail or built a single cabinet…yet…But I know how make little pieces of wood look pretty. Sandpaper! 

Yep, simple, expensive sandpaper. Sand the walnut from 80 to 1500 grit, and you can apply any finish you like. I've done this hundreds of times using high quality wax, shellac, or my new go-to finish is pre-mixed oil and wax from the Borg. I also love to heat the wood with the heat gun a little bit, then slop on a ton of oil and wax. Wait a few minutes and wipe off any excess. Re-apply as needed.

Every shop needs a heat gun…just sayin'...melts candles…sets paper on fire…cooks ticks till they explode…warms up cold coffee…of course, I also use it to warm adhesives and finishes.


----------



## superdav721

Somebody say something about dovetailed pencils?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Dave - you must be bored!


----------



## BrandonW

Wonderful, Dave! I was going to do that, but then I forgot. I'm glad someone else did it instead!


----------



## superdav721

I started with a whole pencil. Round pencil messed my head up. (doesn't take much) Just killing time and showing you guys mt nonsense.


----------



## bondogaposis

Nice! Now you'll have to try half blind dovetails.


----------



## RGtools

^Full blind. And make the octagon match up.


----------



## superdav721

Yall goin make me get out my xato knife and magkneefying glasses.


----------



## terryR

Dave, just use a flat, wide pencil next time…room for 2 tails!  But, please, sand off the orange paint first…


----------



## LakeLover

I got a box in the mail. Gee almost better than Christmas.

There is a box in the box. No ticking sounds heard.

Now you have to wait for pics and I have to clear a spot in the shop for this wonderful, well made gauge.

Then seriously think about redoing my contribution.

The bar has been set high ( you know who you are )


----------



## BrandonW

*Mid-way point update.* So these are the following people that have sent out their gauges so far, from what I have gathered:

BrandonW
Superdav
DonBroussard
donw
JayT
Iguana (Mark Kornell)
shelly_b
daddyz
Rick M. (today?)
bondogaposis
RGTools
Timbo (TIM)

This is more than 25% of the swap participants, so we're looking good so far. I'm sure I've missed a few people, so let me know and I can add you to my list. Of course, if you haven't mailed it yet, no worries. You still have about four weeks to go! You can always PM with any questions.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Brandon - mine is finishe but not shipped. Will try to get it out this week. I'll let you know. I hope nobody gets mad but I'll post a little teaser. Here ya go:










Don't think this gives too much away.


----------



## Mosquito

I don't think I can post any teasers as it'll give too much away…

Got the blade(s) in the mail yesterday, and got sharpened up and one of the 3 I'm happy with, so I got that sorted. Now just need to figure out how to attach it…


----------



## Hammerthumb

That was the part I stressed about the most. Good luck Mos!


----------



## BrandonW

Nice hammerthumb!


----------



## RGtools

I want you to know that I check my mailbox every day with a bit of excitment.


----------



## superdav721

Aww I was looking forward to the bloody thumbprint


----------



## JayT

Got a box in the mail yesterday. After getting through the packing materials and some shavings, found a nice, new tool! I'd better take pics now, before I use it too much during the next month and make it less photogenic.


----------



## Mosquito

I check my mailbox every day too, but I'm patiently waiting… after last time, I'll be happy if I get it even "just on time" lol


----------



## DaddyZ

Brandon ^

Mine is done but not shipped yet, been a little busy lately

Will get shipped next week though


----------



## Hammerthumb

Dave - the bloody thumbprint happens all to often. Been thinking about trying to get an artist to come up with a design for a makers mark, but until then I will have to be satified with the HT stamp or something more colorful (Red).


----------



## BrandonW




----------



## shelly_b

Mine hasnt shipped yet either bc i loaned out myy woodburner and am waiting to get it back so i can initial it before i send it out


----------



## GMatheson

I'm still working on mine but its almost done. Guess I can throw out a little teaser shot too


----------



## BrandonW

Nice, Greg. What did you use for the lettering?


----------



## GMatheson

I picked up a 3/16" stamping set at an auction over the winter. It's got all the letters and numbers. Works good. I've been stamping my initials into the last few saws I restored. You just need to make sure you stamp the letters the wrong way. 2013 looks funny as 201E


----------



## wormil

@Brandon, yep, I shipped yesterday; should arrive later this week.


----------



## Hammerthumb

thanks Brandon! How much do I owe you?


----------



## BrandonW

The first one's free.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I was going to ship mine this week but just got off the phone with a new source for A2 steel in the width and thickness I needed. Don't really like the blade that I have on it right now. Should have the new material by Friday, fabricate this weekend, and ship Monday.


----------



## superdav721

Hammer take that image. Print it inverted off of a laser printer. Iron it on the work piece and slap sum finish on it.


----------



## OnlyJustME

I think it needs a little blood trickle on the bottom edge of it.


----------



## terryR

Mine's nearly done…just gotta decide what size die I want to use…


----------



## WhoMe

Terry, take the one in the center.. take the one in the center…
The ones around the outside just don't look like they would be the right size..


----------



## ChuckC

One step forward, one step back. I thought I had the arm worked out but I have to start over. I have an approach for the knob though. I guess that makes me even …


----------



## Hammerthumb

Pretty quiet out here. My gauge leaves via UPS tomorrow. All packed up waiting for pick-up. Everyone must be busy on their gauges. No posts for a few days!


----------



## Mosquito

Mine's pretty much there, just gotta shape the wedge, and pick out a finish…

Curious what others are using for a finish. How does Danish oil work over dewaxed shellac sanding sealer? Or maybe I should say, how long would it take to cure?


----------



## jordanp

Yea i've been correcting the expansion of the rail on my gauge.. seems like it will work out ok I have everything put back together and refinished.


----------



## DonBroussard

@Hammer-You must be a mind reader. I was going to post that same thought tonight. I have a feeling that the last week of June will be even quieter . . .


----------



## superdav721

Mos as hot as it is not but a few days.


----------



## superdav721

27 damn days till I can show the one I got then mine off.


----------



## waho6o9

I've used an allen wrench, a lathe turning tool, Japanese marking knife, and HSS 
(high speed tool steel) for a marking knife and there's a couple of 
presentable marking gauges out of 8 attempts.

LOL.

First batch of 4 were Okay, but I wanted to make a nicer one and I did.
So there's one that's ready to be shipped.

There's an extra one in case some one gets left out, or is late to the party, let 
me know.


----------



## BrandonW

Nice to hear from you folks again! Waho, kudos to you for making an extra.


----------



## Boatman53

I think everyone has been busy or avoiding their gauges that's why it's been quiet. Plus not being able to post much about the build. I got some time in on the one I'm making. Pretty happy so far, not much time to start over so don't have much choice. Metal work in done, just need to profile the body and polish and finish. 
Good luck everyone.
Jim


----------



## OnlyJustME

tried to make a wooden screw out of purpleheart but that didn't work. I'll just have to go with brass or steel i guess.


----------



## terryR

I've been avoiding my gauge pile…have 6 or 7 started…only 3 completed.  The Bench is my excuse…and mowing grass!

I'm pretty sure which I'll send as a gift…just needs a blade smithed, and stamped with initials to be done. Thanks to ShaneA I now have some 4-40 brass screws and inserts to secure the blade! Thanks, bud!!!

Darnit, I bought a $40 set of alphabet stamps, but they are cheaply made. Lots of square edge left around the letters that show up in the impression. I even used my Dremel with a diamond bit to remove as much metal as I could around the outside of the 'L' but that's too much effort. Each stamp is also slightly different in length, so my wooden jig to stamp an entire word at once doesn't work too well.

Moral of the story…either don't buy cheap stamp sets…or don't expect pro results…


----------



## Hammerthumb

Terry - I got a cheap set at HF. I don't think it was muck more than $10. Works well. Maybe give them a shot. You can use the grass clippings for packaging!


----------



## BrandonW

Yeah, I bought the HF stamps too. They're not the finest, but then again, they didn't cost much. I think mine are 3/8" and were around $15 with a coupon.


----------



## 489tad

The good news is a little sanding and finish and I am done. The even better news is I thought it had to be mailed by the 6-1. I still have time to totally wreck it.

Thanks to Tim for the tip of super glue on the wood threads. Worked nice.


----------



## RGtools

I was blessed with a vintage stamp set from gramps…one of the few decent tools he owns. He was a miser when buying tools, but every once in a while I find a gem in his collection.


----------



## Boatman53

I found a little time between jobs and got all the major work on the gauge finished today. Now I've got to put a finish on the woodwork and get it initialed/labeled. I hope the one I make for myself turns out a nice.
Jim


----------



## waho6o9

That's funny, I just purchased a stamp set from HF, looked at an open set there
and didn't think anything of it.

Time will tell I guess. If it's bad, I'll return it and get another one, or something else.


----------



## Airframer

Well, no turning back now.. all packaged up and ready to ship. I just hope the recipient likes it and can use it.


----------



## superdav721

What is that? It looks like something from the bottom of my freezer.


----------



## Airframer

Nailed it! I figured I would send beef instead.. I mean who doesn't like steak?


----------



## waho6o9

I shipped mine today. Yeah Buddy!


----------



## ChuckC

Geez, I feel like a slacker with everyone shipping theirs off.


----------



## Ripthorn

Don't worry Chuck, I'll be racing to the wire on mine as life somehow got really busy in the last month or so…


----------



## superdav721

Don wins the "johhny on the spot" award. I think his was first out.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Mine left Tuesday. UPS Ground. Hope it gets there in time!


----------



## Mosquito

Don't feel bad Chuck, mine's not done yet either lol

Didn't Don have his out the day after he found out who his victim… err… recipient, was?


----------



## Boatman53

With all the stuff going on in my life right now I thought sure I would be the last to ship. I might be wrong. Let's not have a race to see who can be last.
Jim


----------



## BrandonW

Great progress y'all. Looking forward to the day of reckoning!


----------



## DaddyZ

Just a teaser picture










How about a plug from an elec box, a couple chunks of wood, a bolt, and some magic Powder to sprinkle on it all

Notice the swap awl ??? Thanks Again Gatorjim


----------



## superdav721

He did Mos.
Pixy dust DaddyZ


----------



## Airframer

OK, mine is officially in the hands of the USPS.


----------



## OnlyJustME

i guess we'll never see that one. lol


----------



## Airframer

Nah.. I would never get that lucky lol.. I hope the recipient likes it. I would have liked to have fine tuned it a bit more but with the baby situation and shop time being so in frequent I figured ti was best to call it done and mail it lol.


----------



## BrandonW

We'll a lot a special grace toward those with babies (myself included, of course!). That said, I'm sure yours really kicks ass, Eric.


----------



## superdav721

I got a 3 month old in the house. Do I count?

Ayrabella


----------



## BrandonW

She's adorable! I bet the workshop doesn't see nearly as much time as it did three months ago.


----------



## Airframer

Is 2 weeks too young for baby shop time? He is undecided…


----------



## OnlyJustME

I hope i'm not insulting but your little guy kinda looks like Walter Matthau, Airframer.


----------



## Airframer

Well.. he gets his looks from me (poor guy)


----------



## wormil

I had to get mine shipped out early because I'll be leaving on vacation. Whoever is sending mine, might want to wrap it in plastic because it might be on the porch awhile, depending on when they send it.


----------



## shelly_b

Mine has been done for a couple weeks, but haven't had the chance to take it to the post office and ship it. I am going to make myself do it next week, no matter what I have going on!


----------



## terryR

Hey Rick, I formed your gift out of HDPE, so no worries if it gets wet! LOL! Just kidding, bud, I'm not your Santa. But, I sure thought about buying a little HDPE to experiment with…

I ruined a lil piece of O1 steel yesterday…was trying to make a marking blade. Broke one drill bit, another tiny rat tail file, and gouged me left hand pretty nicely with the pointy file. ouch!

Gonna try again today…more carefully and hoping for a beauty! The pressure of our deadline is looming overhead like the heavy thunderclouds amassing on the horizon…


----------



## Mosquito

*Terry* as long as you avoid the angry crowd with pitch forks and torches, you're still ok


----------



## waho6o9

Nice work GatorJim

I found using a Japanese marking knife a joy to work with after working with
a lathe tool, HSS, etc.










Not too bad price wise either.


----------



## superdav721

NIce looking kid!


----------



## RGtools

Congrats Airframer.


----------



## CL810

Done. Boxed. Post Office Monday.

And it is beer thirty!!


----------



## bondogaposis

Airframer, nice pork chop.


----------



## jordanp

Package has been sent!


----------



## terryR

...another newby question for you metal workers out there…

Yesterday, I had to heat and quench my little 1" blade twice before it hardened. It was cool and rainy outside, and I had trouble turning the entire piece orange at the same time…one end would cool as I was applying the heat to the opposite end.

Is that why I had to try twice to get it hardened? Quench oil was heated with another hot piece of steel before I quenched my blade. Did I get the oil too hot?

Getting online today to search for a fire brick. I've seen one hollowed out with dull chisels to form a small kiln. Gotta try small steps before buying a $2000 kiln for the marking gauge swap! 

Ohhhh…the lil blade came out schweet! Although I managed to break another borg file…time to invest in better files!


----------



## waho6o9

Good job TR.

Building up your metal working skills is a great idea.


----------



## donwilwol

I don't really know the answer to your question Terry, but simply heating inside a tin can (like a soup can) will help hold the heat for small pieces.


----------



## terryR

^A small metal can. So obvious I didn't see it! 
Thanks, Don Yoda!


----------



## DanKrager

Terry, you didn't mention your heat source. I've found it hard to heat anything but the tiniest stuff with a "standard" butane torch. A MAPP plumbers torch will get more steel hotter faster. Of course, oxy-acetylene torch with a rosebud will almost melt small stuff, getting larger pieces of metal white hot in seconds! The hottest part of the flame is at the tip of the blue cone(s).

I like the idea of a a firebrick to heat things upon. The flame heats the brick harmlessly around and under the blade and helps keep the blade hot while heating another area, no hollow required. I've never tried Don's idea of heating in a can.
Good luck!
DanK


----------



## terryR

Dan, I'm using the gas sold in the yellow cans at the borg…never can remember the exact name of it. But, I'll check now since I'm headed to the shop, then to town…Thanks for all advice!


----------



## Mosquito

when I worked at Menards, Yellow was MAP, Blue was Propane, and Red was oxygen, and they carry Bernzomatic brand


----------



## Boatman53

Terry I dont know what the blade looks like of course but in most cases the whole blade does not need to be hardened. Did you temper it also? Often the tool you hold the blade with acts as a heatsink to draw heat away when you are trying to bring it up to temp.
Jim


----------



## shampeon

+1 to Boatman53's advice. You don't need to harden the entire blade, just the part that will realistically be used.


----------



## Mosquito

^ unless it's a round blade 

I won't lie, I didn't harden mine… But a marking gauge also doesn't necessarily have to be razor sharp either


----------



## shampeon

True dat, Mos. Round blades are usually small enough to be able to heat pretty easily with torches.


----------



## terryR

Good points…only the cutting edge need be hardened. The blade I made is about 0.4×1" with a slot down the center. Steel was about 0.12" thick.

No, I didn't temper the steel. I think a marking blade is fine just hardened. It shouldn't see enough force for brittleness to be a factor. The little brass screw holding it in place would probably strip loose before the steel broke?


----------



## Mosquito

lol you say that Ian, but my "backup" for my marking knife blade was going to be a 1" OD washer lol

Luckily, what I wanted to do first worked, so I'm happy with it  Got it done today, and now just need to apply the finish. Luckily the theme of the one I made isn't my thing, or I might be tempted to keep it lol I just hope the recipient likes it and can use it… Maybe I'll have to include one of those $10 wheel marking gauges so that they at least get something usable for sure


----------



## Ripthorn

Well, I made some really good progress on mine, should be out this week, though I will have to apologize to my recipient for someone else's stupid design in the form of threaded brass inserts (seriously, how soft can they make that brass and how huge can they make the knife threads so that it can't possibly go in straight).


----------



## Mosquito

lol I'm with you on that one Brian… I've given up trying to use the brass inserts. I had the hardest time trying to find a tap that was the same threads as the outside of my threaded inserts. (on a non-related project) I finally said "This is stupid, I'm just going to tap it with the bolt threads instead" lol


----------



## superdav721

You didn't get the oil to hot. You have to get the steel above 1330 degrees or when a magnet wont stick to the metal.
That is hard with a propane torch. A hollowed brick will do nicely. Or a soup can lined with mortar.
It is possible the steel you are working with needs to be quenched with water.
Oil quenches just a bit slower than water.
You only need the tip that will have an edge on it hardened. Dont worry with the other end.


----------



## CL810

At first I used threaded inserts (#6 size) from Lowe's and was having fits. I then happened to get some from Ace Hardware. They were stronger and I was able to insert two successfully first try. Funny thing was I only needed 2 but I bought six because of my prior problems.


----------



## waho6o9

I like using this kind with a cut up allen wrench that fits into a socket
for a drill or an impact.

Easy peasy.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Dave, I think a wind break would've solved my problem with trying to heat a tiny piece of steel. I'm pretty sure it's O1 since I bought it from McMaster-Carr. I just didn't leave it in the oil long enough the first try, I think…

Maybe I'll anneal the top half where the brass screw holds on? That would be easy…

Or see if Hamilton Tools can ship me one of their blades overnight. LOL!


----------



## Boatman53

Well I ruined my gauge today with names and date and LJ swap. I've fondled it enough to be illegal, so it must be about time to send it off. Just have to take some photos for later so it might get into the mail tomorrow if the schedule allows. Hope my recipient likes it. Good luck to everyone else. The clock is ticking.
Jim


----------



## waho6o9

Oh I get it, the stamping is supposed to go on before the finish is applied.

Hopefully, my recipient will understand as well.

Oops.


----------



## Mosquito

I got excited and forgot to sign mine under all the finish. Applied a coat of dewaxed shellac as sanding sealer and then signed it. Oops.


----------



## ShaneA

No signature for me, heck I don't want this travishamockery traced back to me! : )

On that note, guess I better put it in the mail soon.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Travishamockery?


> ?? Where do I get one of those


 Are they very expensive? Do they come in Chevy orange??


----------



## 489tad

A nice suprize waiting for me when I came back from an extended weekend trip. J. P. of Rockwell TX the package is here! I'm not opening it till I send out mine. The marking blade still needs a little refinement. So I will try something tonight.


----------



## BrandonW

No signature for me, heck I don't want this travishamockery traced back to me!

Typical Shane comment. Of course when we see his gauge, we'll all think it's the bee's knees.

Good to hear about everybody's progress! We're getting closer to Gauge Day.


----------



## waho6o9

Shane's a funny guy, many a fine project has he made, like these great
handles with a I don't know what I'm doing with my new Rikon lathe folks.

Seriously Bro, you do great work.


----------



## ShaneA

You guys know I like to set the bar low. Actually, of all of the swaps to date, I am thinking the gauges I have made are better than my other entries. Had the least confidence in the beginning about the gauge too. Without stuff like these swaps, I would have never even considered making one. I am looking forward to see what everyone comes up with. I guess I need to get a box, and send one off.


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, from now on just send me all your crap.


----------



## DaddyZ

Watch it Don he might take it literally…...


----------



## jordanp

Sounds like everything is moving along, It was a relief getting mine out.. all though there were things I wanted to do differently, but from my experience, overworking a project can turn out to be a disaster and you could very well end up starting over in the 4th quarter of the game.


----------



## Boatman53

Mine just got sent out this afternoon. It should be in hands of it's new owner by Friday. The good thing about putting his name on on it was it was easier to part with. Hope he finds it useful.
Jim


----------



## superdav721

I got movies made.
I got popcorn made.
and we still got more than two weeks.
Crap!


----------



## Boatman53

I can't wait for the reveal, it will be interesting how they differ.
Jim


----------



## jordanp

are we all going to reveal the gauges we made here on this thread, or is everyone going to post it as a project?


----------



## superdav721

I think we do both. Post your gauge you made as a project and show all of them off here!
I am going to tell every body.
A few folks that dont even want to know.


----------



## Mosquito

*jordanp* both, usually. Last few we've done, the recipient posts pictures of what they receive, and then the sender posts it as a project and/or here


----------



## BrandonW

It's best that when we post the projects to use the tag gaugeswap so that you can link to all the marking gauges with one link.


----------



## superdav721

In a few minutes I have a big 
*TEASER*


----------



## superdav721

Wait for it!


----------



## BrandonW




----------



## superdav721




----------



## superdav721

I dont think I totally let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## waho6o9

Catchy tune


----------



## BrandonW

Nice, Dave! I enjoyed the teaser! Less than a few more weeks of waiting now.


----------



## CL810

No you didn't but that cat sure do swing!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Very well produced Dave!


----------



## superdav721

Thank you


----------



## Hammerthumb

Dave - have you ever made drawer pulls?


----------



## superdav721

I have made a few. I have made them with a tapered end to bent back over and drove back into the drawer face. I did these for JL7 a few months ago.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I'll PM you a picture of the chest tomorrow (left them at work) so you can see what I have so far. I would like something like that but the top drawers are only 2" tall and would need something small and delicate. Here is a bad picture after cutting the drawer faces. I have the chest finished now except for the cork liner in the drawers and the pulls. It is quite a bit darker now that it is finished (Danish, shellac, and wax)


----------



## superdav721

Send me a PM Paul. We will work it out.
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Hammerthumb

Will do. Thanks.


----------



## jordanp

nice video dave!


----------



## Mosquito

Got the top coats on tonight, now just gonna wait a few days and send it out. I'm pretty happy with it


----------



## terryR

Cool video teaser, Dave! Can't wait to see all the nice gauges…

Hoping to attach the blade to my gift today, and stamp it without mistakes. Hmmm, maybe I should've stamped my initials first…everyone seems to be having bad luck in the end…

Edit: Oh crap! I just checked Elfster for some reason, and they have my street address wrong. The correct address is 872, I hope my secret Santa is procrasnatory, and hasn't mailed it yet. Chances are that I'll still receive the package considering where we live and how far apart the houses are. I'm certain I've checked that data before, several times actually, maybe I switched it be mistake??? Please forgive me, whomever has drawn me name…


----------



## donwilwol

cool video Dave!!

Terry, maybe you can catch the mailman as he rides by and ask him if you can look in his saddle bag.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys.


----------



## terryR

Don, yeah the guy knows me by name, and knows my truck…has flagged me down a few times en passing to give me a package! 

You guys ever notice how some vintage saws arrive in the mail wrapped up looking like a shotgun? I think that's why he remembers me…plus the heavy boxes of flint. "Dang, whatcha got in there…rocks?"


----------



## BrandonW

Terry, did you update the address in Elfster? It looks like it says 872 there to me.


----------



## terryR

yes, I did, Brandon. Sorry for being a PIA…I bet it all works out.


----------



## BrandonW

No worries-- I'm going to send a message to the person who drew your name and make sure they aren't using the old address.


----------



## LakeLover

Dave good video. But where are your Saskatchewan Seal Skin Bindings?


----------



## superdav721

I ran out. I will go up there and get some more.


----------



## RGtools

That was great Dave. Now I am even more excited for the reveal day.


----------



## Mosquito

Hopefully not giving away too much… Should hit the mail soon


----------



## ChuckC

I hope to get mine in the mail by Monday. Of course, I said that to myself last week about the Monday that just passed.


----------



## Mosquito

now that I've got finish applied I have to quit monkeying with it, so I should be able to get it sent out soon lol


----------



## Mosquito

Oh man… notice left for a UPS package I wasn't expecting… Hmmm, my hopes are high :-D


----------



## terryR

well…

...

...the NEXT time I make a steel blade and a brother LJ asks "did I temper it"....ummmm….I'll say yes.

As soon as my camera's battery will take a charge, I can show you guys a piece of O1 steel that snapped in 1/2 like a cheap piece of plastic. Just from the pressure of a brass screw against hardwood. And I didn't think it was possible! 

Good thing I'm retarded, I mean retired, so I can try again tomorrow. I want a nice temper line on this one.


----------



## Boatman53

Yea Terry these are the lessons that are best learned the hard way. Hopefully there were no injuries.
Jim


----------



## ShaneA

I can respect the effort and grit Terry. A little birdie did tell me once that a 4-40 screw w/insert can secure a blade that Hamilton tools offers…if things get dicey, could be an option.


----------



## terryR

LOL, Shane, I almost emailed you to ask the dimensions on the Hamilton blade! But, I'm gonna try smarter tomorrow.

No injuries, Jim, thanks! Gotta learn by doing…not by sitting on the couch. I sure thought for a second this AM about using indirect heat to temper the top portion. Shoulda listened to that thought!


----------



## superdav721

that there is sum fuuny stuff Terry


----------



## donwilwol

terry, just send it to dave and have him melt it back together!


----------



## terryR

^Or maybe I'll heat it, beat the crap out of it, heat it again, beat, heat, beat…call it Alabama damascus?


----------



## superdav721

Dave has been building shade for the forge. It has been a heat index of 103 here. To damn hot to beat on steel in the sun. Because of the resent hail storm, roofing material with dents is everywhere. I have built two adjustable poles and have cut down two pieces of 20' angle iron I found in the pasture. I will have $0 invested in this just a lot of time. I did get a bit sick welding galvanized pipe today. I had two fans and was outside. But it still got to me.


----------



## donwilwol

careful dave. Heat + gas = negitive affects.


----------



## OnlyJustME

But flame+gas = fun


----------



## waho6o9

That's some lethal stuff Dave. +1 for DonW.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Dave - I have heard that drinking milk will get rid of that sick feeling from the galvy. Have you ever tried that?


----------



## superdav721

Hammer I have not. Its over now. I ground back 2 inches on the lip and beyond where I was welding. Ouside in the sun, with a large fan and a smaller one. I would hold my breath weld and move back before breathing. It still got me a bit. I dont think I could have stood wearing a resporator in the heat. Even after you grind that stuff of it is still there. I needed two canopy poles built. It is done now and they are made. The other sad thing is I cant see what I am weilding in the sunshine. The sun was over my head and I was welding by feel. Looks like a firstgrader melted a cryon on the joints.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Probably looks like one of my welds. Years ago I got sick from galvanized. A welder friend of mine told me to drink some milk. It seamed to help. Don't worry about the welds as long as they are strong. We can't see them from here


----------



## superdav721

I just kept sticking it on it I felt it would hold.


----------



## mochoa

Just got back from my trip yesterday. On the front step was a box from LJ brother CL and a tube from McMasters! That's how I like to come home from a trip! The gauge is sweet CL! Can't wait to show it off.

Now to finish mine, I glued in my brass the day I got home, now just need to flush things up, sand and apply a finish! Wont be long now.

Mine is kind of a unique design, I haven't seen one exactly like it online.

I made two this time so I could have one. Still sad I didn't make a screwy mallet for myself. I'm going to have to go back and make me one, one of these days.


----------



## CL810

Sorry I personalized it for you Mauricio. Boxing it up I dropped it and there's a tiny ding on the back top!! Dadnabbit!! Leaving myself for 3 weeks so I didn't have time to redo it!!


----------



## mochoa

Dont even sweat that. I fondled it for about 24 hours before noticing that ding and I thought that I or one of the kids had done it. lol. All the beauty around the ding distracts you from it. See you shouldn't have mentioned it.


----------



## terryR

Photos or it didn't happen? Oh, it happened, alright…

For the benefit of the OTHER folks new to heat treating, here's what happens when a brittle piece of O1 is subjected to a tiny bit of stress…










Just the force of the brass against hardwood snapped the steel in two pieces easily. was I bummed…

However, today I shaped another one and only heated the cutting edge. Quenched in old diesel, washed and sharpened on the DMT's to 8000 grit. And, it's already screwed onto my gift gauge, and tested several times. Whew! What a load off my back. 

If I feel full of beans in the morning, I'll stamp my tr into the gauge. Or maybe just drop it in the mail before I screw something else up! LOL


----------



## Boatman53

Terry that's not at all how I pictured the break in my mind. I fear the taper of the screw head wedged the blade apart. Does the blade fit in a dado to keep it straight? That might keep the screw from spreading the blade.
Jim


----------



## OnlyJustME

^my thinking too.


----------



## superdav721

Terry did you temper it?


----------



## terryR

Yes, the blade fits in a dado to keep it from moving side to side.

Dave, no I didn't temper it. I kept the heat away from the slot portion best I could. Don't think the cutting edge is rock hard this time since it sharpened easily. Should I temper it? The whole blade?


----------



## ChuckC

I really like the shape of that blade. Too bad it broke.


----------



## superdav721

Terry you are having problems with is splitting at the connection part. Leave that part softer. That way it will bend a bit and take some abuse. Harden the tip where the edge goes. A good knife is soft, medium and hard just in the right places. The good thing about doing it by hand is you pick where you want it to go.
That is the secret to Japanese swords.


----------



## Mosquito

Picked up my package from UPS today  Now I have to wait to share!

Mine should go out next week, probably


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Chuck…I had 6 hours in it somehow. Luckily, the blade I made today only took 2. The difference? Dremel instead of borg files.

Thanks for all your advise, Dave. I hope I left the slot area soft this time. I only put the torch to the tip, and although the whole piece blued, no red or orange went past the cutting edge. I even held the tip only in the quench for 30 seconds before dropping the whole blade in. Gonna practice with temper lines. when I get some time…I love the challenge!


----------



## superdav721

You will get it I am sure.


----------



## Timbo

I received a box at the house yesterday from Jim (Boatman53), I seemed a bit on the heavy side for its size box. When I opened the box and saw all the brass I found why.

Jim, I can say is this is the nicest marking gauge I have ever touched, this could have come from Bridge city tools.

Can't wait to show this off!


----------



## superdav721

wow


----------



## Boatman53

Tim glad to make it for you. Now you know why I HAD to stamp your name on it, so I would have to send it. But come to think of it a lot of my tools have someone else's name on them. Dang it. Just kidding. But I did fondle it way too much. Now I have to make/finish mine, all the pieces are cut but that final fitting and assembly can be time consuming. I forgot to mention in my note (if you haven't figured it out) the notch on the back end of the beam is for guiding a pencil. Glad it arrived safe and sound.
Jim


----------



## BrandonW

Can't wait to see it! I think the organizer of the swap should have a special privilege, nay, duty to inspect all the marking gauges first. I don't want anyone short changed. ;-)


----------



## waho6o9

Ya did great Boatman53! By the sounds of things I'm guessing bronze with

an exotic hardwood, finished and up to snuff. LOL


----------



## carguy460

To backtrack a few posts, I would like to add some input on the galvanized welding situation. I've made myself sicker than a dog more than once with that stuff…I thought that getting a little ill was the worst it did, until my Dad was diagnosed with bladder cancer…The docs dug into his history and determined that the likely cause of the cancer was from his many years of welding, including quite a bit of galvanized work. Please be careful out there, fellow welders! Go overboard on the ventilation and respirator use! I don't want any of yall to go through what Dad had to…


----------



## superdav721

I take those words to heart


----------



## Jeff82780

shipped mine out today. I received mine last week from hammerthumb AKA Paul. Wow was this gauge amazing. bETTER THAN THE ONE I BOUGHT FROM HAMILTON. CANT WAIT TO SHOW IT OFF! THANKS PAUL!


----------



## Timbo

@Jim Yes I thought the notch was for a pencil but was also going to ask! So thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Your welcome Jeff. Use it in good health.  If you need another blade for it, let me know.


----------



## 489tad

I am done and its going in the mail on Monday.


----------



## ChuckC

Mine is done, well almost. I have to put the finish on. I've never made anything for a woodworker before and I have to say I'm a bit nervous. It's like cooking for a chef.

What is everyone doing for a finish? I'm thinking some sort of oil and wax??


----------



## OnlyJustME

I'm just going with tung oil. You just lick it all over right?


----------



## shelly_b

Mine went in the mail today Lady said it should be there by Tues. It was light enough to send via USPS. Of course, I had to mess with it right before I sent it and screw something up. It's been sitting on my bench collecting dust for a couple weeks, so for some reason today I decided that the thumb screw needed to be a little shorter…well, we know where this goes. Now it's too short. Not WAYY too short, but like litteraly a hair short. I sent it anyway because it was the only one I aged. The others are still shiny brass. I meant to send a polished brass one too, just incase the recipient wanted to use it too, but realized after I taped the box that I had forgot. So, if you receive a box from me next week and the fence gets stuck on the rail, take the thumb screw out, loosen the threaded insert a half twist, and that should fix the problem I will be sending another thumb screw that is not too short in the near future after I get it "antiqued".


----------



## superdav721

There all starting to go out. We are getting closer.
Guys the galvanizing welding is over. My frame for my shop porch is up. My ass is dragging. I had to get the wife out to help me hang it. She was told to just balance things and get tubafores. Tomorrow after yard work I will cover it.


----------



## shelly_b

haha, that's why my finish didn't turn out exactly how I wanted…I forgot to lick it. I did finish with a bunch of bush oil, then paste wax though. Makes it easier to touch up if it ever needs refinishing.


----------



## marcuscraft

Must. Finish. This.. weekend.

Is anyone else amazed how easy it is to get behind on something so simple?


----------



## Mosquito

*Marcus* ... simple? hmmm, I think I did it wrong lol


----------



## ksSlim

>Mark K--Got your package about 10 days ago.
Haven't opened it yet, waiting until Christmas in June.
Elfster is having difficulties allowing me to reply to your message.

slim


----------



## Ripthorn

Mine is all completed, will go out Monday (if all goes well). I did a few things for the first time on this one, like make all my own hardware and actually do the whole rub wax in with steel wool thing. I think it turned out pretty well, I just hope my recipient likes it.


----------



## 489tad

Shelly_b, Its funny the screw was too long you say. Mine is done. Sitting on the counter with the screw up just about three threads. Wouldn't take but a few minutes to cut them off. Not like I'd take too much off. What to do? What to do?


----------



## shelly_b

That's funny Dan, b/c mine was 3 threads too long too…but thats better than too short!! Be careful


----------



## ChuckC

I went with Watco Danish oil. It will get a few coats of wax tomorrow and sent of on Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## Iguana

Slim,

Thanks for letting me know. Was getting a bit worried it got stuck at the border.


----------



## RaggedKerf

Mine's done. Just need to let the paint dry before I send it. I hope the recipient takes it with a grain of salt--I put a lot of work into this project and pushed myself to and through a couple barriers that had stopped me in the past. Like the door. And the garage. And a six pack. Or two.

Seriously, I'm glad I did this, even if I already know it's not going to be on par with some of the "practice" pieces that were posted on this thread from some of you guys out there. I have never worked with brass before, never worked with thumbscrews and inserts, never made my own blade before…the list goes on. All the way to carving my "makers mark"! If nothing else, it could be your beater gauge (or a piece of kindling to start a fire) that you don't worry about denting and dinging  This project was a lot of fun and great practice for working with a deadline. And despite my insecurity about my work, I think it is one of the top two pieces I've ever made so far!

There…now that I got that off my chest, I'm going to go blow on this thing and get it to dry faster….


----------



## terryR

Shane, so will YOU be the last to confirm mailing your gift, or ME? 

I got a new secret tool to help with heat treating yesterday in town…a cheap toaster oven. I actually bought 2 since my wife set our last one on fire! Gonna temper my blade today, perform a bit more testing, and shoot for Monday's mail bag!

+1 to what Steve said…lot of firsts on the gauge for me, too. And, if it weren't for this swap, I wouldn't have crossed those barriers for the first time. Looking forward to seeing a ton of cool gauges soon!!!


----------



## superdav721

Oven is the best way to go. Nice even heat.


----------



## ShaneA

I am shooting for early this week Terry. It has been done for weeks. Just been procrastinating on building a presentation box for it too. Now that I have waited so long…that may be out. I just need Don to let me borrow 5 or 6 elves for a week or two.


----------



## mochoa

Question for the group. When you are doing a brass inlay you have to glue it in and then flush it up right? So how do you keep the brass dust from fowling up the wood?

It was a particular issue with me because I left the brass proud of the wood so there was a lot of swarf on the first one that dirtied up my wood. On second gauge I used my low angel jack with the A2 iron and actually planed it most oft he way flush. LOL. It actually worked! I'll regret it later when I have to reshaped that thing.

Once I got it mostly flush I used 220grit being careful to blow the dust off of the paper frequently. Then I cleaned the wood with compressed air then mineral spirits. I found that I found that if I sanded to 400 grit the swarf was impossible to clean off of the wood.

This method seems to have worked out.

Anybody got a better way?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Mauricio - that is why I chose Ipe. Close grained woods will not have that problem. What species did you use?


----------



## waho6o9

Dado worked for me


----------



## mochoa

Yeah I used a dado to set the brass into also. Was your perfectly flush from the get go? The brass stock I got was not flat on one side (slightly convex) _which is why it needed flushing up no matter what I did. I put the flat part in the bottom of the groove.

Paul, that was my issue, my wood is African Mahogany (I think) and its not particularly hard and it is kind of open grained.


----------



## waho6o9

Nay, it wasn't perfect anything, a lot of fun though. I'm guessing you made
yours in the face of the gauge to ride against the material? My dado was in 
the beam and used for a wear strip, so it wasn't that critical.

Looking forward to the different and unique gauges that were made.


----------



## mochoa

Yeah, I particularly can't wait to see Jim (Boatman) and Paul's gauges!


----------



## shampeon

I think the best move is to flatten the brass before inlaying, and make the dado a hair deeper than the wood. Then true up the wood to the brass.

If you've got fine brass dust in the pores of your wood, get thee to an air compressor and blast the hell out of the piece.


----------



## JayT

+1 to shamp.

I experimented with a brass wear strip, and sanding wood down to meet the brass worked well.


----------



## mochoa

Good tip, I'll try that next time.


----------



## Mosquito

Mine went out today


----------



## CL810

I just sanded my brass level. I don't think it fouled the wood. Did it Maur?


----------



## mochoa

Nope, came out perfect!


----------



## terryR

Ouch, Mauricio, I was gonna ask the group if anyone used a hand plane to size brass. I couldn't bring myself to do it.

I used the good ol poor man's planer…sandpaper glued to mdf. I never had any problems with brass filling the open pores of my rosewood…must be the grain direction?

My whole gift was made from the cut off bin…beam is even from a piece that was resawn, glued up, not liked, used as a practice piece for my friend's router table many times, then I found it in the burn pile! "Hey, you aren't gonna burn this [exotic rosewood], are you?" my friend says, "What you gonna do with a piece that small?" He had many explitives to share yesterday after seeing the nearly finished gauge!


----------



## terryR

Hey, is it too early to start voting for the NEXT swap? seems like enough time to make another tool by Sept's end?

Or will we drag it out till christmas?


----------



## Boatman53

I had the same thought Terry. But what to make?


----------



## mochoa

I've participated in the last 3 swaps and I kind of feel like every 3 months is a little too frequent. I don't know about yall but furniture type projects take me a couple of months so the swaps kind of interrupt those.

I love the swaps so I wouldn't want to miss one. I just think having them every 6mo would make them more manageable and make them more special.

Ya'll know what I'm saying? Anybody else feel the same way or is it just me?


----------



## mochoa

Terry, I'm dreading sharpening that iron. It was leaving a pretty scratchy surface towards the end and A2 sucks to sharpen.


----------



## BrandonW

I also like the idea of doing them a little less frequently, maybe only three a years (every four months). They are a ton of fun, though. Of course, someone can participate in as many or as few swaps as they wish. We can do a vote on how many swaps to do. Go democracy!

And for the record, I like the idea of changing the facilitator each time. I think that Ryan is going to take charge on the next one, if he's still open to do that.


----------



## ShaneA

3 per yr sounds good to me. But, I am good with whatever. Like Brandon said, you don't have to participate in every one if you don't have time/desire. Would suck to sit one out though, really they aren't that hard, costly, or time consuming…in theory at least. : )


----------



## mochoa

Hey 3 a year! I like the sound of that. I forgot that 12 was divisible by 3, so much for my finance degree…. But I'm on my second drink for the night so I'll blame the rum and not my education.


----------



## ChuckC

This is my first swap. Somehow I missed the last ones. The gauge is oiled, waxed, assembled, and ready to go. Here is a teaser. I hope I'm not breaking any rules. Oh, 3 a year sounds good.


----------



## BrandonW

Looking good, Chuck. Teasers are allowed!


----------



## superdav721

Yall were talking planes at one time. I can see a few going ALL out on that. How about do a small, medium and big swap (difficulty level). 
like
small - plum bob, push stick
medium - clip board, ultimate picture frame
big - hand plane, bow saw
those were just off the top of my flat head.


----------



## ChuckC

Small: Dovetail saddle marker, 90* clamping blocks, paint/finish pyramid-like things


----------



## mochoa

I'm looking forward to making a plane next. Also looking forward to making a couple of extras. I think that will be next.


----------



## terryR

Sounds like the majority would like less frequent swaps…bummer…of course, I have no kids or personal life! 

6 months till christmas…if that's our next deadline, we should see some fine tools! Lots of infill planes, I bet…

And, christmas is just ready made for gift swapping.

3 swaps a year sounds like christmas, April, and August??? +1 to having a different moderator each time, it's a lot of work and worry.


----------



## wormil

I can go 3/yr or 4/yr if they remain small projects; three months is a long time for a small project. Fall is probably the busiest time for many of us, I know it is for me anyway, but I could squeeze in a project. I will volunteer to run one in the future if needed.

What about doing a level?


----------



## Boatman53

Level could be good. A bevel gauge would be good too. It is nice to have several of them in different sizes.
Happy Fathers Day to all the old and new fathers out there.
Jim

Edit: perhaps the one to step up and moderate should choose. Not IT. I don't have time. But I like participating.


----------



## shelly_b

Happy father's day to the fathers I like every 3 months. This was my first swap, but waiting til xmas seems like a long time! I like 3, preferably 4 a year. But, I work 12's so I only work 3 days a week…but I also have a 3yr old. Still like a reason to HAVE to spend time in the shop.


----------



## Mosquito

If a 4 month time line is too much, we could always do one in 3 months, and then take a month break before starting the next one 

I think I'm good with whatever, I guess. Though I'm debating sitting the next one out depending on what it is, as I tend to get more busy in the summer with cabin season and what not… We'll see though


----------



## jordanp

3 or 4 a year is good i think. Im sure people will sign up for some and not others, depending on skill set and tools..


----------



## shampeon

Got some Father's Day shop time in today, and finished my gauge. Here's a teaser.









Gotta work on lining up the letters in my punch kit (an old Millers Falls one, of course).


----------



## BrandonW

Yeah, lining up the letters can be a pain!


----------



## Boatman53

That's how I "ruined" the one I made. Tim can flip the beam over and it all goes away if he wants. 
Jim


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm ready to see all these tools, guys! So many teasers… urgh.


----------



## mochoa

I've started clamping or double stick taping a straight edge to the piece when I go to stamp the letters. That helps a lot but not as easy on those smaller pieces.


----------



## BrandonW

UPDATE TIME, so, from what I gathered, these are the LJ members who have *completed and mailed* their gauges so far:

CL810
brandonw
Mosquito
Superdav
DonBroussard
donw
Airframer
JayT
boatman53
waho6o9
JordanP
Iguana
shelly_b
daddyz
Hammerthumb
Rick M.
bondogaposis
RGTools
Timbo

And these are the ones who are pretty close to mailing (or have just mailed them):

Mauricio
terryR
RipThorn
ChuckC
489tad
TheCook
shampeon
ShaneA
raggedkerf

And these are the members from whom I need updates:

fatandy2003
LakeLover
Quaternion
Wally331
GMatheson
Cosmicsniper
Jeff82780
GatorJim
jap
Marcus
OnlyJust Me
zwwizard
Derosa
ksSlim
stan3443

Feel free to PM me any questions or updates. My information may be wrong, so let me know if I need to change anything.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Are we supposed to update? Ok i'm starting on my gauge.


----------



## GMatheson

My gauge is in a box waiting to get mailed. Should go out tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## BrandonW

OJM, I haven't asked anyone to update, but I wanted to check in with everyone to see if we need to make changes so that everyone participating gets a tool. I was going to send a PM to people I haven't heard anything from, but I thought I'd post this update to maybe save me a few PMs.


----------



## fatandy2003

Brandon,

Gauge is as done as it is going to get  It is in a box ready for someone to take it to the Post Office… Tomorrow, hopefully?


----------



## DaddyZ

Ready & Packaged for Mailing, but I can't find the Address to send it to, Elfster will not let me get back to that listing, it says it is to old….

Hopefully Brandon has a list,

;(


----------



## BrandonW

I'll send you a PM, Pat.


----------



## 489tad

Mailed it! Now I can open mine.


----------



## 489tad

Just opened mine. Outstanding!


----------



## Ripthorn

I got one from my sender today. Let me just say that he put in a lot of thought and creativity. Truly an impressive tool. As for mine, it is boxed and ready for me to feel good enough to get out of the house and go to the post office.


----------



## terryR

My teaser shot…









Didn't come out perfect…should fit right in with the others! 

Marking gauge done. Boxing now, mail tomorrow.


----------



## bondogaposis

Anybody got a better way?

Maur, I made the entire face of brass.

I also vote for three a year, after participating in the last 3 I'm feeling a little burned out on the swap. I need the summer off, time to go fishing. By September I'll be ready to jump back in.


----------



## Mosquito

I was going to use brass for something on mine, but ended up not doing it. I didn't want to introduce another layer into it, and didn't want to try to recess it in to the marking gauge in the the way I would have wanted to


----------



## Quaternion

The end is in sight for mine. Spent most of the day so far. I need to make and install the cutter (no heat treating here…), and decide on and apply a finish. It will be in the mail tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## Gatorjim

All I need to do is sign mine some how and pack it up. I figured to use my wood burner but that didn't work the engraver looked bad so I think I am just going to use a fine point sharpie and let it go. I hope my recipient likes it if nothing else it could be a paper weight.


----------



## superdav721

Nice teaser Terry.


----------



## Boatman53

True story. I did clamp and used a fence to "try" and guide the stamps to personalize the gauge I made. Did LJ swap first not too pleased then freehanded the recipients name, still not great but it was done. About a year ago I misplaced the numeral 1 from my set (it's in the shop someplace) so I went to my machinist friend to use his set. And of course being a machinist to the highest standards we had the thing all clamped down with a fence and he was eyeing everything with the magnifying visor. I stamp the two then line up the zero he gives the ok, I hit it and of course it's not lined up. A string of expletives spew from this 81 year old perfectionist, but it's too late it's done. The one and the three come out fine naturally. About the time I'm taking the gauge out of the clamps a woodworker friend of mine stops in the machine shop. Sees the gauge, fondles it and suggests I should give it to him. That was a huge compliment coming from him, but I told him I was part of a tool swap and was about to send it to someone I never met or had even talked to. The look on his face was hard to describe. He then asked how it worked and I explained everyone sends a gauge of their own making to the person they are assigned. His response was how did I know someone was going to follow through and send one to me. I said trust. I could tell from his expression he would never be involved in these swaps.
Today I received a gauge from ShellyB. I knew right away from the short antiqued thumb screw. I love it. Would not change a thing. Don't worry about the screw. You did a fantastic job. I couldn't be happier. More later, it's dinner time.
Jim


----------



## donwilwol

I've found the best way to line up the stamps is with a piece of tape. The tape makes the line. You follow the line with your stamps. Works like a charm, with a little practice of course.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Jim you probably had the 0 upside down.  
Would have loved to see that guys face. Wonder what it would have looked like had you told him that if some one doesn't follow through there would be someone else, that you dont know and never met, that gives a second one out to make it right.


----------



## shelly_b

Thanks Jim I just realized I forgot to take pics before I sent it too…oops. So, when the time comes to share, would it be possible for you to share the pics for me? The deeper I get into woodworking, the more I realize my organization skills are really lacking….maybe adding woodworking into my already busy life is to blame. I'm never going to stop ww though, I can't quit working yet, payton still needs alot of my time, and I can't stand a dirty house. Guess I better come up with a plan or just stay unorganized lol.


----------



## shelly_b

Oh, I speaking of forgetting things because I am unorganized, I also meant to send a discription note. It's made with sapele and walnut. The blade is/was a jigsaw blade, and it's finished with bush oil and paste wax….I think that's all I forgot


----------



## Airframer

It's good to see these going out in mass finally  That means we will be able to share soon. I'm actually a bit worried about mine. I haven't heard a peep from my recipient and have no idea if it was received or "well received". Oh well.. just my paranoia peeking out lol.


----------



## shelly_b

I'm still waiting patiently on mine… though everytime I get a package I get excited thinking maybe it's my new guage!(I order alot of things online)


----------



## IrishWoodworker

Is it too late to be part of this?


----------



## LakeLover

Mine is made, 
1st Pan for some gold to pay for postage.
I have to hitch the dogs up to the sleigh,
chase the polar bears away from the igloo. 
Then hope the stage coach does not get robbed by bad guys.


----------



## Boatman53

Don that is a great idea about the tape. I'm going to try that.
OJM no the zero was not upside down, the shanks on the stamps have a line to denote the bottom of the letter and that was against the fence. Still don't know what happened.
Thanks Shelly I knew all the woods but I was wondering where the blade came from. No worries about the photos, PM me your email address and I'll email some to you. You can pick and choose and post them where you want. I didn't really start taking photos of my work till I started hanging out on the different forums. It's still hard to stop the flow of work to take a photo, I just don't think of it. It does help having the camera/phone with me all the time. Plus I never needed a portfolio to sell my work so I never thought much about it. On the back side of my career now and I do wish I had taken more pics just to be able to share.
Jim


----------



## BrandonW

newplane, yes it is too late for this swap, but there will be one or two more this year, so check back on this thread.


----------



## Mosquito

*Jim* I'm the same way. I often have a hard time remembering to stop and take pictures in the middle of progress. I just want to keep going lol. That's why I started using a computer I built to do video or timeapse with a web cam mounted above my bench. That assumes I'm not too lazy to turn it on lol

*Newplane* Unfortunately, it's too late to join in on this swap as we've already drawn all the names and many of us have sent ours already. I'm guessing we'll likely be having another one shortly after this one ends though


----------



## OnlyJustME

Jim i was really just making a joke since the 0 looks the same either way.


----------



## Boatman53

I know, however they are not centered on the end of the steel for some reason. So it was a valid explanation.
Jim


----------



## mochoa

Another good call Bondo, making the whole face out of brass would have been much easier.

Jim, great story, we truly have a great group of folks here on LJ.

My cutter is made, name stamped, and the first coat of finish applied! Should be able to send it out this week.


----------



## RaggedKerf

Mine is in the mail and out of my hands…hope the USPS takes good care of it. Not sure how many more "character marks" it can take!


----------



## ksSlim

Waiting for second coat of finish to dry.
Ebony is a bitch to finish.


----------



## BrandonW

Ebony? Slim just took it to a whole new level!


----------



## Gatorjim

I was just reading the Lumberjocks emag and there was no mention of the swap. Do they know it's going on?
Do they care? I would think they would be excited about it going on. Oh well mines ready to send out. Whats next?


----------



## Mosquito

*GatorJim* I'm not sure what the answers to those questions would be specifically, but I believe they did mention the original "Mallet Swap" last year


----------



## BrandonW

Yup, I think Mos is right. I haven't reached out to Debbie or anything regarding the swap, but I imagine they know it's going on since this thread is constantly on the front page of the forums.


----------



## Mosquito

not to mention when we reveal and have like 20 projects hit the home page lol


----------



## Gatorjim

That is cool Mos I must of missed it. I missed the mallet swap myself but did the marking knife/awl and this one. I never gave any thought to making these things but its been fun.


----------



## BrandonW

I figure with the more publicity the more people would join in and it would be harder to organize.


----------



## Mosquito

My thoughts exactly, Brandon


----------



## Gatorjim

I didn't think of that Brandon. I will slide back over to my corner and hush. LOL


----------



## BrandonW

haha, no worries. I'm sure it will be included in one of the future eMags. We might send Debbie a notice once Jun 30 comes around.


----------



## Hammerthumb

What's wrong Brandon? Can't handle more than 43 entries? That is a lot come to think of it!


----------



## BrandonW

Paul, it hasn't been too bad, honestly. I kind of enjoy it, but I doubt I'd want to do it again soon. 100 people would be crazy.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I agree. I'm glad you were nominated. I'm really too busy to have to worry about something like this. I wanted to thank you for taking care of this part of the swap for all of us.


----------



## DaddyZ

Agreed ! Kudoos to Brandon !!

For He's a jolly good fellow, etc…


----------



## ChuckC

^^ .... which nobody can deny!

(thanks Brandon!)


----------



## BrandonW

It was all worth it just to hear you guys say, I mean, type that.  Like I said, it wasn't too bad.


----------



## donwilwol

Well done Brandon. Thanks for the memories


----------



## terryR

Agreed…Thanks, Brandon! Excellent job!


----------



## BrandonW

Thank you, Terry, for spear-heading this whole thing. And let's not forget Mauricio, too.


----------



## superdav721

Yeah Brandon!


----------



## mochoa

Me love you long time Brandon.


----------



## mochoa

Here is a trick I just came up with for clamping a straight edge down on a piece for name stamping. 









The cutting board is in the leg vise and the straight edge (a botched grooving plane body) is being held by a hold fast.


----------



## shampeon

Good ideas for the future on lining things up with the punches. I couldn't figure out an alignment jig for the little brass knob, though.

Put me down as being not in favor of having beginner/intermediate/advanced categories. Aside from the logistical challenge of pairing people up, I think one of the draws of these swaps is the challenge of either making something you never have before, or making something more complex/beautiful than you would for yourself.

Also I just found out that making a wooden plane isn't that hard. I did this in my spare time over two days:


----------



## superdav721

Great going guys.
Ian that is neat o!


----------



## Gatorjim

Figured to toss in my own tease.


----------



## jordanp

Nice one Mauricio, I got Bench Envy also =)

I've been really wanting to do a hand plane but i've been a little intimidated by the whole process.

But I think i might give it a shot in the near future..


----------



## LakeLover

Brandon I used to me the secretery for a national professional group. Volunteer position. One year I had to mail out 136 registered letters for a vote. Collect and mail receipts for annual dues etc. Very large amount of work and no one realises what is done behind the scenes. So I do appreciate what it takes to get these things done. Kudo's

So yesterday I pack up the marking gauge and go to the post office. The lady behind the counter weighs and measures the box, dicks around and then tells me the box is not acceptable. ????

The box in question was picked up from the local booze store (recycle). It was used to ship alcohol and is not allowed under Canada Post's rules. This is new to me as I have done this many times before. So like a good little boy I will repack and ship in a plain brown wrapper. and I won't mention there is a small sharp pointy thing on one end.


----------



## shelly_b

LakeLover-wrap it in duct tape, they will never know it was a booze box


----------



## shelly_b

I shipped mine in a recycled amazon box.


----------



## BrandonW

Lakelover, the same thing happened to me when I was shipping planes I sold on Ebay. I had them all boxed up and crossed out all the references to booze, but the postal lady wouldn't accepted it. I had used liquor boxes before, so that made me upset. And like Shelly says, I"ve used tons of Amazon boxes.

So, I've had a couple of instances where Elfster is allowing people to see the addresses of their recipient. I can't figure out the problem and have been less than impressed with the site overall. But if you need your recipient's address and Elfster won't display it for you, please send me a PM and I'll retrieve it for you.


----------



## waho6o9

Hock makes a plane kit that's reasonable priced, he's also a member
of LJ's as well.
http://www.hocktools.com/Kits.htm


----------



## DonBroussard

Caleb James, also an LJ member, posted free plans in his blog (http://lumberjocks.com/CalebJames/blog/35782) a while back. I printed them out for making at some future time, as yet undetermined.


----------



## waho6o9

Nice link Don, thanks.


----------



## jordanp

I was on my way home yesterday thinking about making some more marking gauges and trying to figure out what i was going to build next yada yada, and low and behold I find about 30-40 board feet of Pine and Cedar 1×2 1×4 1×6 2×12 and about 4-5 Board feet of 1×4 Red Oak All completely dry untouched by weather sitting on the side of the Road..


----------



## jap

Leaving for the post office in about 20 minutes…


----------



## terryR

Hey *JordanP*, you grabbed my stash, man! I just left it there for a few minutes to buy more lumber! 

Here is THE TOOL for stamping words in a straight line…









Available alone or with sets of stamps from Infinity Stamps

The alphabet sets also come with duplicate letters, upper and lower case, so I could even stamp terryR if I wanted!  However, as you probably guessed, the cost of a set runs $500-1000! yikes!

I tried to build a wooden jig to do the same task, but all my stamps are different lengths, and really too wide to look nice…letters come out w a y apart. Gonna have to just practice with a bright light, magnifying lens, and blue tape for a guide…

Hey, *Brandon*, are we allowed to post photos of extras ready for the unlucky? Hopefully no one gets left out…but I have 2 extras nearly complete…


----------



## BrandonW

Thanks for making extras, Terry! That's so awesome. I wouldn't post them yet, in case someone needs one and it's still a surprise, but I'd love to see them when we post the others.


----------



## terryR

^Awesome? Now, wait a sec. I didn't promise awesome…just extras. 

Brandon, I can ask via Elfster, but you'll figure out the sender…what's your fav color stone?


----------



## BrandonW

Terry, I don't think I know enough to answer that question. Usually my response to my favorite stone is Mick Jagger.


----------



## terryR

^LOL…good answer!


----------



## donwilwol

Sharon Stone would be my first choice.


----------



## DaddyZ

Box is in the Mail !!!!

Dang I forgot to take Pics !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope the receiver likes, I thought about keeping for myself & making another to send…. oh the joys of giving….

Can't wait till I get something Only a week & half left !!!!!!!


----------



## BrandonW

Don's answer is better!

Can't wait either, Pat, this is going to be epic.


----------



## LakeLover

So I cut the box, flipped inside out and taped it. Ha Ha. So It is in the mail.

I wrote down the address when I first got the link, so I am good.


----------



## BrandonW

I just received my marking gauge in the mail. Sent from Dan (489Tad). I absolutely love the gauge. Dan did such a fantastic job on it that it makes the gauge I built look like a child's toy (sorry Dave!). I'm quite impressed and can't wait to post photos of it. Thanks Dan!


----------



## superdav721

I am happy Brandon.


----------



## 489tad

Brandon your too kind, I'm glad you like it.


----------



## stan3443

just have to mount the blade . will be in the mail soon


----------



## wormil

Brown paper grocery bags are great wrapping paper if you need to cover a liquor or any other box. I cut down the seam, cut out the bottom, and you have a nice piece of brown kraft paper.


----------



## lysdexic

I am really hating the fact that I had to withdraw from this swap. Regardless, thanks to Brandon coordinating the effort.


----------



## Gatorjim

Package is in the mail should be there Monday. Have not received one yet.


----------



## Ripthorn

Package is away. Says 2-3 days for priority, but it's goin' clear across the continent.


----------



## Iguana

LakeLover, what size of marking gauge requires a liquor box to ship?


----------



## wormil

Got a small package today and my first thought was, 'It's the smallest marking gauge ever made.' But it turned out to be carbide blades; however I realized that carbide blades would make nice marking gauge knives.


----------



## LakeLover

Mark. For a really big mortise, think post and beam… LOL.

Actually I made a wooden box for it. That got a bit large. all the boxes around the house were a tad to small.

My sweety works at the local booze store, so that's my go to for cardboard boxes.


----------



## DaddyZ

I shipped mine in a local Pizza Box !!!


----------



## Mosquito

Small flat rate box. Disassembled, and just barely lol


----------



## Hammerthumb

DaddyZ - did you include the pizza? Mmmmm pizza!


----------



## LakeLover

So I guess a home made anvil swap is out ?


----------



## Ripthorn

I don't know, for us in the US, if it fits, it ships for one low rate!  Would be a pretty small anvil, though…


----------



## BrandonW

Can you imagine filling up one of those larger flat rate boxes with pure cast iron? I think we'd break the back of a postal worker.


----------



## Mosquito

well… "If it fits it ships… as long as it's under 70 pounds" lol


----------



## BrandonW

Still, 70 lbs is a lot of weight to fit into one of those things.


----------



## DaddyZ

Sorry no Slices on the way, might have a little smell when it gets there though


----------



## superdav721

Daddy Z my knife came from you in a pizza box.


----------



## DaddyZ

Yes, Eat Pizza approx. once a week, Easy to Cut & fold into whatever size you need


----------



## RaggedKerf

Got back from my daughter's dancing princess class in the middle of a hellacious thunderstorm and found a USPS box on the front stoop. Got inside and found it was protected just enough to not be wet. Boy was I glad cause Holy Spicoli, inside was a box of pure awesomeness hand crafted by Terry. WOW I can't wait for the reveal because this is amazing work, man, thanks so very much!

You can read all about the cool projects people make on LJ and drool over the pictures, but when you hold something like this in your hands…inspiring is hardly the word for it, but this thing makes me want to be a better woodworker! LOL Can't wait for nap time today!

Thanks again Terry!


----------



## terryR

Very cool, Steve, glad you like the gauge, bud!


----------



## shampeon

I mailed mine off today. Can't wait to see the array of gauges here.


----------



## jordanp

Brandon, I use to order antique rusty blacksmith tools off eBay and one time I received a large flat rate box weighing in at 45lbs you should have seen the mail mans face lol


----------



## RGtools

I am not sure but I believe my gauge came from Ripthorn. Whoever sent it…it's freaking drool worthy and it has a place of honor in my tool chest already. So many small details carried off so well. Can't wait to show it off here.

So much prettier than the one I sent out. Sorry.


----------



## wormil

Got mine today from GatorJim and she's a beaut, cherry, oak, & brass; nice and sturdy. I look forward to getting lots of use from it.


----------



## superdav721

One more week to show off!


----------



## bondogaposis

I got mine yesterday, in a pizza box. It's very nice, big enough to be a small panel gauge too. Thanks, Daddy Z.


----------



## BrandonW

Sweet! We're getting close! I still haven't heard from a couple of people, but we're doing very well so far. Can't wait to see all these marking gauges.


----------



## Mosquito

I don't think mine's gonna be the best looking either, so I'm going for "most creative"


----------



## DonBroussard

@Bondo-Did DaddyZ use tomato paste, basil and pepperoni as the finish on your gauge? Just joking, of course!

I am looking forward to seeing all the creativity and workmanship when the marking gauge parade starts in about a week. I am expecting a package within the next few days . . .


----------



## CL810

I'm going to miss all the excitement. I'm out of town for the next two weeks and not sure about internet access. Anyway, I won't be here when the gauge comes to post it.


----------



## mochoa

CL sorry to hear you will mis the big reveal. I've already made a spot for the one you sent me.

I also made a second gauge for me to keep which also has a spot here. 









My gauge will go out in the mail tomorrow!


----------



## superdav721

I got gauges plus one i haven't shown. The problem is my rack was full. Now I gata build another one.


----------



## BrandonW

We're getting really close to the big day! Can't wait. If you haven't mailed yours yet, within the next couple of days be a good time.


----------



## stan3443

thanks for the address Brandon,off to the postoffice


----------



## terryR

Dave…ummm…you may have a marking gauge problem.

Hey, what you gonna do with your old rack that only holds a dozen?


----------



## DaddyZ

Bondo ^ Glad you like it, I just about scrapped it seeing as how everyone is using brass on them..


----------



## CL810

Mauricio, I knew the gauge was going to a good home but I had no idea it was that good! Nice wall chest!


----------



## mochoa

;-)


----------



## mochoa

Dave you remind my I need to find a place for my panel gauge. Those can be tricky to store.


----------



## ShaneA

Finally got mine in the mail. Should be there Thursday, according to USPS. Nothing like last minute stuff.


----------



## Mosquito

I didn't use brass, DaddyZ 

Dave, that's a few marking implements lol


----------



## superdav721

Terry its ply. Come get it and you can have it.


----------



## superdav721

Mauri I did it like a small gun rack with a french cleat connection.


----------



## superdav721

Mos its seams every lot of tools I get has an ole Stanley or homemade one in it.


----------



## shelly_b

I found a box in the mail today from USPS. Yayy!! And it had a beautiful marking guage in it I really like the wedge that holds the fence, I have never seen this design before. Though, I'm still not sure who my sender is, initials CMH. I would also like to know what kind of wood it is made of b/c I really have no guesses! It sure is pretty though I can't wait to take it out to the shop and try it. Thanks CMH, I love it!


----------



## ChuckC

With any luck I'll have mine in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## ksSlim

Ready to mail mine, awaiting word from the organizer/leader guy.


----------



## wormil

ksSlim, just mail it, no one is waiting.


----------



## BrandonW

Actually, Slim's situation is slightly different and I just sent him a PM explaining it.


----------



## mochoa

My gauge is in the mail! I hope my recipient likes it as much as I do.


----------



## wormil

Oh, he was making extras right.


----------



## BrandonW

Rick, we have one person who is MIA and might need to send it to someone else who hasn't received one yet.

Mauricio, I'm pretty sure your gauge will be very well received. The progress photo you sent me was very nice!


----------



## jap

I received to packages today. One had a marking gauge addressed to me and signed BB. Its lovely maple and walnut. Thanks

The other packet was from Canada Post and contained my gauge and a note saying my item was damaged in shipping (I didn't insure it either). Thankfully it is in fine condition, except the blade was missing. So i'll make a new blade and send it out again tomorrow. Hopefully, it will arrive on time.


----------



## BrandonW

Sorry to hear about your gauge, Joel!


----------



## zwwizard

I received a package from Steve Vaught in the mail box today. Wont open it until the 30 when everyone else does. Mine should be out this week. I had a slow down due to a stint in the hosp. for gall bladder surgery.


----------



## BrandonW

Richard, you can open it whenever you want! Just don't post photos here until June 30.


----------



## ChuckC

Last teaser, promise 

It's going out tomorrow…


----------



## BrandonW

Chuck, that last picture was a bit too revealing. I can't believe you posted it here.


----------



## ChuckC

^^ Ha! I flipped it over to hide the address…


----------



## Iguana

Received mine today. Nicely done, GMatheson. Really like the cutter style.

I find it odd that it was cheaper for me to mail a package from Canada to the US than it was for GMatheson to mail me a package within Canada. And my package was larger.


----------



## Airframer

I am eagerly awaiting mine to show up  I am MORE excited to find out what my recipient thought of the gauge I sent. I haven't seen them post at all here so I am a bit in the dark as to how that all played out or if he even received it at all.

I think it would be good for future swaps to add a check in requirement for the participants. Just so we all know that everyone is still actively participating and have a bit of a progress report along the way. This is a forum swap after all so requiring forum participation shouldn't be out of bounds I wouldn't think. Just my .002..


----------



## waho6o9

Good idea Airframer. We know you're busy Bro. 7 days ago #1095 from U da Man Mr. Brandon

UPDATE TIME, so, from what I gathered, these are the LJ members who have completed and mailed their gauges so far:

CL810
brandonw
Mosquito
Superdav
DonBroussard
donw
Airframer
JayT
boatman53
waho6o9
JordanP
Iguana
shelly_b
daddyz
Hammerthumb
Rick M.
bondogaposis
RGTools
Timbo

And these are the ones who are pretty close to mailing (or have just mailed them):

Mauricio
terryR
RipThorn
ChuckC
489tad
TheCook
shampeon
ShaneA
raggedkerf

And these are the members from whom I need updates:

fatandy2003
LakeLover
Quaternion
Wally331
GMatheson
Cosmicsniper
Jeff82780
GatorJim
jap
Marcus
OnlyJust Me
zwwizard
Derosa
ksSlim
stan3443

Feel free to PM me any questions or updates. My information may be wrong, so let me know if I need to change anything.


----------



## BrandonW

Eric, I agree. I've been communicating (or trying to) with some who haven't posted here, but it just makes it easier when everyone's engaged in the thread, plus that's part of the fun of it all!

Waho, As of now, most everyone is accounted for. Either they have mailed it, or have noted that they are going to mail it on time. One gauge will probably be late and there is only one person who is completely MIA. He has not responded to my PMs and he has not sent out a gauge so far, and so we're bypassing him (sending the gauge that he was supposed to receive to the person he was supposed to send it).

I think it will be a pretty good show in Jun 30!


----------



## waho6o9

Awesome.

A mighty fine show on Sunday June 30th, no doubt.


----------



## LakeLover

Brandon, I believe JAP got his. I misplaced the tracking # on the receipt.

I used the one I received from Bondo and it is a sweet unit. Thanks.

He made a nice lined box for it to stay safe and clean.


----------



## lysdexic

Can I get back in on this awesome tool swap? :^)

Just kidding - kinda. Just jealous as hell.


----------



## Ripthorn

Brandon, my recipient has received his.


----------



## GMatheson

Thanks Mark. Glad you like it. It would be nice if shipping in Canada was as cheap as it is for our southern neighbors but it's still worth the postage to play in these swaps.

I still haven't recieved anything yet but I'm not worried yet. Still lots of time left.


----------



## ChuckC

I just mailed mine. The estimated arrival is July 2nd. I hope they can do a little better than that.


----------



## marcuscraft

Sorry for hiding from the thread, I've been way way too busy. Im watching glue dry on mine right now and received Ian's in the mail already.


----------



## Quaternion

Shelly, that was me. Glad you like it, not as fancy as some of the others, I'm sure (and wow are my mortises bad looking on the inside, lol). The face is birch, and the beam and wedge are lyptus.

I mailed it the day before leaving town for 12 days, so I wont be posting the project or pictures of my gift until I get home on the 2nd.


----------



## ChuckC

When I got home there were 3 boxes on my stoop. All of them were about the right size for a marking gauge, I figured one of them had to be it. I was pretty excited walking up to the house but that ended fast when I discovered that none of them were for me.

Oh well. Tomorrow is another day…


----------



## stan3443

Chuck C should be soon mailed Monday only coming from ohio


----------



## wormil

GatorJim shipped his because I already received it.

+1 Airframer. Would it work if next swap we built our marking gauges then waited until about 2 weeks before the deadline to do the Elfster part? That way, the folks who are done and ready to go can join/respond then match up and ship; less worrying about updates or people forgetting.


----------



## fatandy2003

Sorry, unexpectedly without solid internet for about a week. Shipped mine 2 days ago. I hope the beauty of the wood choice makes up for the mediocrity of the tool. I wish there was a way to pair up people of similar woodworking levels. I received an awesome gauge from DonW, an expert tool builder; while my recipient will receive only the fourth tool I have ever made (and one was my first gauge attempt…). I put alot of time and effort into, but it is no DonW gauge. So I appologize in advance…


----------



## marcuscraft

Andy -

I think part of the fun is the different skill levels involved. A marking gauge in reality is a pretty simple tool, so no matter what someone makes, it will all but in the rarest circumstances be useful in the shop. I tinkered around for quite a while trying to "build a better mouse trap", but in the end I decided the old fashioned designs were there for a reason…they just work. So in the end I sent out a pretty simple but serviceable gauge as well. As long as you take pride in what you make and send out, I think the swap is a success.

Now having said all of that, I sure am looking forward to what Don came up with =)


----------



## marcuscraft

I guess I should also update mine to get myself off of Brandon's list…

Gauge is done, just waiting for oil to dry. It should go out today or tomorrow.


----------



## superdav721

I wana see em!


----------



## 489tad

A few more days.


----------



## Boatman53

And here I thought I was going to be one of the last ones to ship. I personally liked the fact that I knew who I was building for, so for me building something and then last minuite finding out who to send it to would take some of the fun out of it. 
Jim


----------



## shelly_b

Thanks Quaternion! I've never heard of lyptus, but it is pretty I didn't look inside the mortise, so don't worry It works great too! There were a few times after I shipped mine that I found myself needing one and wishing I had waited to ship it lol, so it's nice to have one now. I know we are posting the ones we made, but are we posting the ones we received also?


----------



## Mosquito

I also liked knowing who I was sending to. Gave me the chance to "personalize" it, so to speak ;-)


----------



## terryR

Yeah, I agree with Jim. I like knowing who will receive my gift while working on it. Just really, really glad I didn't have to build one to send to DonW! I'm not worthy! 

Ya know, IF we want to swap every 4 months…we could stay on our current schedule, and have the next one due Oct31 ( my b-day BTW), and miss the holiday vacations and shipiing delays for xmas. just a thought…


----------



## donwilwol

you guys sure do make me smile. I wish I thought I was as good as you guys make me think you think I am. But I'll keep trying. Its all fun. Even the failed #2 attempt sitting on mny bench about to go to plan B.

I vote for Terry's birthday!!


----------



## waho6o9

I vote for Terry's B-Day as well.

And yes DonW, u rock. Oh yeah.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Another vote for Terry's B-day. I like the swaps with the system we have right now. I don't think we need to change anything. Quality of the piece and workmanship is only a small part of why we swap. I'm sure that everyone works to their own highest level on these pieces. It is the effort put forth by the individual that I appreciate. I know that I strive to make something much better than I would make for myself. This pushes me to achieve beyond even my expectations.


----------



## waho6o9

Well stated Paul.


----------



## CL810

+1 Jim & Paul


----------



## superdav721

Bravo Paul. But I make something that I would use.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Dave, you make something that I would use also. ;-)


----------



## DaddyZ

I for one didn't Take Pics of my Guage, I like the Aspect of showing what we *recieve*...

I hope Bondo shows a few shots for all to enjoy my meager guage…

BTW I also vote to stay on track with the Quarter swaps…


----------



## superdav721

Were swapping quarters?


----------



## jordanp

Hmm I wonder what our next tool swap would be… I haven't been around here long enough to know what all has and hasn't been done..


----------



## bondogaposis

Hmm I wonder what our next tool swap would be

I think it is going to be homemade bandsaws, . Don't worry DaddyZ, I will post a few shots of the fine gauge you sent me.


----------



## DonBroussard

@jordanp-This is the third such tool swap and my first one. The other two were a mallet and a marking knife. Brandon has them linked in the OP.

Looking forward to the project postings in a few days . . .


----------



## DaddyZ

Dang, I thought it was lumborgini's


----------



## GMatheson

Got a gauge in the mail today from Jeff82780. Nice little gauge made out of ambrosia maple I think. When I saw the box I thought he mailed me a basketball. 
Thanks Jeff.


----------



## jap

I sent my gauge out for the second tight last night. Hopefully it makes it this time. (It may arrive a day or two late because of the incident.)


----------



## Hammerthumb

Did you insure it this time?


----------



## terryR

Ideas for next swap?
plane, spokeshave, square, sliding bevel, shooting board, maybe a miscellaneous swap?
Can we vote again like this time? I thought that was nice…even though I got out voted. 
But making a marking gauge was lots of fun.


----------



## Boatman53

I'm in for a bevel gauge, sliding or otherwise.
Jim


----------



## BrandonW

Yes, we can set up another vote both for what to make and the time frame. But we'll let the dust settle a little bit after the posts of the marking gauges.


----------



## donwilwol

Jim just reminded me I need a beam compass


----------



## ChuckC

So, another box found it's way to my stoop today. No disappointments this time. I received my gauge from stan3443. WOW!! What a great making gauge he made. You can tell a lot of work went into it. Thanks a lot Stan!!


----------



## Gatorjim

I got mine today and its totally cool. I don't know your name on here but thank you I will put it to good use.


----------



## mochoa

Jim, was my handwriting on the return address that bad? lol. The guage is from me!


----------



## Airframer

I feel like Ralphie from A Christmas Story waiting on his Little Orphan Annie secret decoder ring to arrive in the mail lol. I can't wait!


----------



## stan3443

Chuck C glad you like it shop time has bin in short supply. my other project is a little bigger than a marking gauge , 29×64 second story addition


----------



## BrandonW

This message is intended for Eric:

"Be sure to drink your Ovaltine."


----------



## Airframer




----------



## Gatorjim

wow I am blind in one eye and cant see out of the other. Thank you Mauricio you did a great job


----------



## DonBroussard

@Airframer-I understand completely! At least, we are in the minority of participants who've not received their gauges yet, but there's still time for the postman to ring twice (since we're doing movie themes now).


----------



## superdav721

Its killing me, how many more days?


----------



## donwilwol

I know Dave. I haven't got mine yet. I keep telling myself "be cool, be cool". You'd think I was 12 knowing my parents got me a mini bike for xmas!


----------



## BrandonW

We're getting close!

Don, yours should be there very soon.


----------



## DaddyZ

Mine is coming down the yellow brick road also !!!

come on, come on, come on, tap, tap, tap, tap …......

Like a bunch of giddy school girls !!!!


----------



## waho6o9

Mine must be on the same yellow brick road. Tell it to

make a right turn through Wichita and go to that big pond

of blue water over yonder.


----------



## superdav721

Whats killin me is waitin on show and tell.


----------



## donwilwol

I got home to an excellent gauge. Thanks ksSlim. Its already found a spot in the new tool chest.


----------



## BrandonW

What we've done in the past is post the gauges we received here on this thread, but you can also post the gauges you made as a project. If you do that, please use the tag gaugeswap so that we can use one link to find all the gauges. June 30 is just a couple more days away.

So, who's still waiting on their gauges?


----------



## ShaneA

I am still waiting, although I got a shipment message through Elfster. Should be in good shape.


----------



## terryR

I'm waiting, too.
Of course, any package I order and pay for 2-day shipping, takes 4 days to get this far from the airport and interstates.


----------



## DaddyZ

Waiting… with explanation….


----------



## Mosquito

I'm patiently waiting…

To post the one(s) I got, that is.


----------



## DonBroussard

I'm still gauge-less. Maybe today's the day, though.


----------



## ChuckC

I shipped mine on Tuesday and the expected delivery date is July 2nd. Do we wait to post until everyone gets theirs?

I would think yes but wanted to pose the question.


----------



## Airframer

Waiting patiently here too.


----------



## superdav721

tic tock tic tock


----------



## DaddyZ

Bravo to DonW who got his out early !!!

Shame to all us Procrastinators !!!

I for one was done with mine just didn't put in the mail for a month.


----------



## DonBroussard

Every time the big brown truck passes through my neighborhood, my wife sees my excitement with the possibility that he's bearing gifts. She keeps asking me if I got my "toy" yet.


----------



## Mosquito

When we did the mallet swap, after explaining what it was that we were doing, my family made me open that first lol (I did wrap it in wrapping paper, for myself) lol

(for that one we weren't supposed to open until Christmas)


----------



## ShaneA

I am started to get pretty anxious to see what everyone has come up with. There should be several styles and variations. Going to be some good stuff. Hopefully, most everyone will be able to participate in the show and tell on Sunday without too many waiting to still get theirs.


----------



## DaddyZ

I won't be back till Monday, but I will post pics as soon as I can


----------



## BrandonW

We can have a few days of celebration! Not everyone will have it on Sunday, but hopefully they'll all arrive by monday, tuesday, or Wednesday.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Hey Brandon - how early can we post on Sunday? I have a golf tournamet in the morning. Would like to post at 5am west coast time. Not too early is it?


----------



## BrandonW

As early as you want! 12am EST is fine with me.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Right on. I'll get up early!


----------



## donwilwol

Hey, that's 8am my time. Why so late?


----------



## BrandonW

Don, those three hours of wait time will give you an opportunity to build another infill plane.


----------



## Hammerthumb

And have breakfast!


----------



## donwilwol

I could never build an infill before coffee!


----------



## Gatorjim

My son is an asst. manger of a thrift store and one of his people tossed this in the trash saying it was trash my son pulled it out and brought it to me. I don't have a clue what I am going to do with it but its cool.


----------



## wormil

Tonight I'm going to post the one I shipped because I'll be out of town for almost 2 weeks. I'll post the one from GatorJim when I get back because it's at the shop and I can't get there tonight; or hopefully he has pics to post in my stead.


----------



## superdav721

Jim
start here








see if those help a bit.


----------



## wormil

Well my flight was cancelled/rebooked for tomorrow, I could have waited after all.


----------



## BrandonW

You can still post the picture here on this thread tomorrow along with everyone else!


----------



## shelly_b

I am on eastern time, so if I am still up at midnight, I will post the one I got Glad I don't have to wait all day to post!


----------



## Airframer

Still waiting on mine.. have high hopes for next week though


----------



## wormil

Alright, got pictures and will post them in the morning before I leave. Can't wait to see them all.


----------



## waho6o9

The Eagle has landed and in it's own dovetailed box.

She's gorgeous and sporting a scary sharp blade.

Many thanks Chris! Gotta take pics, yeah buddy.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## stan3443

great video


----------



## rfusca

That video just makes me happy. lol


----------



## Airframer

We are posting at midnight Eastern Time right?


----------



## BrandonW

Sure, post away!


----------



## Airframer

Alright.. for better or worse it is posted for all to see now


----------



## waho6o9

My fine marking gauge has it's own box as well.

Thanks again Chris! It will be used and taken care of as well.


----------



## BrandonW

Some nice gauges posted so far! I like that box.

I'm up late watching the Dodgers/Phillies game, so there's no reason not to post the gauge I received from 489tad. I told you all it was a sweet gauge. I love all the brass on it.


----------



## Airframer

Those are freakin' sweet! Now I am even more excited to see what arrives!


----------



## waho6o9

Beautiful work 489tad!

That's a nifty way to hold the blade, nice gauge yay.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Here is the gauge I received from Dave Bardin. All done with hand tools. Zebra wood beam and figured Maple body. Damascus steel knife. This gauge works incredibly well and am glad to add it to my collection. But this is not all….










With Dave, you get a few more goodies! Check out the plane stop (which I really needed) and this apron hanger.










Thanks Dave. I really appreciate the thought and workmanship that went into this gift.


----------



## Timbo

Wow! great looking gauges!

Here is the marking gauge I received from Boatman53, it came with an assortment of blades. Rosewood and Brass are a great combination. It also is a dovetail marker and has a place on the end of the beam for a pencil to ride. A pleasure look at and to use, it is a welcome addition in the shop. I'm currently working on a couple end tables so it is already in use!

Thanks Jim!


----------



## 489tad

"jordanp" sent me a fantastic gage. The wood combination, Tzalam and Granadillo is great. I like that he ran a thin strip of Granadillo down the rail. Shape of the fence and a decorative tack, sweet! Good eye Jordan. Thank you!!


----------



## wormil

From GatorJim, oak, cherry, brass


----------



## bondogaposis

This is the awesome marking/panel gauge that DaddyZ sent me. Thank you so much, I love it! And big thanks to Brandon for being chief push on the swap.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Wow. Great gauges!


----------



## superdav721

OK the coordinator of this swap drew me and this is what I received.




You guys have all done well. I have so enjoyed this. And I love my new gauge to.
 The is a bit more to the story here.


----------



## LakeLover

My first crack at posting a pic









Bondo sent this gem, with a nice lined oak box.

I have used it already and it works very well.

Brass face, turned Ebony body, round cutter. I like the round cutter. It gives me an Idea for a knicker on a plane I want to build. I am waiting for some irons to show up in the mail.

Thanks Bondo and Brandon and everyone. This was fun. I am in for the next one.


----------



## RGtools

Need to take a picture of the one I got today. All of the gauges here look fantastic so far.


----------



## bondogaposis

Lakelover, that is Macassar Ebony on the body : ).


----------



## DonBroussard

I am enjoying the postings of the marking gauges posted so far-they are all different and all show great pride and craftsmanship in design and execution.

Silly me-I didn't take a pic of the finished guage I made and sent-hopefully, JayT will post pics of my meager attempt at a marking gauge, then I'll repost his pics as a project.

Nice work, y'all!


----------



## terryR

Wow, nice craftsmanship, and cool wood combinations so far! I'm guessing the Projects page will be over taken with gauges today.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Wow Bondo. Macassar Ebony? That is a great looking gauge. To bad I'll miss the rest of the show until I get back from golf. Maybe check in after 9 holes. Have fun!


----------



## stan3443

Here is the gauge I receved from Tim Dahn made of cherry and brass. Thank you it will always have a honored spot in the shop.


----------



## stan3443

well 2 of the 3 pict showed up. first time posting a pict ,Thanks Don now I got all 3


----------



## donwilwol

Stan, you can edit and just put an exclamation ("!") before and after the line.


----------



## BrandonW

Holy smokes, there are some very sweet gauges on here! I'm so happy to be involved with this thing.

Dave, I really enjoyed that video. It was wonderful on so many levels and it made me very happy to see you open and using the gauge. I loved the conversation with your son as you were opening it too. What's that? Too much paper!


----------



## LakeLover

I edited my post Bondo. I don't think I have ever seen Madagascar Ebony before.

Guess that's what happens when you grow up on a treeless plain .


----------



## superdav721

Thank you Brandon. That there would be my grandson. My younguns are all over 20. I am to old to be changing diapers. And yes logan is a large part of my shop time. He has some of his own tools. I pick up those dollar hammer and saws in the box stores. They are great for teaching children. Right now I am looking at his saw that has been sitting on the ground for 2 weeks. I am working on that one.
Again Brandon thank you for a wonderful gauge and a fun time.


----------



## donwilwol

Here is mine from KsSlim. An excellent gauge and it to the top shelf of my tool chest. I would have posted it earlier, but I some lost the pictures between my phone and computer so I had to go take some more.


----------



## Airframer

Just a friendly reminder for all of us to add the "*gaugeswap*" tag to our project posts so we can keep them all together.


----------



## stan3443

Don good looking gauge ,do you know what the wood is


----------



## donwilwol

*Stan*, The note said it was Gaboon. (Its a kind of ebony according to google)


----------



## Gatorjim

Here's the one I received from Mauricio it's a great addition to my shop and will get lots of use.


----------



## GMatheson

I love all ebony. Lucky guy Don. That's a sweet looking gauge you got there


----------



## donwilwol

excellent Jim/Mauricio. I like the beam design


----------



## ShaneA

Lots of great stuff. Amazing diversity in the design. Boatman's looks like a BC tool creation. Very well done guys.


----------



## waho6o9

Beautiful work Mauricio!


----------



## stan3443

looks like it was inspired by a Stanley 65 gauge with that triangle beam


----------



## bondogaposis

These gauges are all really great. This was such a fun thing to be a part of.


----------



## Boatman53

Here's a photo of the one ShellyB sent to me. It's sapele with a walnut layer in the fence. The blade is from a jigsaw blade. Very well made. I like it a lot and used it a couple of days ago. It works very will. I couldn't be happier.








Jim


----------



## Jeff82780

heres mine from HammerThumb. I use it more than any other gauges I have! What I like about this gauge more than any of my others is it is nice and heavy from the brass he added and nice and big! Thanks again hammerthumb!


----------



## Wally331

Your Welcome Waho  It was a pleasure to make. Terribly sorry about the tiny blade, I might eventually make a new one and send it to you haha, I rushed on it and ended up making it too small.


----------



## RGtools

I still have not figured out if I am right as to if *Ripthorn* made my gauge. Whomever did it, thanks man. It is awesome. I hope these pictures do it justice.

One question. How the heck did you turn the point so well?




























At home with it's buddies.


----------



## JayT

Here is the marking gauge I received from Don Broussard.

All purpleheart with a great backstory on the wood. Everything is wedged, so the only metal is the blades.





































Timing was perfect, as I was just starting a workbench build when the gauge arrived and it has gotten quite a bit of use already. The extra wedges and blades were included in case I felt the need to do any modifications-that hasn't been necessary, it works great!

Also intriguing was that a short time after receiving the gauge, Don messaged to say he would be travelling through my location. So, I got to meet Don and his wife and chat for a little while. Since he lives in Louisiana and me in Kansas, it was kind of a weird coincidence that he drew my name and it was great to be able to thank him in person.


----------



## waho6o9

The blade's fine Wally. Thank you for your fine craftsmanship.


----------



## RGtools

Love your gauge Mauricio. That is a brilliant combination of forms.


----------



## ChuckC

Here is the sweet gauge I got from stan3443. I love it. I just started a new project and it's been working very well. Check out the blade, it's massive. I don't know how he got the edge as perfect as it is. Thanks again Stan!!


----------



## mochoa

Wow, so much awesomeness here today!

Jim, I'm glad you liked the gauge man. I'll post some more details about it when I post my project.

Here is the excelent gauge i recieved from CL810. I really like it, fits nicely in the hand and cuts a really nice line. 

















And here it is in its new home!









Thanks Clayton!


----------



## Ripthorn

Ryan, you are correct that it was me with that gauge. I turned the point by sticking it in a drill and putting the point to the belt sander. Then I used finer grit papers to sharpen it up well. I used HSS so as not to worry about wrecking the temper. The beam and center section are monkey pod, main part of the body is mahogany with an ipe wear strip. The brass thumb screws were made on my little lathe, and the big button has ebony on the top.

I got a gauge from Mosquito. This man went above and beyond. He figured out my LJ screen name, looked at my projects, and made one custom suited to me. Check it out:










That's right, it's a guitar-shaped wedge marking gauge with the blade shaped like a pick. Very thoughtful.


----------



## BrandonW

I'm going to need to see more photos of that guitar gauge!

Also of note, the current TOP 3 projects on the site are marking gauges from the swap!


----------



## ChuckC

There are a lot of great looking gauges being posted today!! The home page if full of them…


----------



## Boatman53

Man this has been one unbelievable swap. Lots of fantastic work glad to be a part of it all. Thanks again Brandon for keeping track of all of this. Well done. And congratulations to all the people that pushed themselves to participate.
Jim


----------



## DonBroussard

@JayT- I'm glad the marking gauge is working for you. It looks like the beam wedge is in pretty deep. When I made it, I tried to make it so the wedge would be centered in the fence. I can make you a couple of extra wedges if you need them. Just let me know.

If I do another marking gauge, I will try to put a ruler in the top of the beam and zero it on the point of the blade. I was trying to find an old folding rule with the brass extension, and I was going to scavenge that brass part to epoxy in the top of the beam. No such folding rule ever "materialized" though.

I hope my gauge comes in soon. Right now, I feel like I am watching a great game from the bench.


----------



## stan3443

Chuck C glad you like it the blade is from a sawzall blade


----------



## BrandonW

These gauges turned out so well! So many that are beyond what I imagined.

So who's still waiting on their gauge to come in the mail?


----------



## DonBroussard

Me (sad face).


----------



## terryR

...still waiting…


----------



## Mosquito

Glad you like it Ripthorn. And for the record, it's not a pick shaped blade, it's actually a steel pick that I bought and sharpened (I bought 3, wrecked 1, and sent 2 lol). 

Here's what I got from Waho. Two marking gauges, and a ball peen left over from the mallet swap


----------



## WhoMe

Wow, you folks have some amazing skills and do some awesome work.

In a way, I am bummed I did not participate but I am also glad because even with the motivation of this event, I would have never gotten a gauge made due to life issues for a while now. SO maybe in the future I will try to participate.

In the mean time, I get to look at all these awesome gauges and fantastic work by a bunch of very talented people that I can hope some day, my skills are this good. And, there are some really good ideas here too.


----------



## terryR

Yeah, you guys are completely blowing me away with the quality and cool ideas I've seen so far. Will have to def kick it up a notch to make tools as nice as this bunch! 

That guitar gauge…just too sweet!


----------



## Airframer

Waiting….


----------



## Cosmicsniper

Shane: My apologies to you. I sent mine from Galveston, TX, where my family is vacationing. I paid for 2nd day shipping on the 26th. Their promised delivery for the 29th apparently didn't mean anything, since I just tracked it to Bethpage, NY. I guess they think New York is somewhere between Texas and Missouri.

I accept the blame, however. I should have sent from home before leaving for vacation. I feel horrible about it.


----------



## ShaneA

No worries Jay, I am just glad to see what everyone is up to. Hopefully it will make some time this week. Missouri from Texas, through New York….that is an odd route. No wonder the USPS is losing money.


----------



## Mosquito

USPS is quite strange… I did just standard priority flat rate when I sent mine, MN to NY, and it made it was delivered 2 days after I mailed it. And yet, someone mailed me something from where the family cabin is in Southern MN, to me up in the cities, about a 2 hour drive, and it took 3 days… Who knows lol


----------



## Mosquito

Brandon, here's a few more pictures of the guitar one. Originally was planning on posting the project tomorrow, but found some extra time this evening


----------



## ChuckC

I live a few minutes away from Bethpage and I can honestly say it's no where near Texas or Missouri


----------



## ChuckC

I have to apologize for mine to. I didn't think it would take so long to mail. Airframer, it's supposed to be there by Tuesday.


----------



## Boatman53

Chuck I was thinking the same thing but I'm a bit further east from you.
Jim


----------



## Airframer

No worries Chuck! Everything takes a bit longer to get to this hole in the wall island lol. I can't wait!


----------



## mochoa

I love swap day. It almost feels like a special holiday.


----------



## RaggedKerf

Here's the excellent gauge I recieved from TerryR:









It's bubinga, decorated in brass with these awesome little brass "floret" rivet things :









The fence glides smooth as silk and the thumbscrew locks everything down nice and tight. Already put it to good use on the bookcase I'm building for my daughter! Thanks Terry, this is my new go-to gauge!!!


----------



## BrandonW

Those rosettes are really cool on Terry's gauge. Wow just wow to everything that's been posted today. Such talent and skill!


----------



## DonBroussard

I am enjoying the marking gauge parade. I would think we'd have 42 or so project postings within the next few days. It seems like everyone made marking gauges, even though we were open to make mortise gauges as well. I could have missed the non-marking gauge, though.

How 'bout a shop stool for the next swap?


----------



## Airframer

Whats that Don? Shop Log for the next project?


----------



## BrandonW

Oh I can see the shipping fees already!


----------



## DonBroussard

@Airframer; @Brandon- Shipping a log would be cost-prohibitive (I know y'all were joking).

I'm thinking about a few issues: Made of local wood; height specified by recipient during entry; include maker's mark; ship flat with directions; etc.


----------



## shelly_b

This is the guage I received from Quaternion. It is birch and lyptus. It works awesome and I really like it. Thanks quaternion!!


----------



## shelly_b

Wow, after seeing all these there are a hundred things I would have done differently! When doing my search for a design, I didn't find anything like the amazing guages you guys have made…I thought I had made something fancy until today lol. And boatman, you made an amazing guage, I only wish I had known more when I was making it so I could've came closer to your level. I did put alot of time and thought into it though, and I guess that should be all that matters Also, the thumb screw is actually meant to be on the bottom of the guage as to not get in your way, but you can use it how ever is most comfortable for you!


----------



## Boatman53

No worries Shelly. I like the gauge very much, you did some fine work on this gauge and should be proud of what you made. It works perfectly. Of course I had to disassemble it when it arrived to inspect the finer details, from your comment I guess I put the beam back in upside down. Sorry about that.
Jim


----------



## marcuscraft

I've been without internet since Thursday (gasp!), so I havent been able to update this. My gauge went out in the mail thursday morning though. Fun swap and it's great seeing all the different tools out there.


----------



## DaddyZ

Still Waiting…

Excellent Gauges so far from everyone !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mos ^ really a guitar - Really !!!


----------



## terryR

Awesome tools on display so far…what a talented group! So many different designs and materials…can we do this swap over? 

Ya'll, the mosaic pins I used are found on knife making websites like Jantz Supply.

Easy as pie to install, of course. Copper nails look nice, as well as brass screws only driven in 3/4 of the way and the heads filed off. I've even used a coat hanger, although it was for a rustic appearance.

EDIT: If we have a vote for Our fav gauge, mine goes to Mos' gee-tar. Love it. Want one.


----------



## jap

Pretty Sweet! Thanks BB (whoever you are)


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks guys. I tried to find a mini guitar case for it, but never found one that would fit, and ran out of time to try to make one lol

*jap*, nice gauge you got there. I like the boxes that a lot of these were sent with. It's a nice touch


----------



## BrandonW

Nice! I like the box. Joel, that one was made by LakeLover.


----------



## waho6o9

Nice one JAP/LakeLover.

Interesting grains with a nice shape, me likey.


----------



## ShaneA

Very nice by Lake Lover, has some catchy details.


----------



## donwilwol

I have yet to see a gauge I would not downright love to own. So I'd thought I'd post why I like these swaps. My shop gets upgraded. I don't tend to make myself really nice looking tools (with hand planes being the exception).

I believe these (pictured below) are the first gauges I ever made. I don't have any idea when I made them, but they have followed me from shop to shop over the years, and have served the purpose. Almost to the point I'm not sure what to do with them now..

Note I replaced a plain old bolt with the yellow knob a short time before this swap started, and its hard to see, but that's a broken off pencil in the one on the left.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Very nice gauges everyone. Just catching up with the thread as I played golf yesterday and when I got home I was too exhausted to sit in front of the computer (115 deg heat. I must be crazy). So many great gauges to look at. Terrific workmanship! If I get a few minutes, I'll get the gauge I made Jeff posted in my projects.

Well done everyone!!!


----------



## JayT

I have yet to see a gauge I would not downright love to own

+1 to that. Isn't amazing how many different ideas and concepts can come out on a relatively simple tool. There is something to like and appreciate on every single one.


----------



## LakeLover

I thought I put a note in there, and a season schedule for the Riders. Since You don't have a football team this year 

Thanks all for your nice compliments.


----------



## shelly_b

That's ok Jim. I thought maybe it was just more comfortable for you that way, so I wasn't sure if it was on purpose or not. You can assemble it however you want. I know the thumb screw usually goes on top, but I read some things that say it gets in the way there so I put it on bottom.


----------



## DaddyZ

LL/Jap Nice Looking Gauge there !!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Hey Don, love those gauges. How much you want for em?


----------



## BrandonW

Okay, so far we have 18 gauges linked with the tag gaugeswap (mine included!): http://lumberjocks.com/projects/tag/gaugeswap

If you posted your gauge as a project and want to be included with the other gauges in that link, please add the tag gaugeswap to the project.


----------



## Wally331

Awesome gauges everyone, really some amazing woodworking talent on this forum. I totally forgot to take pictures of my gauge before sending it out! So waho has the only pictures


----------



## waho6o9

That's funny Wally. I did the same thing and I'm waiting on Mos
for my pictures. LOL

PM sent.


----------



## donwilwol

*Hammerthumb* they'd be pretty expensive given the high class workmenship that went into them. And the yellow knob, that would bring a pretty penny right there.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Don - we might have to negotiate. I am pretty fond of the one with the broken pencil.


----------



## donwilwol

I'd probably sell it but I'd want to keep the pencil.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Could be a deal breaker!


----------



## Mosquito

Waho, give me another hour or so, and I'll have some more pictures sent your way


----------



## waho6o9

10 - 4 good buddy


----------



## ShaneA

The gauge Jay sent me arrived today. It is damn nice. I think I am perfect 3 for 3 on the swaps getting something better than I sent. I won't be able to get the pics posted soon, so hopefully Jay (Cosmicsniper) can post them soon. Thanks again Jay.


----------



## BrandonW

Good to hear yours arrived, Shane! Looking forward to photos when one of you guys get a chance.


----------



## jordanp

This is the awesome gauge I received from "Rick M": http://lumberjocks.com/wormil

The blade is insanely sharp. I used it the other day to cut through some vaneer, like butter

Well done Rick, well done


----------



## Airframer

*CHUCK!!!*

I just got the gauge you sent me.. Holy SH#@ This thing is nice! Well worth the wait!



















Ball Bearing Guides!



















It even came with an extra name plate  I think I can work that into something in the near future.


----------



## stan3443

^great gauge,who would think ball berrings


----------



## wormil

Was traveling and finally got to see all the marking gauges, really nice job everyone.


----------



## jordanp

Safe travels Rick, thanks again for the amazing marking gauge!


----------



## bondogaposis

Wow, ball bearings, really? wow!


----------



## ChuckC

Eric,
I'm glad you like the gauge, it was a fun and challenging build. I wish it could have gotten to you in time.

Enjoy!


----------



## Airframer

You were only off by a day so I am not even sweating that. It was like Christmas over here this afternoon when the mail was dropped off lol. I got your package and my rosewood from Terry all in the same day 

It really is a nice gauge and will find a prominent spot in my tool box build I have planned for after the bench is done ;-)


----------



## Cosmicsniper

Great work by everybody! Ball bearing guides and personalization really takes things over the top. Amazing. Some of you guys are just too smart. Talk about raising the bar!


----------



## zwwizard

Well I just opened my marking gauge. I was going to open it last week, but, a trip to the Emergency room and 4 days in the hospital came first. Thank you Steve "Ragged Kerf". I see that you have already posted a picture of it. Thank you, since my computer wouldn't co-operate with my camera. I can't do anything like that.now.
AND Pat Anderson- your gauge is in the mail. It was ready to go last Thursday, but, it set on my bench for the week end. It seems like my Doctor and My 76 year old body was right. Take it easy NO HEAVY LIFTING FOR 6 TO 8 WEEKS!!!!!!! after my last operation. Now I have another 2 weeks at least, before I can get back into the shop. I have been locked out of my shop and truck, and the WARDEN has the Keys (my wife). 
Pat, your gauge should be there by Sat.
Sorry its late.


----------



## BrandonW

Richard, good to hear from you and please take it easy for the next few weeks! I hope you recover quickly and are back to your old self.

Here's the link to the gauge that Steve posted: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/86474


----------



## DaddyZ

ZwWizard ^ Hope you get to feeling better, I am antsy to see what it looks like.


----------



## rfusca

So, when does the next swap kick off? I got on this site too late to be involved with this one, but would love to make something for the next one.


----------



## BrandonW

So . . . who wants to organize this next tool swap?


----------



## mochoa

Didnt Ryan volunteer? So is the next one going to be for Christmas then? It would be pretty special to open up a nice shop made plane on Christmas day!


----------



## donwilwol

I thought it was Terry's birthday


----------



## BrandonW

Ryan's not going to be able to do this one, so we should "nominate" someone else, or hopefully someone volunteers.

Regarding the time frame and the actual tool to make, we can do that democratically again.


----------



## mochoa

If we do Terry's Bday (October I think) then we wont have anything for Christmas. :-(


----------



## mochoa

dup


----------



## mochoa

Someone might need to be voluntold.


----------



## donwilwol

i'm good with whatever you guys decide.


----------



## DaddyZ

Sounds like Don Volunteered

I can't because the only Internet Access I have is at work.

See ya'll next week, nice 4 day weekend !!!!!


----------



## BrandonW

Definitely a I'll do it! post from Don. Thanks Don!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Second the motion!


----------



## Hammerthumb

See how smart I am? Kept quiet and waited for someone else to get nominated


----------



## BrandonW

Pat, I hope you get your gauge this weekend! Looking forward to seeing it posted.


----------



## Airframer

I'm in the *N*ever *A*gain *V*olunteer *Y*ourself so I know better lol….


----------



## terryR

Don, if you didn't mean to Get voluteered, I'll give ya an out by volunteering to do it again. 

But, I'll for vote for Don, no doubt!


----------



## superdav721

Dibs on Don


----------



## terryR

Actually, now that I think about it…please forgive, but withdraw my volunteerism for the next swap lead. 

Enter my vote for Don!


----------



## RGtools

I am probably not even going to get to participate in the next one , much less moderate. I will organize one at some point, but not this year.

Don dived on a grenade for me. I feel special.


----------



## donwilwol

WAIT…..see what happens when you have work to do!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

You are a hell of a guy to volunteer like that Don.


----------



## Iguana

A little bit late here, but just wanted to show what GMatheson sent me.

I opened the box to see:









Digging through the shavings resulted in this:









Very nicely done, rich wood combination.

Closeup of the face:








Note the layout marks on the mortise - like dovetail layout lines, I really like to see that as a sign of a craftsman.
Also not the LJ SWAP punched on the front end. Just about perfectly lined up.

And the back:








By putting his initials on the end that I will see every time I use the gauge, Greg ensure that I will remember where the gauge came from. Smart!

So, thank you, Greg. He posted his own pics on his project page (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/86357)

I've also uploaded a couple pics of the gauge I made to my project page. It is tagged, so it will show up as soon as it is approved.


----------



## ShaneA

Way to step up Don. You and the elves will have no problems. Just let us know when the swap is, and what we are swapping…


----------



## Ripthorn

Glad Don is doing it . I vote for a hand plane (woody, router, whatever, just left up to builder). If we make the deadline out far enough (maybe Christmas), I might even be able to see if I can get a little infill action for the swap. We'll just have to see though.


----------



## shampeon

Ok, just back from SoCal from a couple of days at the beach, so I didn't get a chance to snap pics beforehand of the awesome gauges JayT sent me.









Pear and bubinga on the right with a 4-point blade, and bubinga & silver maple (milled from a tree on his property) with a rounded blade on the left. I've already used them on a jointer/bandsaw stand, and they work great. Their small size fits well in your hand, and are perfect compliments to my other gauges. Cheers, JayT!


----------



## DonBroussard

They have trees in Kansas? JayT stepped up to make an awesome fleet of marking gauges.

Since they look like planes, maybe JayT should post them on HPOYD thread too!


----------



## BrandonW

So Shamp, were you kissing up to some yuppies in Coto?

Nice gauges, by the way, Jay and Greg!


----------



## shampeon

Almost. My wife's family rents a cool ramshackle beach house in San Clemente every summer. You can pretty much tell the renters from the locals on Beach Road there. She's from Irvine, the rest of her family is from around Glendale. I was born in Mission Viejo, but moved to San Diego when I was young. But I've been in northern California for 20 years now, and it's hard to imagine going back to SoCal.


----------



## BrandonW

I'm from Orange County and will be visiting there this month. My wife and I always loved going to SF. Now that we're in Georgia, I could easily imagine myself in either end of CA.


----------



## lysdexic

Not to be a pessimist Brandon but I've yet to meet a California native that found long term happiness in the South.


----------



## JayT

Glad you like them, Ian.

I'll let you guys keep all parts of California, if I can keep the wide open spaces of the Great Plains.


----------



## bondogaposis

I lived in Orange County once, worst year of my life. I'm never going back there. MT is the best place I've ever lived.


----------



## DonBroussard

Got mine today from jap. His letter tells that his first gauge was damaged in shipping and returned to him. The blade was missing, so he hurriedly made a new blade and reshipped.

Now on to the showing:










Very well packaged; made of wenge; very solid; feels good in the hand; no finish (which I like); blade is very sharp; capable of marking up to a bit over 2". The blade end of the beam has a small dado into which the blade sits. The other end of the beam is notched for a pencil to ride in (I wish I'd included that feature on JayT's). Overall, very well made and excellent craftsmanship. Thanks, jap!


----------



## BrandonW

I love the way the wenge looks (don't love working it though). Overall, a pretty sweet gauge.


----------



## JayT

Looks good, Don. Glad you got your gauge.


----------



## bondogaposis

Another classic, great gauge.


----------



## waho6o9

Worth the wait. I'm glad you received your gauge and like the ability 
to use a pencil as well.


----------



## donwilwol

ok guys. Branon raised my pay and offered benefits, so I guess I now hold the shop made tool swap aton.

I'll start a new thread next week, but I've heard a few different suggested dates. Any chance we can get a consciences on a time frame?

Also start pm'ing me your vote on the tool. Just a note, if it doesn't say "Hand plane" and it gets lost, its not my fault.


----------



## shampeon

I think Marcus received my gauge, but I've been waiting to post the project until he posts here.


----------



## ShaneA

I will be in the handplane camp too. Itried to vote early and often on the last one and still couldn't rig it. Whatever time frame is fine by me.


----------



## waho6o9

LOL


----------



## terryR

Any time frame is good with me. I only suggested 4 months from now to avoid the xmas shipping mahem. Too many folks waited till the last week or so to mail this time around…c'mon guys! (still waitin here)

I'm voting for planes, too, but should we include infills or woodies only? Gonna be hard to compare apples with oranges…but I'd be stupid to complain if DonW draws my name and sends an overstuffed infill.


----------



## bondogaposis

Before jumping into the next swap, is this swap declared "Done". Has anyone been left out? Any gauges, Missing in Action?


----------



## Boatman53

Sounds like Terry is still waiting.
Jim


----------



## Gatorjim

Hand planes? I may have to step back and watch this one.


----------



## ShaneA

This is the gauge I got from Jay (Cosmicsniper) Pretty sweet…


----------



## Cosmicsniper

Thanks for posting those, Shane.

I'm for a hand plane exchange…at least at some point. I think that's a good extension of the skills we've learned to this point.


----------



## BrandonW

Krenov style planes aren't too difficult and are pretty sweet:

http://www.hocktools.com/PI.htm


----------



## shampeon

I can attest that making a Kreov-ish plane isn't that hard. Square stock, a table saw, a drill, a rod, and a blade are all you need to make a basic one. It took me just a couple hours total to make my son's plane.

If we do decide on shop-made planes, I can make a few extra blades for folks.


----------



## DonBroussard

@Ian-Wood or steel blades (just joking)? I saw the plane you made for your son and it's awesome!

I might take you up on the blade offer if the hand plane is selected as the next tool for the swap. It looks like the plane is winning so far, but we'll see after Tool Swap No. 4 Moderator DonW starts the poll.


----------



## Airframer

Would we decide on a specific type of plane or just hand plane as a general category? Only curious because I have a few ideas that aren't block smoothers.


----------



## Airframer

Oh and Terry.. are you still waiting on a marking gauge?


----------



## DonBroussard

@AF-My suggestion is to make the project a wooden body hand plane of a certain size range (like 12-16" or so) and leave the guts up to the builder. Do you think that would work?

EDIT-I don't mean to barge in on DonW's territory as moderator. Sorry.


----------



## shelly_b

I'm ready to do the next one. Let's make the deadline next month…I don't want to wait 4 months to get one lol. j/k. It is hard to wait though. I haven't even mastered the technique of using hand planes(other than the block plane) so this will definately be a challenge. Maybe I will be better at using a plane that isn't a cheapo…


----------



## stan3443

I vote for a plane


----------



## Gatorjim

I don't know about a plane but would love a helicopter.


----------



## Boatman53

I hope it doesn't need to be in the 12" plus range 'cause I almost never use anything that long. My go to plane beyond block planes is a #3. A longer plane is of no advantage on curved boat parts.
Jim


----------



## mochoa

I vote for planes in December!


----------



## mochoa

Wood river irons are good and ony cost around $14 think.


----------



## widdle

tempting..


----------



## ChuckC

Hand plane delivered by 10/1??


----------



## Airframer

I like the Christmas delivery time frame. Gives us all (who are a bit less experienced) plenty of trial and error time. Plus.. who wouldn't want a new plane for Christmas!


----------



## rfusca

Putting it too close to the holidays will make it more unreliable I would think. People get really really busy in late Nov and Dec.


----------



## BrandonW

Mauricio, you got a link to that $14 iron?Also, I don't really have a preference for a due date.


----------



## Cosmicsniper

FWIW, the first swap was Dec 25th last year. The second was March 31st this year. Of course, the third was June 30th. So, it's a quarterly pattern. If you want hand planes in 6 months, then I'd think we need something smaller at 3 months?

At some point, perhaps an open tool (maker's choice)?

Regardless, perhaps we can try to plan out several swaps in advance?


----------



## Ripthorn

We could do plane adjusting hammers at 9/31. Those are really simple to do. Brass can be had relatively cheaply, just drill a hole in it, make a handle, done. It would be a great primer swap for the plane swap (though I am a fan of extra time for a plane just because I tend to get really busy occasionally. I like the idea of a swap for Christmas, but without adequate prep, it can be tough to do, thus my vote for a little extra time. If we went plane due at 1/31/14 to shift the quarterly start/stop dates, it could be good.


----------



## Jeff82780

Brandon here is the link to the $14 plane iron. count me me for the plane swap!

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2021170/37350/woodriver-replacement-blade-for-woodriver-standard-and-low-angle-block-planes.aspx


----------



## Jeff82780

Brandon here is the link to the $14 plane iron. count me me for the plane swap! That is a great idea ripthorn. plane hammer in sept then plane in dec!

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2021170/37350/woodriver-replacement-blade-for-woodriver-standard-and-low-angle-block-planes.aspx


----------



## waho6o9

Mallet, awl, marking gauge.

What's the next logical one?

Helicopter it is.


----------



## Airframer

Wait… I thought we were doing shop logs this time?


----------



## Boatman53

No, I'm liking the helicopter idea. A friend of mine works for Sikorski (sp) so I might be able to get some spare parts, although he's in the after crash research dept so the parts might not be that good.
Jim


----------



## wormil

I'm down for hand planes and suggest we leave the type up to the maker, a lot more variety that way. I'd be worried about a lot of people signing up then not being able to complete if the deadline is 5 months, especially during the holidays.


----------



## bondogaposis

I agree w/ rfusca, The Holidays are too hectic as it is and then there is the inevitable shipping delays as parcel shipping comes to a standstill just as the deadline approaches.


----------



## jordanp

I agree the Plane type/size should be up to the builder, I don't think we would get to see as much of the awesome creativity, like we would on the pevious tool swaps..

Seeing how i've never made a hand plane I guess I will need to get A few extra hall passes from the warden and spend some time in the shop making some prototypes..


----------



## donwilwol

An iron from a fellow LJ, http://shop.niceashplanes.com/Half-Ashed-Blade-uba-15.htm


----------



## donwilwol

HERE IS THE PLANE SWAP BLOG.
http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/36743


----------



## donwilwol

Oh, and buy the way, I was only joking about losing everything but hand plane votes, so for full disclosure I need to say there was one vote for helicopter.


----------



## mochoa

We could always do an easy trysquare project before the plane swap as a filler. Just a thought, I dropped my steel square, its out of square now so I need a new one.


----------



## waho6o9

I'm down for a trysquare.

Good call Mauricio.


----------



## rhett

My discount offer/contribution is laid out in Dons blog.


----------



## waho6o9

Your generosity is appreciated Rhett!

Thank you.


----------



## bondogaposis

I really like those 1/4" thick blades, Rhett.


----------



## ChuckC

A filler swap sounds like a good idea. Maybe we can decide on two and it's up to the builder which one he/she makes.


----------



## donwilwol

ok, I'll try again.
sorry about the confusion guys, I've moved the new hand plane swap to the Hand tools forumn.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/51323


----------



## CL810

This is a late post because I've been out of town. But here is the gauge that was waiting for me at the post office this morning. Thanks Marcus! Already been in the shop to play with it!


----------



## DaddyZ

I received my Gauge - Thanks to Zwizard !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can A tool be gorgeous


> ?


So Cool a Mortising Gauge …..


----------



## DaddyZ

Oh ? You want Pics ?

Well OK…..


----------



## donwilwol

That's sooooo sweet.


----------



## JayT

Wow, someone actually made a mortising gauge. Gorgeous!


----------



## jordanp

Amazing. incredible craftsmanship…


----------



## mochoa

Nice! I need one of those!


----------



## RGtools

I wanted to do a mortising gauge, but I chickened out/ran out of time. That is an awesome design.


----------



## fatandy2003

Here is what I received from DonW! Bloodwood and Maple with awesome brass inlays.









And with the "D W" stamp!









Thanks Don!


----------



## DaddyZ

A DW Original !!!!!!!!!!

Say it ain't so !!!!


----------



## waho6o9

Top of the line workmanship. Well done folks.


----------



## ShaneA

I sent the swap gauge to Only Just Me (Matt) and have not seen him on here in the past few feeks. Hopefully, everything is OK. Not sure if he is tied up, on vacation, or simply has more important stuff to do. But was wondering if anyone had any insight?


----------



## DanKrager

Shane, OJM and I swapped some stuff and I still waiting on his to arrive. In a follow up PM, he indicated that he was crazy busy right now. I don't have a clue busy with what but he did take time to respond to my PM last week.
DanK


----------



## superdav721

No emag mention. WTH


----------



## Hammerthumb

Doesn't seem right. Don't think there has been any mention for any of our swaps.


----------



## donwilwol

the plane swap is in yesterdays emag, but no mention of this one.


----------



## BrandonW

I'm glad there's a mention of the plane swap! I never contacted anyone about the gauge swap but if they're on this site at all, they would have noticed it with the dozens of gauges posted!!


----------



## Wally331

I talked with onlyjustme two weeks ago or so and he said he would be sending the gauge shortly. I still haven't received it yet but I'm sure he is just tied up with something. He is usually not like that.


----------



## BrandonW

Thanks Wally. Feel free to send me a PM update if you haven't received it after another week or so and we'll try to take care of it for you.


----------



## CL810

This is probably a really stupid question but where's the eMag at? I found the archives and the most recent one was May 2011.


----------



## Mosquito

I get the e-mag by e-mail, I presume that's where everyone else gets it too. I haven't seen it anywhere else, otherwise. There was a link to it for viewing in a browser: http://mad.ly/6a57d3

And, I believe the mallet swap made the eMag, but I can't remember if it was before we closed "sign up" or not


----------



## shampeon

Posted my project here.


----------



## BrandonW

Debbie posts the emags as a blog entry.

Shamp, I love that gauge!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Nice gauge Shamp!


----------



## shampeon

Gracias, muchachos.


----------



## terryR

A huge THANKS goes out to DonB after my trip to the mailbox today! He stepped up and offered me this awesome gauge since my sender was MIA…









.
.









Beautiful purple heart which really stands out on my pine bench…double wedges…notched for a pencil on the other end of the beam. Very nice! Fits my big ole hands great…Thanks, Don!!!!!


----------



## shampeon

Beautiful gauge Terry. And way to step up, DonB, with a stunner no less.


----------



## donwilwol

Wow, that looks worth the wait. I vote DonB as swapper of the month.


----------



## bondogaposis

Way to step up DonB. I hate to see a swapper left out. You got a really nice gauge there Terry.


----------



## superdav721

Outstanding.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice gauge and save. Well done.


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks for the kind words. I thought it was ironic that terryR was one of the marking gauge swap participants that volunteered to make an extra "just in case" and he ended up being the one that needed a fill in. He ain't heavy, he's my woodworking brother! Glad to help.

@terryR-Glad you like it. It could use a little adjusting but it does work once the wedge is locked on to the beam. I kinda thought we might get a Bondo pose with the marking gauge-you might start a new "thing" here on LJs.

@DonW-I doubt that my wife would approve of me being called "swapper of the month" but I appreciate the thought!


----------



## theoldfart

Don, remarkable thing you've done. Like to think it's payn' it forward. Quality.


----------



## BrandonW

Excellent Don! Thanks for stepping up and producing such a wonderful gauge for a deserving person.


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks again. It was my pleasure to send the gauge. I think I'll make another marking gauge like it in between working on the hand plane for the next swap.


----------

